# IS(IS)



## Sparanus (29. September 2014)

Mich wundert es, dass es noch keinen Thread zu dem Thema gibt, also mache ich einen auf
und ich werfe mal direkt ein Diskussionsthema ein.

IS Krieg gegen eine Miliz oder gegen eine Weltanschauung?


----------



## Tischi89 (29. September 2014)

Wieso "oder"?

sie ist eine Miliz (siehe ihre Praxis Druck auszuüben und ihre Macht zu erhalten), welche natürlich eine Weltanschauung vertritt.


----------



## King-of-Kings (29. September 2014)

eine miliz die sich pseudo-religiöser (weltanschauung) ansichten bedient, um anhänger zu rekrutieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. September 2014)

Terror ist keine Weltanschauung, dies ganze hat nur wenig mit dem Muslimischen Glauben zu tun, darum schließen sich auch so viele Muslimisch geprägte Statten im Kampf gegen sie an.
Die IS ist prinzipiell eine Ansammlung von extrem verblendeten fanatischen Religionsangehörigen, wo deren Führer eine Stattliche Führerschaft anstreben (also Weltliche Macht), stark durchsetzt von macht hungrigen militanten Personen.
Diese Gruppen werden oft auch von außen stehenden tatkräftig mit Finanzmitteln unterstützt um die Region zu destabilisieren, dies hat primär Politische und Wirtschaftliche Gründe.
Hier setzt man zwar stark auf Religion, zumindest um die beeinflussbaren Massen zu bewegen, aber in Wahrheit geht es hier nur um Abgrenzung, Macht, Kontrolle, Diktatorischer Wohlstand für wenige und Politik.
Diese Religiösen Führer glauben doch nicht mal selbst was sie deren Selbstmordattentäter Eintrichtern, sonst würden sie das selbe tun, das beginnen viele zu erkennen, daher verlegt man sich auf den aufbau einer Armee um den Schein zu wahren.
Hassprediger die zur Gewalt aufrufen begehen schlichtweg ein verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2014)

> IS Krieg gegen eine Miliz oder gegen eine Weltanschauung?


 Eher ein heiliger Krieg für eine Weltanschauung wobei man es doch eher Terror Krieg nennen muss


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eher ein heiliger Krieg für eine Weltanschauung wobei man es doch eher Terror Krieg nennen muss


 
Das war aus unserer Sicht gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2014)

Du könntest den Startpost etwas ausweiten mit Infos die die Entstehung beleuchtet und was die überhaupt wollen, wer dabei ist, wieso die eine so starke Schlagkraft haben usw.


----------



## 45thFuchs (29. September 2014)

Die werden ihre 72 Jungfrauen schon noch früh genug finden und entdecken das es ihre Brüder sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (29. September 2014)

Die komplette Weltpolitik hat im Hinblick auf den aktuellen Standpunkt der IS total versagt. Dass es so weit kommen konnte liegt einzig und allein daran dass diese Barbaren verharmlost worden sind und das Hauptaugenmerk auf Assad geworfen wurde, der im Endeffekt nichts anderes getan hat als sich gegen diese Terroristen zu wehren. 

Sie haben sich als "Rebellen" unter die FSA gemischt und sie Stück für Stück übernommen, viele "Rebellen" sind dadurch auch freiwillig zur IS übergetreten da sie im Grunde das gleiche Ziel verfolgen: Das schiitisch/ alawitische Regime zu stürzen. Vielen wurde auch gar keine andere Wahl gelassen, für sie kämpfen oder sterben.

Selbst wenn die IS irgendwann vollständig ausgelöscht wurde wird es noch ein riesen Nachbeben geben, da unten wirds nie wieder ruhig. Jetzt fangen die ersten anderen Terroristenführer an den Status des Kalifen für sich zu beanspruchen und schwören dem aktuellen "Kalifen" Rache. Zusätzlich findet die IS überall auf der Welt immer mehr Sympathisanten durch andere Terrorgruppen

Zusätzlich fließen von überall unmengen an Waffen in diese Gebiete und in die Hände von Armeen die nach diesem Krieg wieder ihre eigenen Interessen folgen werden, an erster Stelle die Kurden. Die Peshmerga und PKK mögen jetzt noch gegen die Terroristen kämpfen mit den Waffen aus Deutschland, sobald sich das aber wieder gelegt hat werden sie mit diesen Waffen weiter "Krieg" gegen die Türkei führen.


Da unten hat sich ein gewaltiger Teufelskreis gebildet bzw. bildet sich immernoch weiter, es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es richtig knallt.. Und wenn Deutschland nicht endlich anfängt gegen diese "Krieger" mit deutschem Pass, welche dort drüben morden und schlachten und nach paar Monaten wieder nach Deutschland einreisen, vorzugehen, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern wenn hier irgendwann irgendwo ne Bombe hochgeht oder jemand von den Psychos Amok läuft..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. September 2014)

Ach alles selbst gezüchtete Probleme... Gestern waren es noch Rebellen und heute sind es Terroristen. Da wird dann einfach der Name der jeweiligen Gruppe geändert und dem Volk erklärt das es eine neue Gruppe bestehend aus Terroristen ist. Das geht dort schon seit Jahren so

Zum Beispiel unterstützt Deutschland auf einmal die PKK, welche von der EU und USA als terroristische Vereinigung angesehen wird... Aber hey, hauptsache ein paar Waffen verkaufen können


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2014)

@FreaksLikeMe

Was wäre dein Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6830421 schrieb:
			
		

> Terror ist keine Weltanschauung, dies ganze hat nur wenig mit dem Muslimischen Glauben zu tun, darum schließen sich auch so viele Muslimisch geprägte Statten im Kampf gegen sie an.



Terror ist (bzw. war, bevor es zur universellen Anschuldigung gegen alle wurde, die einen gerade stören) eine Methode: Man schlägt plötzlich aus dem Nichts gegen willkürliche Ziele zu und versetzt damit ganze Regionen/Bevölkerungsgruppen/Staaten/etc. in "Angst und Terror". Genau das passt auf IS aber eher schlecht, denn die rücken geschlossen vor, kämpfen offen und errichten danach ein tyrannisches System, dass sich nicht zufällige Opfer sucht, sondern seine strengen Regeln gegen nahezu jeden durchsetzt. "Staat mit eigener, fanatischer Weltanschauung" trifft es somit wesentlich besser. Bekämpft wird imho aber nicht diese Weltanschauung (Die gibts andern Orts in ähnlicher Form auch, selbst in mit uns befreundeten Staaten finden sich unangenehm viele Elemente wieder), sondern gegen den Teil mit "Staat". Den hat IS nämlich dummerweise auf bereits vergebenen Territorium ausgerufen und ist jetzt fleißig dabei, ihn mit Waffengewalt unter die eigene Kontrolle zu bringen. Hätten sie nicht bei 0 angefangen, sondern wären von anerkanntem Territorium gestartet, wäre es ein stink normaler Angriffskrieg. (Die -0,5 Godwin einstreich- ja gerne mal von menschenverachtenden Staaten gestartet werden)



> Diese Religiösen Führer glauben doch nicht mal selbst was sie deren Selbstmordattentäter Eintrichtern, sonst würden sie das selbe tun, das beginnen viele zu erkennen, daher verlegt man sich auf den aufbau einer Armee um den Schein zu wahren.


 
Im Gegensatz zu diversen anderen Organisationen, mit denen sie in eine Ecke gestellt werden, obwohl sie außer der Radikalität und fragwürdigem Islam-Bezug wenig mit ihnen gemeinsam haben, scheint mit IS kaum/gar nicht mit Selbstmordattentätern zu arbeiten. Umgekehrt investieren sie einiges an Gewalt darin, in den eingenommenen Gebieten ihre proklamierte Lebensweise zu erzwingen => Ich glaube nicht, dass es den Anführern nur um Macht und Geld geht und sie ihren Glauben nur vorspielen. Die wollen wirklich in einem derartigen System leben (natürlich an der Spitze ) und nehmen dafür auch einige Gemetzel in Kauf.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2014)

Ich finde es ebenfalls sehr unklug, Waffen dorthin zu schicken. 
Wir (die IS Gegner) haben doch alle mehr als eine Luftwaffe.

Diese Leute sind weder Politiker noch Soldaten, also kann es keine andere Lösung als die völlige
Vernichtung des IS geben. Ggf. auch unter Missachtung der geltenden Konventionen.


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2014)

Wie willst du das ohne Bodentruppen bewerkstelligen?
Es lässt sich nicht alles mit der Luftwaffe lösen.
Da man selber keine Bodentruppen schicken will, braucht man die Einheimischen....wenn diese aber schlechter ausgerüstet sind als IS, bringt das ebenfalls nichts.
Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @FreaksLikeMe
> 
> Was wäre dein Lösungsvorschlag?


 
Das is in der Tat eine sehr schwierige Angelegenheit. Aber wie bereits gesagt, dass alles haben wir (oder eher die USA) selbst zu verantworten. Irgendwann hat das alles auch mal Konsequenzen. Und das scheint gerade IS zu sein.
Selbst wenn jetzt IS mit Demokratie und Freiheit zerbombt wird, wird früher oder später sowieso wieder genau so eine Gruppe auftauchen. Leider weiß ich natürlich nicht genau wieso weshalb warum, aber das alles ist schon so gewollt vom Westen. Aufjeden Fall müsste man mal über Nachhaltigere Hilfe nachdenken, anstatt immer nur Waffen zu liefern.

Denn Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen... Naja.^^


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2014)

> Wie willst du das ohne Bodentruppen bewerkstelligen?


Wir haben mehr als eine Luftwaffe=Wir haben auch Heer und Marine wobei letztere kaum hilfreich sein durfte.

Über Israel hätte man auch einen guten Zugang nach Syrien, Assad durfte wohl auch nichts gegen Hilfe haben. 

Rückkehrer die für den IS gekämpft haben sollten an den Irak bzw. Syrien ausgeliefert werden, egal wer.


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2014)

Die westliche Welt, möchte aber nur noch aus der Distanz eingreifen, sprich keine eigenen Bodentruppen nutzen.
Das hat viele Gründe, bei den Amerikanern ist es zum Großteil Kriegsmüdigkeit, und die anderen sind sich nicht sicher, ob sie diesen Kampf mit "moderaten" Verlusten gewinnen könnten.

Was bleibt am Ende übrig?
Vielleicht die Erkenntnis, dass es im nahen Osten Diktatoren wie Assad oder auch den verstorbenen Hussein braucht, um den Kessel vor dem überkochen zu bewahren.
Sämtliche betroffenen Länder sind Schmelztiegel verschiedenster Stämme, Völker und Glaubensrichtungen....diese Anschauungen und damit einhergehende Konflikte in Ländern zu einen, ist nach meiner Einschätzung nicht mit westlicher Demokratie oder Lebensweise beizukommen.
Wir haben als es "Westen" die letzen Jahre immer besser gewusst, und einige Länder von den Fesseln der Diktatur "befreit".
Der Preis war eine Instabilität, die sich IS und andere zu Nutzen machte.
Mein Schluss, den ich für mich ziehe ist, Demokratie und Führung nach westlichem Modell ist dort gescheitert, weil der nahe Osten dafür (noch) nicht bereit ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. September 2014)

Was ist der IS? Ich habe keine genaue Vorstellung und es ist mir auch egal. Auf jeden Fall werden dort Ansichten vertreten, die in puncto Skrupellosigkeit und Menschenverachtung dem Nationalsozialismus in nichts nachstehen. Im Nationalsozialismus wurden Menschen in "Reine" und "Unreine" unterteilt und die "Unreinen" wurden gnadenlos abgemurkst. Beim IS werden Menschen in "Gläubige" und "Ungläubige" unterteilt und die "Ungläubigen" werden gnadenlos abgemurkst. Auch stehen hinter beiden Systemen fanatische Überzeugungen, die man nicht respektieren kann. Und man kann sie nicht nur nicht respektieren, man muss sie auch bekämpfen, weil sie unschuldigen Menschen das Recht auf Leben aberkennen. Und genau das wird getan.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2014)

Jetzt wo Bodentruppen nötig sind schickt niemand welche? Die IS hat große Feinde. USA, Russland, die EU und Israel.

@Split
Kurz Faschismus


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. September 2014)

IS = Islamfaschismus

Ja, das ist eine gute Beschreibung.


----------



## Joselman (29. September 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel unterstützt Deutschland auf einmal die PKK, welche von der EU und USA als terroristische Vereinigung angesehen wird... Aber hey, hauptsache ein paar Waffen verkaufen können


 
Aem falsch! Deutschland liefert "nur" Waffen an die Peschmerga Kurden, eben weil die PKK in Deutschland als Terroristische Gruppe eingestuft ist.


----------



## 45thFuchs (29. September 2014)

Grenzen Schliessen,
Leuten die im Ausland (ausgeschlossen Wehrmacht) Kämpfen gehen die Ausweise,Einkommen und alle Rechte abnehmen.
Sympatisanten rausschmeissen und auf nimmer wiedersehn.
Unseren Soldaten nicht die Kleider nehmen aber mal machen wie die Schweizer,Waffen mit nach hause.
Mehr rostige Kleinkaliberwaffen ins Ausland schicken bis sie sich selbst geschnitzelt haben.
Auslachen wie blöd das Pack sein kann überhaupt Waffen zu nutzen.
Probleme lösen sich wie jedes Imperium zuvor Garantiert selbst in Luft Auf.
Die Sympatisanten die bleiben wollen in ein Flugzeug stecken und überm Ozean abwerfen als Zeichen unseres Respekts zur Gewalt .
Weil wir ja so mitfühlen wenn jemand sagt: 5 Kamele für die Tochter und zur Schule geht die auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2014)

Wehrmacht?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. September 2014)

Es wird nicht reichen, nur die "Kampftruppen" zu beseitigen. Letzendlich hat IS(IS) mehr als genug Unterstützer/Gönner in anderen Ländern, die erst einmal keine Konsequenzen fürchteb müssen. Die sehen sich munter an, wie die Kämpfer zerbombt werden, warten eine Weile und unterstützen die nächste Organisation.
Überspitz ausgedrückt.

Mmn müssen also die führenden Köpfe das Ziel sein, das könnte dann bestehende Konflikte innerhalb des IS noch verstärken, da ein Machtvakuum entsteht.

Aber auch ich bezweifel, dass die Luftwaffe allein ausreicht, einen Sieg herbeizuführen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Es wird nicht reichen, nur die "Kampftruppen" zu beseitigen. Letzendlich hat IS(IS) mehr als genug Unterstützer/Gönner in anderen Ländern, die erst einmal keine Konsequenzen fürchteb müssen. Die sehen sich munter an, wie die Kämpfer zerbombt werden, warten eine Weile und unterstützen die nächste Organisation.
> Überspitz ausgedrückt.
> 
> Mmn müssen also die führenden Köpfe das Ziel sein, das könnte dann bestehende Konflikte innerhalb des IS noch verstärken, da ein Machtvakuum entsteht.
> ...



Dann müssten wir also Saudi-Arabien und Katar bombadieren, wenn wir die Gönner hinter den islamischen Terrororganisationen stoppen wollen. 

Aber wer in der Weltgemeinschaft hätte dazu den Mut? Also wird mit der IS wieder mal nur ein Symptom bekämpft, nicht die Ursache.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2014)

Fragen wir Putin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

Da niemand der Unterstützer ein Kainsmal trägt wird es mehr als schwer irgendwelche Sympathisanten aufzuspüren und einer Verurteilung zuzuführen, da es in dem betreffenden Land ja schon eine Straftat sein müsste. Wie will man auch jemand aufspüren der auf diversen dunklen Kanälen das Regime unterstützt und auch eine Bekämpfung im betroffenen Land ist kaum wirksam möglich. Soll man etwa ein ganzes Land von der Landkarte ausradieren? Das die westlichen Staaten sich im Vorfeld genau überlegen was die wem überhaupt zukommen lassen


----------



## aloha84 (30. September 2014)

Noch ist es zwar *Spekulation*, aber es *könnte* sich demnächst eine Wendung im Konflikt mit IS abspielen.
*Anscheinend* hat die IS ein Mausoleum in Syrien umstellt, dass Problem an der Geschichte ist, dass sich darin 36 türkische Soldaten befinden.
Sollte es zu einer Erstürmung kommen, kann man vermutlich von einem Eingreifen der Türken ausgehen. --> mit Bodentruppen!

ISIS umstellt türkische Wachsoldaten an Mausoleum in Syrien: Schickt Erdogan jetzt seine Panzer los? - ISIS umstellt türkische Wachsoldaten in Syrien - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnX_BvB6OJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnX_BvB6OJ4&list=UU8YABhv7YnOebr9ExAdf51Q


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

Eine Wendung sehe ich da aber nicht, die lassen sich doch bestimmt nicht von westlichen Armeen  beeindrucken geschweige denn einschüchtern


----------



## aloha84 (30. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eine Wendung sehe ich da aber nicht, die lassen sich doch bestimmt nicht von westlichen Armeen  beeindrucken geschweige denn einschüchtern


 
Es macht denke ich schon einen Unterschied, ob der Hauptgegner am Boden aus "bewaffnete" Kurden besteht. Oder aus einem/mehreren türkischen Panzerbatallion mit erfahren Soldaten.


----------



## Joselman (30. September 2014)

Außerdem ist die Türkei NATO Mitglied.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

Für die Amis sicherlich ein Grund mit einem Hurra in die Schlacht zu ziehen aber ob sich andere Bündnispartner da in einen Krieg ziehen lassen?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für die Amis sicherlich ein Grund mit einem Hurra in die Schlacht zu ziehen aber ob sich andere Bündnispartner da in einen Krieg ziehen lassen?


 
Nein. Sicher nicht.
Keiner ist daran interessiert wieder Truppen in den Irak zu schicken. Die Türken sicher auch nicht. Die USA schon gar nicht und die anderen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Joselman (30. September 2014)

Leute die Türkisch Syrische Grenze wird schon von deutschen Truppen bewacht. Zwar nur Luftabwehr aber wir sind schon da!!! Und das nicht seit gestern. Guckt ihr auch mal Nachrichten?


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, besteht die IS nur aus Bodentruppen.

Was soll also die Luftabwehr (die außerdem gegen die syrische Luftwaffe aufgestellt is) gegen die IS nutzen?


----------



## Joselman (30. September 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, besteht die IS nur aus Bodentruppen.
> 
> Was soll also die Luftabwehr (die außerdem gegen die syrische Luftwaffe aufgestellt is) gegen die IS nutzen?


 
Nix natürlich. Was die da noch machen frage ich mich eher aber sie sind nunmal da.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2014)

"Die Angriffe der USA bringen wenig": Gegen Luftschläge: Aussteiger verrät die Strategien des IS - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Tja dann muss man wohl Kollateralschaden in Kauf nehmen.

Zum Thema Türkei:
Unter Erdogan werden die ganz sicher nichts wirkliches tun.
Aber Bodentruppen sind nötig.


----------



## maxmueller92 (30. September 2014)

Also dass die USA nicht daran interessiert ist in ölreiche Gebiete einzumarschieren ist mir neu.
Ich hab gehört die IS will ins internationale Geschäft einsteigen um gewissen Organisationen einen Sinn zu geben.
Ich hoffe dann schauen nicht mehr so viele Menschen in den Scheinwerfer unserer Meinungsbildner.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2014)

Die USA waren im Irak. Hätten sie Interesse daran die irakischen Ölquellen unter Kontrolle zu halten wären sie nie weggegangen.
Obama hatte aber versprochen die Armee nach Hause zu holen. Wahlversprechen eben. 
Komisch dass an allem was in der Welt so passiert grundsätzlich die USA Schuld sein sollen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (30. September 2014)

Ne der Saftladen bei dem die USA an der Kasse steht.
Und glaubst du da stehen dann ein paar Soldaten an der Pumpe und schicken das Öl per Post nach hause? Ne das läuft heutzutage anders damit leute wie du es nicht verstehen.
Außerdem ist der Krieg USA (Nato) vs. Rest 2.0 kurz vorm release, mal in deiner Sprache ausgedrückt.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA waren im Irak. Hätten sie Interesse daran die irakischen Ölquellen unter Kontrolle zu halten wären sie nie weggegangen.
> Obama hatte aber versprochen die Armee nach Hause zu holen. Wahlversprechen eben.
> Komisch dass an allem was in der Welt so passiert grundsätzlich die USA Schuld sein sollen.


 
Stimmt, die USA ist eigentlich an nichts schuld 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C0n4EUU2SE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA waren im Irak. Hätten sie Interesse daran die irakischen Ölquellen unter Kontrolle zu halten wären sie nie weggegangen.
> Obama hatte aber versprochen die Armee nach Hause zu holen. Wahlversprechen eben.
> Komisch dass an allem was in der Welt so passiert grundsätzlich die USA Schuld sein sollen.



Bei deren Verhalten bis in die jüngste Vergangenheit ist es kein Wunder. Naja die Wahlversprechen, aber generell ist denen nix Heilig und die Ölquellen kann man ja einer US geneigten Regierung anvertrauen.
 Gut die IS haben gegen alle westlichen Staaten was aber die Amis dürften trotzdem noch an der Spitze stehen


----------



## schlumpi13 (2. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKDT6kPevJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Gulf Daily News » World News » Baghdadi 'Mossad trained'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei deren Verhalten bis in die jüngste Vergangenheit ist es kein Wunder. Naja die Wahlversprechen, aber generell ist denen nix Heilig und die Ölquellen kann man ja einer US geneigten Regierung anvertrauen.
> Gut die IS haben gegen alle westlichen Staaten was aber die Amis dürften trotzdem noch an der Spitze stehen


 
Die USA haben durch den Abbau von Schiefergas mit Fracking inzwischen soviel Energie übrig dass sie das exportieren.
Öl ist kein Argument mehr dafür dass Obama und Konsorten in irgendwelche Länder marschieren.
Ich denke eher dass die IS von allen Ländern völlig unterschätzt wurde.
Sieht man ja jetzt auch gut wie sie alle bemüht sich was tun zu wollen. Mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## jamie (2. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA haben durch den Abbau von Schiefergas mit Fracking inzwischen soviel Energie übrig dass sie das exportieren.
> Öl ist kein Argument mehr dafür dass Obama und Konsorten in irgendwelche Länder marschieren.
> Ich denke eher dass die IS von allen Ländern völlig unterschätzt wurde.
> Sieht man ja jetzt auch gut wie sie alle bemüht sich was tun zu wollen. Mal mehr mal weniger.


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Peak-Oil in den USA sehr bald erwartet wird, ist eine Destabilisierung trotzdem im Sine der Amerikaner. Was meinst du, was eine stabile Region mit all dem Öl für wirtschaftliche Macht hätte? 

Und die IS wird im Gegenteil im Moment medial extrem aufgeblasen, ebenso, wie man z.B. auch Saddam Hussein zum neuen Hitler aufgeblasen hatte.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Oktober 2014)

Naja, "medial aufgeblasen"....die haben ein Kalifat ausgerufen, kontrollieren Teile vom Irak + Syriens, und sind momentan so gut ausgerüstet (Waffen, Fahrzeuge, Kämpfer) dass einheimische Armeen sie nicht unter Kontrolle bekommen.
Ich denke "medial aufgeblasen" ist das eher nicht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (2. Oktober 2014)

Die Anstalt ist verklagt xD.
Wir kämpfen doch für freie meinungäusserung?
Aber doch in Russland und nicht hier!


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Peak-Oil in den USA sehr bald erwartet wird, ist eine Destabilisierung trotzdem im Sine der Amerikaner. Was meinst du, was eine stabile Region mit all dem Öl für wirtschaftliche Macht hätte?
> 
> Und die IS wird im Gegenteil im Moment medial extrem aufgeblasen, ebenso, wie man z.B. auch Saddam Hussein zum neuen Hitler aufgeblasen hatte.



Was willst denn damit sagen? Dass der IS eine "Verschwörung" der USA ist? 

Langsam wirds ja echt lächerlich in diesem Forum. Kaum ein politisches Thema bei dem nicht über irgendwelche Verschwörungen gemutmaßt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2014)

Wo hat er den behauptet die IS wäre eine "Verschwörung" der Amerikaner?


----------



## jamie (2. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Was willst denn damit sagen? Dass der IS eine "Verschwörung" der USA ist?
> 
> Langsam wirds ja echt lächerlich in diesem Forum. Kaum ein politisches Thema bei dem nicht über irgendwelche Verschwörungen gemutmaßt wird.


 
Nein, lächerlich ist es, mir irgendetwas zu unterstellen. Ich habe nichts weiter gesagt, als dass die IS medial aufgeblasen wird!
Und genauso lächerlich ist es, wieder die "Verschwörungstheorethiker"-Karte zu ziehen, aber dazu habe ich mich ja in diesem Post genug ausgekotzt, ohne dass du was daraus gelernt hast.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Oktober 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Peak-Oil in den USA sehr bald erwartet wird, ist eine Destabilisierung trotzdem im Sine der Amerikaner. Was meinst du, was eine stabile Region mit all dem Öl für wirtschaftliche Macht hätte?
> Und die IS wird im Gegenteil im Moment medial extrem aufgeblasen, ebenso, wie man z.B. auch Saddam Hussein zum neuen Hitler aufgeblasen hatte.


 
Hussein war kein Hitler, trotzdem war er extrem grausam und dass dem ein Ende gesetzt wurde, war richtig. Hussein war skrupellos, hat Giftgas gegen die Kurden eingesetzt, große teile der Bevölkerung unterdrückt, deswegen war es auch kein Fehler dass die USA ihn ausgeschaltet haben. 

Wo wird die IS derzeit medial aufgeblasen? So oft kam es in letzter Zeit nicht vor, dass Dschihadisten aus aller Welt in ein Land oder ein Gebiet reisen, um dort für ein Kalifat zu kämpfen. Dazu drohen sie öffentlich den westlichen Staaten mit Anschlägen und währenddessen schlachten sie ganze Dörfer ab, nur weil sie andersgläubig sind und sich nicht ihren "Gesetzen" beugen wollen.  
Allerdings ist das keine kleine marodierende Räubergruppe, sondern eine sehr gut ausgebildete, versorgte und auch kampferprobte (Syrien) und erstaunlich gut organisierte "Armee" von Islamisten, die vor nichts und keiner Gräueltat zurückschreckt und das natürlich via Internet/TV verbreitet. 

Deiner Meinung nach sind die Massenmorde und Hinrichtungen alles nur medial aufgeblasene Ereignisse? Westliche Journalisten wurden vor laufender Kamera geköpft, alles aufgeblasen, oder? Die Kurden werden ebenfalls bedroht und im schlimmsten Fall droht ihnen der Tod. 

Derzeit ist es einfach der größte militärische Konflikt der Welt, auch wenn es kein Krieg zwischen (offiziellen) Staaten ist. Dazu würden die Islamisten im Falle eines Erfolgs die Ölquellen im Irak kontrollieren, und damit betreffen die Vorgänge dort auch uns. 

Ich weine keinem Islamisten dort eine Träne nach, sollte er von einer westlichen Bombe ausgelöscht werden. Du etwa?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

> Und die IS wird im Gegenteil im Moment medial extrem aufgeblasen, ebenso, wie man z.B. auch Saddam Hussein zum neuen Hitler aufgeblasen hatte.


 Ich sehe da so nix zum aufblasen und permanenter Terror sowie die willkürliche Ermordung von Geiseln sind keine Peanuts


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Oktober 2014)

Fast Lustig wenns nicht so traurig wäre. Der Abendkurier


----------



## Beam39 (2. Oktober 2014)

> Hussein war kein Hitler, trotzdem war er extrem grausam und dass dem ein  Ende gesetzt wurde, war richtig. Hussein war skrupellos, hat Giftgas  gegen die Kurden eingesetzt, große teile der Bevölkerung unterdrückt,  deswegen war es auch kein Fehler dass die USA ihn ausgeschaltet haben.



Das stimmt ja alles, aber was hat denn sein Tod gebracht? Wenn ich mich schon extrem Gesetzlos in die Politik eines anderen Landes einmische und etwas zum Guten wenden will, muss ich auch mit allen Mitteln dafür sorgen dass nach der "Ablöse" des Regimes alles dafür getan wird um das Land zu stabilisieren, und wenn ich nicht dafür sorgen kann (was nunmal der Fall war, auch in Afghanistan und überall anders wo die USA den Dicken gespielt haben) dann mische ich mich erst gar nicht ein.

Hätten sich die Kerle dort halt untereinander bekriegt, ist doch jetzt nichts anderes! Und unschuldige wären auch nicht weniger oder mehr gestorben dadurch, von demher ist das auch kein Argument.

Da Unten wirds nie ruhig, jetzt schon gar nicht mehr. Wäre ein Hussein oder Osama noch am leben wärs immernoch dasselbe, ob sie nun tot sind oder nicht. Der Tod dieser Personen hat rein gar nichts gebracht..


----------



## JePe (2. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Fast Lustig wenns nicht so traurig wäre. Der Abendkurier



 Eigentlich ist es deutlich zu erkennen - aber nur um ganz sicher zu gehen und um zu verhindern, dass hier die naechste Legende geboren wird: Die Meldung ist ein Joke.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja alles, aber was hat denn sein Tod gebracht? Wenn ich mich schon extrem Gesetzlos in die Politik eines anderen Landes einmische und etwas zum Guten wenden will, muss ich auch mit allen Mitteln dafür sorgen dass nach der "Ablöse" des Regimes alles dafür getan wird um das Land zu stabilisieren, und wenn ich nicht dafür sorgen kann (was nunmal der Fall war, auch in Afghanistan und überall anders wo die USA den Dicken gespielt haben) dann mische ich mich erst gar nicht ein.
> Hätten sich die Kerle dort halt untereinander bekriegt, ist doch jetzt nichts anderes! Und unschuldige wären auch nicht weniger oder mehr gestorben dadurch, von demher ist das auch kein Argument.
> Da Unten wirds nie ruhig, jetzt schon gar nicht mehr. Wäre ein Hussein oder Osama noch am leben wärs immernoch dasselbe, ob sie nun tot sind oder nicht. Der Tod dieser Personen hat rein gar nichts gebracht..


 
Also Husseins Tod hat sicher nicht zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation geführt. Zumindest ist das Regime mittlerweile nicht mehr so repressiv und brutal wie Hussein. Natürlich ist nicht alles optimal verlaufen, dennoch muss man auch sagen: Keiner weiß wie man in kurzer Zeit langfristig den Gedanken der Demokratie in der Bevölkerung verankert, die so etwas quasi kaum kennt. Stichwort arabischer Frühling, ich kenne jetzt keinen Staat, in dem da jetzt richtige Demokratie herrscht. In Ägypten ist wieder das Militär an der Macht, in Libyen weiß keiner wer dort jetzt das Sagen hat und in Syrien ist man auch gescheitert. 
Also die ganze Situation dort den Amis in die Schuld zu schieben, ist nicht ganz fair. Man hat die Soldaten im Irak ausgebildet, und ein paar Jahre hat es ja auch funktioniert. Natürlich nicht optimal mit dem Premierminister der eine Religionsgruppe unterdrückt hat, dennoch war es dort recht friedlich. Man hat dem Land aber die Möglichkeit gegeben, überhaupt demokratisch zu werden, und das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. 

Afghanistan ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.  
Dieses Land halte ich, zumindest die Bergregionen, für nicht kontrollierbar. Das liegt zum einen am Gelände selbst, zum anderen an den Paschtunen, zum anderen auch an der Nähe zu Pakistan. Komisch dass niemand darüber spricht, wie Russland in Afghanistan gescheitert ist. Auch in Afghanistan wurden Fehler gemacht, aber solange man sich an die RoE hält, also die Rules of Engagement, wird man dort militärisch nicht gewinnen können. Und auch hier ist wieder die Frage: Wie etabliert man in einer Region, in der die Bildungsstandards sehr niedrig sind und die Religion derart wichtig ist, wo es völlig andere Weltanschauungen gibt, langfristig und möglichst unblutig Demokratie? 
Wenn du die Antwort darauf kennst, verdienst du den Friedensnobelpreis. 

Allerdings behaupte ich auch, dass ohne ISAF in Afghanistan schon überall die Scharia eingeführt worden wäre. Auch keine tolle Vorstellung oder? Es gibt so etwas wie moralische Verantwortung. Es darf einfach nicht möglich sein, aus reinem religiösen Fanatismus heraus tausende Menschen zu töten, zu foltern und zu vertreiben. 

Drehen wir den Spieß um: 
Was wäre, wenn die USA nicht eingreifen würden? Die Horrormeldungen aus den Regionen würden nicht weniger werden. Außerdem betrifft es Europa unmittelbar, wenn in der "Nähe" Millionen von Menschen vertrieben werden. Wohin flüchten sie nämlich? Genau, nach Europa, demnach sollte uns sehr wohl etwas daran liegen, dass dort unten keine brutalen Islamisten tun und lassen können was sie wollen.
Den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt hat man beim Bürgerkrieg in Syrien, und das fällt uns jetzt auf den Kopf.


----------



## Putinversteher (3. Oktober 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also Husseins Tod hat sicher nicht zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation geführt. Zumindest ist das Regime mittlerweile nicht mehr so repressiv und brutal wie Hussein. Natürlich ist nicht alles optimal verlaufen, dennoch muss man auch sagen: Keiner weiß wie man in kurzer Zeit langfristig den Gedanken der Demokratie in der Bevölkerung verankert, die so etwas quasi kaum kennt. Stichwort arabischer Frühling, ich kenne jetzt keinen Staat, in dem da jetzt richtige Demokratie herrscht.



Ich frage mich wie Wahrnehmungen soweit auseinander driften können. 
Also ich finde durchaus das die Situation nach über 500.000 Todesopfern seit wir "Massenvernichttungswaffen die kurz davor stehen uns alle in der Freien Welt auszulöschen" stoppen und unserem "Demokratie" bringen wollten, durchaus schlechter geworden ist. Sie ist richtig katastrophal geworden und ich finde es eine Schande wenn es hier Menschen gibt die vom warmen Zuhause aus "ist doch alles garnicht so schlecht gelaufen" schreiben, über Menschen deren Heimat zerbombt wurde. Und ob diese Menschen eine Demokratie wollen oder nicht ist denen überlassen und geht uns einen scheissdreck an, weil wir sobald wir "Demokratie" bringen wollten die Orte dieser Menschen ausgeplündert haben im Namen von Freiheit und was weiß ich für Märchen. Ist Afghanistan ein besserer Ort geworden ? Lybien ? Die anderen Länder aufzuzählen erspar ich uns einfach mal. 
Das einzige Konstruktive das der Krieg gegen den Terror in den ganzen Jahren produziert hat war die Heroin Produktion von Afghanistan endlich wieder Explodieren zu lassen (im Sinne von Exporten und Erträgen) dort jagen sich Rekordexporte seitdem die Religiösen Taliban nichtmehr die Oberhand haben. Wenn man von dem ganzen "Frieden und Freiheits" Gewäsch absieht, sprechen die Fakten ne klare Sprache und die wiederspricht eben der ganzen "Antiterror" Argumentation. Aber wir können uns hier ewig im Kreis drehen, bis IS 2.0 und Al Kaida Reloaded in nem Land unterwegs sind deren Rohstoffe wir gut gebrauchen können und wir dort plötzlich "aus humanitären Gründen" eingreifen müssen, ist es eh nur wieder ne Frage der Zeit. Währendessen weichen hier Grundpfeiler wie "Von Deutschem Boden darf kein Krieg ausgehen" und Grundgesetze wie im Artikel 26 mmer weiter auf. 
"(1) _Handlungen, die geeignet sind und in der Absicht vorgenommen werden, das friedliche Zusammenleben der Völker zu stören, insbesondere die Führung eines Angriffskrieges vorzubereiten, sind verfassungswidrig. Sie sind unter Strafe zu stellen.
(2) Zur Kriegsführung bestimmte Waffen dürfen nur mit Genehmigung der Bundesregierung hergestellt, befördert und in Verkehr gebracht werden. Das Nähere regelt ein Bundesgesetz_."
Ich frage mich wann die Leute endlich aufwachen und raffen das wir schon wieder an nem Punkt sind an dem gesagt wird "ein bischen Krieg für die "richtigen" Gründe geht schon" und "Unsere Waffen werden dort schon die richtigen töten..."


----------



## Beam39 (3. Oktober 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also Husseins Tod hat sicher nicht zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation geführt. Zumindest ist das Regime mittlerweile nicht mehr so repressiv und brutal wie Hussein. Natürlich ist nicht alles optimal verlaufen, dennoch muss man auch sagen: Keiner weiß wie man in kurzer Zeit langfristig den Gedanken der Demokratie in der Bevölkerung verankert, die so etwas quasi kaum kennt. Stichwort arabischer Frühling, ich kenne jetzt keinen Staat, in dem da jetzt richtige Demokratie herrscht. In Ägypten ist wieder das Militär an der Macht, in Libyen weiß keiner wer dort jetzt das Sagen hat und in Syrien ist man auch gescheitert.
> Also die ganze Situation dort den Amis in die Schuld zu schieben, ist nicht ganz fair. Man hat die Soldaten im Irak ausgebildet, und ein paar Jahre hat es ja auch funktioniert. Natürlich nicht optimal mit dem Premierminister der eine Religionsgruppe unterdrückt hat, dennoch war es dort recht friedlich. Man hat dem Land aber die Möglichkeit gegeben, überhaupt demokratisch zu werden, und das geht nicht von heute auf morgen.
> 
> Afghanistan ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.
> ...


 
Das mögen ja alles schöne Vorstellungen von dir sein, das ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache dass dort viel unter falschen Vorwänden und Lügen operiert wurde, das sollte mittlerweile jeder wissen seit Snowden. Und das was du meinst es habe sich geändert sind auch nur Wunschvorstellungen, es ist nichts besser geworden, es ist nur anders schlecht geworden.

Die Menschen dort unten leben nun einmal in einer ganz anderen Welt, daran kann auch ein Amerika nichts ändern, sagst du ja selber. Also war auch jedes Eingreifen ein Verbrechen, ganz einfach.

Und das mit der Scharia sollte man mit großer Vorsicht behandeln, denn das was man in den Medien als Scharia präsentiert ist die Scharia der Terroristen die sich das zu ihrem eigenen Nutzen gedreht und gewendet haben, mit der eigentlichen Scharia hat das absolut nichts zu tun. Wenn ich dich frage was für eine Bestrafung, nach islamischem Recht, für das Klauen durchgeführt wird wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit "Hand abhacken" antworten, und das ist auch in der Tat das was die ISIS und Konsorten machen, aber das ist definitiv kein Teil des Islams.

Ihnen ist es verboten Gliedmaßen als Bestrafung abzutrennen, da diese von Gott kommen. Bevor aber überhaupt eine Bestrafung erfolgen kann muss der Verdächtige vernommen werden. Warum hat er geklaut, hat er Kinder, ist er bedürftig, arbeitet er, musste er klauen? etc. etc. etc. Was erlaubt wäre, wenn er "aus Spaß" geklaut hätte, wäre einen kleinen Teil der Fingerkuppen abzutrennen ABER, und das ist der springende Punkt: Um das zu tun müssen 70 Bedingungen erfüllt werden, also ist die Durchführung der Bestrafung ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit und gerechter als man meint. Denn sollte sich im weiteren Verlauf herausstellen das er aus Not geklaut hat oder einen triftigen Grund hatte, wird die Schuld nicht mehr bei ihm gesucht sondern beim jeweiligen "Herrscher", denn aus Spaß klaut kein Mensch. Usw. usw.

In seinem Ursprung ist dieses System gerechter als unsere heutige Justiz, nur wurde alles als Mittel zum Zweck benutzt und hat mit dem Ursprung nichts mehr zu tun. So lassen sich die Menschen nunmal am leichtesten kontrollieren: Durch Angst und Furcht. Also änderst du alles so ins Grausame dass dir die Menschen einfach aus Angst gehorchen, und das schafft die ISIS nunmal sehr gut.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts weiter gesagt, als dass die IS medial aufgeblasen wird!


 
Der Meinung bin ich nicht.
Ich finde es wichtig dass in den Medien berichtet wird was die Typen so machen damit man sich eben ein Bild von der Lage machen kann wie es den Menschen dort geht und dass man ihnen helfen muss weil sie sich nicht selbst helfen können. Unabhängig von irgendwelchen US Mandaten.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie Wahrnehmungen soweit auseinander driften können.
> Also ich finde durchaus das die Situation nach über 500.000 Todesopfern seit wir "Massenvernichttungswaffen die kurz davor stehen uns alle in der Freien Welt auszulöschen" stoppen und unserem "Demokratie" bringen wollten, durchaus schlechter geworden ist. Sie ist richtig katastrophal geworden und ich finde es eine Schande wenn es hier Menschen gibt die vom warmen Zuhause aus "ist doch alles garnicht so schlecht gelaufen" schreiben, über Menschen deren Heimat zerbombt wurde. Und ob diese Menschen eine Demokratie wollen oder nicht ist denen überlassen und geht uns einen scheissdreck an, weil wir sobald wir "Demokratie" bringen wollten die Orte dieser Menschen ausgeplündert haben im Namen von Freiheit und was weiß ich für Märchen. Ist Afghanistan ein besserer Ort geworden ? Lybien ? Die anderen Länder aufzuzählen erspar ich uns einfach mal.


 
Damals hatte man "gefälschte" Beweise, dass Hussein Biowaffen besitzt und herstellt. Gefunden wurden auch welche, allerdings waren es irgendwelche Sarin-Bomben aus den 80er Jahren die weitestgehend ungefährlich waren. 
Die US-Regierung hat den Einmarsch durch Beweise gestützt, die sogar laut CIA unglaubwürdig waren, von dem her war der Einmarsch illegal, da stimme ich dir zu. 
Die These, dass Hussein Al-Qaeda-Kämpfer beherbergt haben soll, war auch falsch laut diversen Geheimdiensten. Al-Zargawi wurde nicht vom Irak unterstützt. 

Soweit so gut, jetzt kommen wir zum interessanten Teil: 
Sicher nicht der Hauptgrund, aber auch mit ein Grund für den Einmarsch waren die Menschenrechtsverletzungen (ja, Doppelmoral seitens Bush, ist mir klar), und damit ist, zumindest für mich, so ein Einsatz rechtfertigbar. Hussein war ein Tyrann erster Güteklasse und sein Land lag schon vor dem Einmarsch am Boden. Er hat Kuwait angegriffen, die Kurden mit Giftgas attackiert, es gab keinerlei Meinungsfreiheit, keine Opposition, ein schöne Militärdiktatur eben. 
Das Ziel an sich, dort ein demokratisches System zu etablieren ist kein schlechtes (als Freund Putins wirst du mir da gewiss widersprechen  ), allerdings geht so ein Vorgang nicht über Nacht. Ich erinnere nur an uns in Europa selbst, da hat man leider auch ein paar Anläufe gebraucht. 

Nun zu Afghanistan: 
Russland ist dort auch einmarschiert, und zwar auch unter dem Vorwand, die Regierung beim Kampf gegen die Mudschaheddin zu unterstützen, de facto ging es aber darum, die umliegenden Sowjetrepubliken besser kontrollieren zu können. 
Russland ist ebenso gescheitert wie die USA, und ich behaupte, dass man dort militärisch nicht gewinnen kann, zumindest nicht in den Bergregionen. 
Allerdings hat sich die Lage in Afghanistan geändert. Die Islamisten wurden immer mächtiger und auch Osama Bin Laden war dort in der Gegend, demnach bestand die Möglichkeit zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche zu schlagen: 
Die Terroristen zu schwächen, bestenfalls auszulöschen (warum das so leicht nicht funktioniert ist eine andere Geschichte), auf der anderen Seite kann man die Ausbreitung der Steinzeitislamisten verhindern. Diese Ziele an sich sind wieder keine schlechten, dass man so auch noch auf einem rohstoffreichen Gebiet sitzt, war auch nicht unwichtig. Trotzdem, und da stimmst du mir hoffentlich auch zu, ist die Lage für die Meschen dort besser, als von fanatischen Idioten "regiert" oder besser gesagt terrorisiert zu werden. Hätten die Menschen die dort leben durch ein Regime von Islamisten einen Vorteil? Meinungsfreiheit? Bildung? Wohlstand? Nein, das hätten sie sicher nicht. Stattdessen gäbe es weit mehr Steinigungen, Auspeitschungen, das volle Programm. Die Alternative wäre für das Land und die Menschen dort besser gewesen? 

Nun zu Libyen: 
Dort wurde die Demokratie oder Freiheitsbewegung nicht von westlichen Staaten oder Medien geplant und durchgeführt. Diese "Revolution" kam von den Menschen selbst. Demnach wäre es besser gewesen, diese ganzen Menschen, die gegen Gaddafi demonstriert haben, wären von seiner Armee einfach niedergemetzelt worden? De facto war Libyen das einzige Land, das vom arabischen Frühling erfasst wurde und wo die Nato aktiv mit Militärschlägen geholfen hat. In Syrien hat man ja auf sowas verzichtet, und das fällt jetzt der Türkei und dem Westen auf den Kopf, und Assad lacht sich in Fäustchen. Auch hier gilt wieder folgendes: Demokratie kann man nicht von heute auf morgen in den köpfen der Menschen verankern, das ist ein Prozess, aber immerhin haben sie die Chance dazu, etwas zu verändern. Es kann daneben gehen, ja, aber es kann auch gelingen. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das mögen ja alles schöne Vorstellungen von dir sein, das ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache dass dort viel unter falschen Vorwänden und Lügen operiert wurde, das sollte mittlerweile jeder wissen seit Snowden. Und das was du meinst es habe sich geändert sind auch nur Wunschvorstellungen, es ist nichts besser geworden, es ist nur anders schlecht geworden.


So existiert die Chance aber immerhin, dass sich etwas bessert. Vorher gab es die nicht. Vielleicht trägt sogar die IS dazu bei, dass es mit dem Irak bergauf gehen kann, Stichwort Sunniten/Schiiten. 



> Die Menschen dort unten leben nun einmal in einer ganz anderen Welt, daran kann auch ein Amerika nichts ändern, sagst du ja selber. Also war auch jedes Eingreifen ein Verbrechen, ganz einfach.


Weil sie die andere "Welt" nicht kennen, nur deswegen sollte man diverse Tyrannen so weitermachen lassen wie bisher? 
Kurzes, rein hypothetisches Beispiel: Hitler wäre an der Macht geblieben, wäre nicht durch ganz Europa gezogen sondern hätte sich rein auf Deutschland/Österreich und Tschechien konzentriert, dort die Juden weiterhin vertrieben und getötet. Dieser Status Quo wäre mittlerweile fast ein Jahrhundert so, demnach kennen die meisten Menschen nichts anderen, sie leben sozusagen in einer völlig anderen Welt. Da dürfte man, deiner Logik folgend, also auch nicht militärisch intervenieren, sehe ich das richtig und handelt es sich hier um ein Missverständnis? 



> Und das mit der Scharia sollte man mit großer Vorsicht behandeln, denn das was man in den Medien als Scharia präsentiert ist die Scharia der Terroristen die sich das zu ihrem eigenen Nutzen gedreht und gewendet haben, mit der eigentlichen Scharia hat das absolut nichts zu tun. Wenn ich dich frage was für eine Bestrafung, nach islamischem Recht, für das Klauen durchgeführt wird wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit "Hand abhacken" antworten, und das ist auch in der Tat das was die ISIS und Konsorten machen, aber das ist definitiv kein Teil des Islams.


Mir ist schon klar dass die Auslegung des Islams  bzw der Scharia von einem Fanatiker ganz unterschiedlich und konträr zu der eine gemäßigten Muslimen. 
Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber anfangen, ob die Scharia, oder die Auslegung des Islam von den Islamisten zum Islam selbst gehört oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass der von der IS propagierte Islam seinen Ursprung eben auch beim "eigentlichen" Islam hat. Das lässt sich nicht leugnen. Religion wird eben gedreht und gewendet wie es einem nützt, deswegen gibt es überall Fanatisten, in der Religion. Abzustreiten, dass diese Fanatisten nichts mit der eigentlichen Religion am Hut haben, halte ich aber für falsch. Man muss nur klar differenzieren können, dass die extreme Form eben die extreme Form ist, und diese nur in relativ kleinen Gebieten ausgeführt wird. 



> Ihnen ist es verboten Gliedmaßen als Bestrafung abzutrennen, da diese von Gott kommen. Bevor aber überhaupt eine Bestrafung erfolgen kann muss der Verdächtige vernommen werden. Warum hat er geklaut, hat er Kinder, ist er bedürftig, arbeitet er, musste er klauen? etc. etc. etc. Was erlaubt wäre, wenn er "aus Spaß" geklaut hätte, wäre einen kleinen Teil der Fingerkuppen abzutrennen ABER, und das ist der springende Punkt: Um das zu tun müssen 70 Bedingungen erfüllt werden, also ist die Durchführung der Bestrafung ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit und gerechter als man meint. Denn sollte sich im weiteren Verlauf herausstellen das er aus Not geklaut hat oder einen triftigen Grund hatte, wird die Schuld nicht mehr bei ihm gesucht sondern beim jeweiligen "Herrscher", denn aus Spaß klaut kein Mensch. Usw. usw.


Tatsächlich? Nein, aus Spaß klaut kein Menschen, sondern aus Not, oder aber auch aus Habgier. 
Was wären denn diese 70 Bedingungen? 
Und warum fällt es dann so leicht, in solch islamischen Ländern irgendwelche Leute ohne triftige Beweise hinter Gitter zu bringen? Zumindest wird es oft genug versucht. In Österreich hatten wir vor ein paar Jahren den Fall von einem Doktor iin Dubai, der angeblich aktiv Sterbehilfe geleistet haben soll. Trotz entlastender Gutachten, fehlender bzw unglaubwürdiger Zeugen und entlastender Aussagen von Krankenhausmitarbeitern wurde er in Dubai verurteilt, ohne einen Verteidiger bzw Pflichtverteidiger. Das verfahren wurde auf arabisch gehalten, Adelsmayer hätte nichtmal was verstanden. Zum Glück konnte er nach Österreich geholt werden, und dort ist er zum Glück auch geblieben, denn in Dubai wurde er in Abwesenehit schuldig gesprochen. 
Und das in einem Land, das ich nicht zu den radikaleren Ländern dort unten zählen würde. 
Falls deine Punkt stimmt, dann ist es schön und gut, findet in der Realität aber keine Anwendung und ist damit hinfällig. Die 10 Gebote besagen auch einiges, hält sich wer dran? Nein, deswegen kann man auch nicht sagen: Aber im Christentum darf man keine bösen Dinge tun. 



> In seinem Ursprung ist dieses System gerechter als unsere heutige Justiz, nur wurde alles als Mittel zum Zweck benutzt und hat mit dem Ursprung nichts mehr zu tun. So lassen sich die Menschen nunmal am leichtesten kontrollieren: Durch Angst und Furcht. Also änderst du alles so ins Grausame dass dir die Menschen einfach aus Angst gehorchen, und das schafft die ISIS nunmal sehr gut.


Ob dieses System so gerecht ist, ich glaube Zweifel sind berechtigt. Aug um Aug, Zahn um Zahn wurde ja auch mal als gerecht eingestuft. 
Zum Thema zurück: 
Richtig, die IS schafft das sehr gut, und das gehört gestoppt. Wer das verneint, der hat sich hoffentlich nie über andere Einsätze aufgeregt. Wenn doch, dann ist er ein Heuchler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also Husseins Tod hat sicher nicht zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation geführt. Zumindest ist das Regime mittlerweile nicht mehr so repressiv und brutal wie Hussein.



Eine Frage der Sichtweise. Die derzeitige irakische Regierung ist natürlich wesentlich weniger repressiv, als Husseins Regime und die meisten Menschen genießen unter ihr mehr Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten. (Ausgenommen ggf. die Gleichberechtigung der Glaubensrichtungen)
Aber: Sie ist in Teilen des Landes nicht die kontrollierende Macht. Wenn man die wesentlich repressivere und brutalere Tyrannei der IS und die immer wieder vorkommenden lokalen Machtergreifungen von Al Kaida nahen Gruppierungen mit einbezieht, dürfte im irakischen Durchschnitt ein relativ kleiner Fortschritt auf politischer/administrativer Ebene bleiben, dem weiterhin der große strukturelle Rückschritt im materiellen Lebensstandard durch die Kriegsschäden gegenüber steht. Dazu kommen noch die Opfer des Krieges, deren Zahl wesentlich größer sein dürfte, als die, die das alte Regime bis heute verursacht hätte.

Fazit: An und für sich gutes Ziel, aber die Durchführung und vor allem die Nachbetreuung haben die möglichen Verbesserungen größtenteils aufgefressen. Unterm Strich ist der Irak heute keine Gefahr mehr für seine Nachbarn und er hat mehr Chancen, sich zu entwickeln. Aber letzteres läuft gerade in die falsche Richtung und ob sich die Mehrheit der Iraker, die unter Hussein gelebt haben, heute sagen "jup, mir gehts spürbar besser"…



> Afghanistan ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.
> Dieses Land halte ich, zumindest die Bergregionen, für nicht kontrollierbar. Das liegt zum einen am Gelände selbst, zum anderen an den Paschtunen, zum anderen auch an der Nähe zu Pakistan. Komisch dass niemand darüber spricht, wie Russland in Afghanistan gescheitert ist. Auch in Afghanistan wurden Fehler gemacht, aber solange man sich an die RoE hält, also die Rules of Engagement, wird man dort militärisch nicht gewinnen können. Und auch hier ist wieder die Frage: Wie etabliert man in einer Region, in der die Bildungsstandards sehr niedrig sind und die Religion derart wichtig ist, wo es völlig andere Weltanschauungen gibt, langfristig und möglichst unblutig Demokratie?



Über das Scheitern der UdSSR wurde früher viel diskutiert, mittlerweile kann man es abkürzen zu "exakt so, wie die NATO". Bezüglich der Demokratie wäre anzumerken, dass Afghanistan zwischen dem scheitern der britischen Kolonialherrschaft und dem Eingreifen von UdSSR und CIA eines der fortschrittlichsten Ländern der Region war…
Nach allem, was ich gehört habe, ist Religion dort auch nicht sonderlich wichtig (eher noch Tradition), aber 3,5 Jahrzehnten von außen ins Land getragenem Krieg (!das ist dreimal so lange, wie 1. und 2. Weltkrieg und die napoleonischen Kriege zusammen!) ist die Zahl der Interessensgruppen, die es sich nicht 100%ig mit den Afghanen verscherzt hat, auf ein paar wenige aus dem arabischen Raum geschrumpt - und die sind halt relgigiös. Dass sie als Fundamentalisten Stabilität und kontrollierte Gesellschaft versprechen wird sich in den Ohren von Leuten, die unter "Freiheit" vor allem die "Freiheit des anderen, morgen deine Verwandten wegzupusten" kennengelernt haben, auch nicht verkehrt anhören. Alles andere, was man kennt, ist Krieg aus Russland, Krieg aus den USA, Krieg aus Europa, Krieg aus Pakistan,… - und zwar wirklich ALLES andere. Die Mehrheit der heutigen Afghanen hat in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nichts friedlicheres erlebt, als die Phase zwischen Abzug der UdSSR und Einmarsch der NATO, in der "nur" die Bürger-/Eroberungskriege der Taliban gegen die restlichen Mudjahedin & Stammesfürsten herrschten.



> Den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt hat man beim Bürgerkrieg in Syrien, und das fällt uns jetzt auf den Kopf.



Den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt hat man, nachdem man zum xten Mal eine Regierung in der Region gestürzt und den Wiederaufbau profitorientierten Strukturen überlassen hat. Bezeichnend übrigens, dass das offensichtlich wichtigste Ziel in den Augen der USA jetzt erneut die Ölförderanlagen sind.




Threshold schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich nicht.
> Ich finde es wichtig dass in den Medien berichtet wird was die Typen so machen damit man sich eben ein Bild von der Lage machen kann wie es den Menschen dort geht und dass man ihnen helfen muss weil sie sich nicht selbst helfen können. Unabhängig von irgendwelchen US Mandaten.



Kennt jemand Medien, die wirklich von vor Ort berichten? Bis auf ganz wenige herausgeschmuggelte Videos kenne ich nur Aufnahmen, die von IS selbst als Propaganda veröffentlicht werden. "Mediale Aufbauschung" trifft es ggf. nicht schlecht, nur wissen wir gar nicht, was dahinter steckt - und es sind ausnahmsweise mal nicht unsere Zerstörung-geilen Berichterstatter, die Aufbauschen.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Damals hatte man "gefälschte" Beweise, dass Hussein Biowaffen besitzt und herstellt. Gefunden wurden auch welche, allerdings waren es irgendwelche Sarin-Bomben aus den 80er Jahren die weitestgehend ungefährlich waren.



Sarin ist ein chemischer Kampfstoff (von dem man wusste, dass Hussein ihn besitzt -weil man selbst geliefert hat- aber zu wenig, um wirklich eine Bedrohung zu sein -weil er das meiste schon eingesetzt hatte)



> Soweit so gut, jetzt kommen wir zum interessanten Teil:
> Sicher nicht der Hauptgrund, aber auch mit ein Grund für den Einmarsch waren die Menschenrechtsverletzungen (ja, Doppelmoral seitens Bush, ist mir klar), und damit ist, zumindest für mich, so ein Einsatz rechtfertigbar. Hussein war ein Tyrann erster Güteklasse und sein Land lag schon vor dem Einmarsch am Boden. Er hat Kuwait angegriffen, die Kurden mit Giftgas attackiert, es gab keinerlei Meinungsfreiheit, keine Opposition, ein schöne Militärdiktatur eben.



Und diese Verhältnisse waren schon zum ersten Krieg am Golf (also dem Irak vs. Iran), als der Irak von den USA massiv unterstützt/angestachelt wurde, gegeben. Garantiert kein Grund, plötzlich einzumarschieren - erst recht nicht für "Menschenfreund" dabbleju.



> Russland ist dort auch einmarschiert, und zwar auch unter dem Vorwand, die Regierung beim Kampf gegen die Mudschaheddin zu unterstützen, de facto ging es aber darum, die umliegenden Sowjetrepubliken besser kontrollieren zu können.



Die Mudjahedin haben sich iirc überhaupt erst gegen die sowjetischen Truppen zusammengeschlossen, als die CIA nachhalf. Die UdSSR kam auf Bitten einer kommunistischen Regierung ins Land, über deren Legitimtät es (nicht so ganz friedlichen) Streit gab, wobei afaik nie geklärt wurde, in wie weit dieser berechtigt/Wahlen gefälscht war und in wie weit er sich aus lokalem Interesse generierte oder durch antikommunistischen Einfluss von außen angestachelt wurde.
(deswegen ja auch die gute Vergleichbarkeit 20 Jahre später, als die NATO "auf Bitten" einer nur bedingt vom Volk akzeptierten Regierung in den Kampf gegen eine, diesmal aus dem arabischen Raum unterstütze und islamistisch orientierte, Vereeinigung eingriffen. Und scheiterten.)



> De facto war Libyen das einzige Land, das vom arabischen Frühling erfasst wurde und wo die Nato aktiv mit Militärschlägen geholfen hat. In Syrien hat man ja auf sowas verzichtet, und das fällt jetzt der Türkei und dem Westen auf den Kopf, und Assad lacht sich in Fäustchen.



Der Türkei fällt nicht die fehlende Unterstützung gegen Assad. Im Gegenteil. Hätte man einfach "nur" Assad geschlagen, würde es in Syrien genausowenig eine einheitliche, funktionierende Regierung geben, wie es heute der Fall ist. Das haben diverse Streitereien zwischen den Assad-Gegnern bewiesen. Das Machtvakkum im Osten hätte also genauso bestanden und hätte von IS genauso ausgenutzt werden können. Im Worst Case wären die Folgen sogar noch weitreichender gewesen, wenn man noch mehr Waffen in die Region gekarrt hätte und die anderen Gruppierungen noch zerstrittener wären.
Das einzig wirkungsvolle Mittel gegen den jetzigen IS-Erfolg nach der Absetzung unterdrückender Regime wäre die Abspaltung eines starken kurdischen Staates vom Nordirak gewesen. Aber das hätte die Lage der Türkei garantiert nicht verbessert 



> Auch hier gilt wieder folgendes: Demokratie kann man nicht von heute auf morgen in den köpfen der Menschen verankern, das ist ein Prozess, aber immerhin haben sie die Chance dazu, etwas zu verändern. Es kann daneben gehen, ja, aber es kann auch gelingen.



Die Frage ist halt: Wie sehr steigert man die Chancen, in dem man einfach irgend einen von zahlreichen Demokratie-Gegnern vernichtet? Imho nicht viel. Entweder man ist bereit, alle anti-demokratischen Gruppierungen niederzumetzeln, oder auf Unterdrücker folgt zwangsläufig der Bürgerkrieg zwischen den Möchtegern-Unterdrückern. Alle erfolgreichen demokratischen Umstürze, die mir einfallen, gingen von einer starken und vor allen Dingen einheitlichen Bürgerbewegung aus. Solange Diktatoren ihre Macht erhalten können, in dem sie Bevölkerungsteile gegeneinander ausspielen…


----------



## Leob12 (3. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Frage der Sichtweise. Die derzeitige irakische Regierung ist natürlich wesentlich weniger repressiv, als Husseins Regime und die meisten Menschen genießen unter ihr mehr Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten. (Ausgenommen ggf. die Gleichberechtigung der Glaubensrichtungen)
> Aber: Sie ist in Teilen des Landes nicht die kontrollierende Macht. Wenn man die wesentlich repressivere und brutalere Tyrannei der IS und die immer wieder vorkommenden lokalen Machtergreifungen von Al Kaida nahen Gruppierungen mit einbezieht, dürfte im irakischen Durchschnitt ein relativ kleiner Fortschritt auf politischer/administrativer Ebene bleiben, dem weiterhin der große strukturelle Rückschritt im materiellen Lebensstandard durch die Kriegsschäden gegenüber steht. Dazu kommen noch die Opfer des Krieges, deren Zahl wesentlich größer sein dürfte, als die, die das alte Regime bis heute verursacht hätte.


Ja, die Regierung bzw der Premierminister war einfach nur selbst an seinem Machterhalt interessiert. 
Hätte man alles Religionsgruppen dieselben Rechte und Mitspracherechte gegeben, dann würde es heute garantiert anders aussehen. Wie gesagt, leider ist das hier schiefgegangen. Aber ebenso gibt es kein Patentrezept, schnell dauerhaft den demokratischen Gedanken zu verankern. 



> Fazit: An und für sich gutes Ziel, aber die Durchführung und vor allem die Nachbetreuung haben die möglichen Verbesserungen größtenteils aufgefressen. Unterm Strich ist der Irak heute keine Gefahr mehr für seine Nachbarn und er hat mehr Chancen, sich zu entwickeln. Aber letzteres läuft gerade in die falsche Richtung und ob sich die Mehrheit der Iraker, die unter Hussein gelebt haben, heute sagen "jup, mir gehts spürbar besser"…


Ja, da haben sich die USA nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Aber die großen Kritiker kamen erst dann auf, als die Lage im Irak schlechter wurde. Wie man es hätte besser machen können, da weiß man nachher natürlich alles besser. 



> Über das Scheitern der UdSSR wurde früher viel diskutiert, mittlerweile kann man es abkürzen zu "exakt so, wie die NATO". Bezüglich der Demokratie wäre anzumerken, dass Afghanistan zwischen dem scheitern der britischen Kolonialherrschaft und dem Eingreifen von UdSSR und CIA eines der fortschrittlichsten Ländern der Region war…
> Nach allem, was ich gehört habe, ist Religion dort auch nicht sonderlich wichtig (eher noch Tradition), aber 3,5 Jahrzehnten von außen ins Land getragenem Krieg (!das ist dreimal so lange, wie 1. und 2. Weltkrieg und die napoleonischen Kriege zusammen!) ist die Zahl der Interessensgruppen, die es sich nicht 100%ig mit den Afghanen verscherzt hat, auf ein paar wenige aus dem arabischen Raum geschrumpt - und die sind halt relgigiös. Dass sie als Fundamentalisten Stabilität und kontrollierte Gesellschaft versprechen wird sich in den Ohren von Leuten, die unter "Freiheit" vor allem die "Freiheit des anderen, morgen deine Verwandten wegzupusten" kennengelernt haben, auch nicht verkehrt anhören. Alles andere, was man kennt, ist Krieg aus Russland, Krieg aus den USA, Krieg aus Europa, Krieg aus Pakistan,… - und zwar wirklich ALLES andere. Die Mehrheit der heutigen Afghanen hat in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nichts friedlicheres erlebt, als die Phase zwischen Abzug der UdSSR und Einmarsch der NATO, in der "nur" die Bürger-/Eroberungskriege der Taliban gegen die restlichen Mudjahedin & Stammesfürsten herrschten.


Natürlich ist dort die Tradition am wichtigsten, Beispiel Paschtunen. Dort wird die Tradition, vor allem Schutz, Pflege und Hilfe für Menschen in Not, noch höher gestellt als die Religion. Allerdings werden auch diese Stämme von den Taliban unter Druck gesetzt und viele junge Männer werden angeworben. Die Taliban brauchen die Paschtunen, deswegen kommen sie relativ gut mit ihnen aus. 

Zum anderen hast du natürlich völlig recht, zu viele Menschen dort kennen nichts anderes als Krieg. Auch kein Faktor, der eine Demokratisierung begünstigt. Dazu kommen noch unzählige Interessensgruppen, die teilweise auch viel Land beherrschen wo die Regierung nichts zu sagen hat. 



> Den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt hat man, nachdem man zum xten Mal eine Regierung in der Region gestürzt und den Wiederaufbau profitorientierten Strukturen überlassen hat. Bezeichnend übrigens, dass das offensichtlich wichtigste Ziel in den Augen der USA jetzt erneut die Ölförderanlagen sind.


Man hat geglaubt, durch Waffenlieferungen an die Rebellen würde Assad gestürzt werden und das machtvakuum würde sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen. Deswegen war ich schon immer der Meinung: Entweder ganz, oder gar nicht. Militärintervention, oder gar nichts. Waffenlieferungen können einfach sehr schnell zum Bumerang werden, wie mir mittlerweile wissen.

Die Ölförderanlangen sind, leider Gottes, auch ziemlich wichtig, denn positiv wäre es nicht, sollten die Anlangen in die falschen Hände fallen. Es geht seit einiger Zeit fast ausschließlich um Wirtschaft. Dort sind ja einige weitere Parteien involviert. 
Mal ein kleines Beispiel aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit: Beim jüngsten Tschad-Einsatz wurden keine Flüchtlichtlingslager bewacht, sondern europäische und amerikanische Industrieanlangen. Und diejenigen, die dort unten für Aufruhr und Gefahr gesorgt haben, wurden mit chinesischen Waffen ausgerüstet, sicher keinZzufall, so sich China doch massiv in Afrika einkauft. Nur wissen/bedenken dass die allerwenigsten.



> Sarin ist ein chemischer Kampfstoff (von dem man wusste, dass Hussein ihn besitzt -weil man selbst geliefert hat- aber zu wenig, um wirklich eine Bedrohung zu sein -weil er das meiste schon eingesetzt hatte)


Natürlich ist Sarin ein chemischer Kampfstoff, ich hab nur den Satz vorher editiert, und dann hat es natürlich nicht mehr gepasst. 
Ich hab Berichte von Experten gelesen, die die Mittel unter dem Waschbecken eines Amerikaners für ähnlich gefährlich halten wie die chemischen Waffen, die Hussein besaß. Ergo waren diese Waffen keine akute Bedrohung. 
Einmal kam es zu einem Zwischenfall mit chemischen Kampfstoffen via eines IED, 2 amerikanische Soldaten hatte leichte Vergiftungserscheinungen.



> Die Mudjahedin haben sich iirc überhaupt erst gegen die sowjetischen Truppen zusammengeschlossen, als die CIA nachhalf. Die UdSSR kam auf Bitten einer kommunistischen Regierung ins Land, über deren Legitimtät es (nicht so ganz friedlichen) Streit gab, wobei afaik nie geklärt wurde, in wie weit dieser berechtigt/Wahlen gefälscht war und in wie weit er sich aus lokalem Interesse generierte oder durch antikommunistischen Einfluss von außen angestachelt wurde.
> (deswegen ja auch die gute Vergleichbarkeit 20 Jahre später, als die NATO "auf Bitten" einer nur bedingt vom Volk akzeptierten Regierung in den Kampf gegen eine, diesmal aus dem arabischen Raum unterstütze und islamistisch orientierte, Vereeinigung eingriffen. Und scheiterten.)


Das war halt ein typischer Stellvertreterkrieg. 



> Der Türkei fällt nicht die fehlende Unterstützung gegen Assad. Im Gegenteil. Hätte man einfach "nur" Assad geschlagen, würde es in Syrien genausowenig eine einheitliche, funktionierende Regierung geben, wie es heute der Fall ist. Das haben diverse Streitereien zwischen den Assad-Gegnern bewiesen. Das Machtvakkum im Osten hätte also genauso bestanden und hätte von IS genauso ausgenutzt werden können. Im Worst Case wären die Folgen sogar noch weitreichender gewesen, wenn man noch mehr Waffen in die Region gekarrt hätte und die anderen Gruppierungen noch zerstrittener wären.
> Das einzig wirkungsvolle Mittel gegen den jetzigen IS-Erfolg nach der Absetzung unterdrückender Regime wäre die Abspaltung eines starken kurdischen Staates vom Nordirak gewesen. Aber das hätte die Lage der Türkei garantiert nicht verbessert


Hätte man Assad gleich ausgeschaltet, hätte es für die Türkei keinen Grund gegeben, die ganzen Dschihadisten die gegen Assad in den Krieg ziehen wollten, über die grenze zu lasen und sie medizinisch zu versorgen. Außerdem wurden nunmalige IS-Kommandeure auch in der Türkei trainiert, eben für Guerilla-Kriegsführung, Sabotage, das ganze Programm. 
Generell war es dort aber auch eine einmalige Situation, weil sich die Rebellen gegenseitig ebenso bekriegt haben. Da kam es eben dieser einen Gruppe zu Gute, dass sie trainierte Leute unter sich hatten, deswegen konnte sich diese Gruppe auch etablieren. Der Rest war einfach ein unorganisierter Haufen, der selbst nicht wusste, was er wollte. 



> Die Frage ist halt: Wie sehr steigert man die Chancen, in dem man einfach irgend einen von zahlreichen Demokratie-Gegnern vernichtet? Imho nicht viel. Entweder man ist bereit, alle anti-demokratischen Gruppierungen niederzumetzeln, oder auf Unterdrücker folgt zwangsläufig der Bürgerkrieg zwischen den Möchtegern-Unterdrückern. Alle erfolgreichen demokratischen Umstürze, die mir einfallen, gingen von einer starken und vor allen Dingen einheitlichen Bürgerbewegung aus. Solange Diktatoren ihre Macht erhalten können, in dem sie Bevölkerungsteile gegeneinander ausspielen…


>Rein durch die Vernichtung eines Despoten erreicht man recht wenig, aber es ist ein Anfang. Der beste Weg für Frieden in der Region wäre für mich Bildung. Du kannst (bei allem Respekt) keinem Bauern, der nichtmal lesen und schreiben kann, etwas von Demokratie erzählen und erwarten, dass er sofort dafür ist. Da der Weg aber auch nur über die Bildung führt, dauert es eben seine Zeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Erkenntnis, dass es im nahen Osten Diktatoren wie Assad oder auch den verstorbenen Hussein braucht, um den Kessel vor dem überkochen zu bewahren.
> Sämtliche betroffenen Länder sind Schmelztiegel verschiedenster Stämme, Völker und Glaubensrichtungen....diese Anschauungen und damit einhergehende Konflikte in Ländern zu einen, ist nach meiner Einschätzung nicht mit westlicher Demokratie oder Lebensweise beizukommen.



Man braucht solche Diktatoren nicht man muss im Westen nur endlich mal tolerieren das es halt Gegenden auf der Welt gibt in denen die Menschen noch nicht so weit sind ohne selbige auszukommen. Woher kommt das ganze Grundübel mit der IS da unten den?  Doch daher das der Westen, allen Vorran die USA, die selbsternannte Weltpolizei und der "Wahrer" fragwürdiger "demokratischer" Werte den Iraq und Syrien völlig destabilisiert hat. Durch militärische Gewalt genauso wie durch die Lieferung von Waffen an äußerst fragwürdige politische Gruppen.

Hauptgrund dafür waren natürlich nicht in erster Linie die demokratischen Tendenzen in Syrien und das Wohl, sowie die Freiheit der iraqischen Bevölkerung die da im Vordergrund standen als viel mehr die wirtschaftlichen Interessen bzgl. des Öls und der Waffenlobby.

Der Westen muss endlich lernen das Demokratie nicht durch Waffengewalt und die Lieferung von Waffen erzwungen werden kann, schon garnicht in Gesellschaften die ungelöste Probleme im Bereich der Volksgruppen haben, gesellschaftlich meistens Jahrzehnte und Jahrhunderte hinter den im Westen etablierten Werten hinterher hinken. Soetwas kann man auch nicht "anerziehen".
Anerziehung hat man schon im Imperialismus und seinen Kolonien in Afrika versucht und ist dabei kläglich gescheitert. Da wollte man die Schwarzen schon die westliche Zivilisation beibringen. Was daraus geworden ist kann sich jeder im letzten Jahrhundert anschauen. Krieg, Mord, Elend, Not und jede Menge weiterer ungelöster Probleme mit denen man Afrika nach dem Abzug einfach alleine gelassen hat.

Aber statt daraus zu lernen setzt man bis heute immer wieder die gleichen Methoden ein scheitert damit kläglich und hinterläst Regionen die vorher vieleicht nicht westlichen Vorstellungen entsprachen aber zumindest stabil waren völlig destabilisiert zurück.
Aber man kann Wirtschaft und Politik auch nicht ganz alleine die Schuld an diesen Problemen geben. Gewisse Weltverbesserer die sofort auf die Straße rennen und dafür demonstrieren das der Westen einschreitet tragen genauso mit Schuld daran.

Es ist sicher nicht leicht, schön und erfreulich das Elend zu sehen das Diktatoren wie Saddam, Assad, Gadafi und andere am eigenen Volk verüben, aber es ist notwendiges Übel. Veränderung und Entwicklung kann nur erreicht werden indem die Menschen dort selbst lernen dagegen aufzubegehren und etwas besseres zu wollen, nicht indem man ihnen ein "besseres" Leben aufdrängt. Veränderung muss aus einem Volk selbst hervorgehen und durch militärische Intervention von Außen rangetragen werden, oder indem man Waffen an einen Widerstand liefert der nur in einem kleinen Teil eines Landes den Aufstand probt. Und um etwas zu verändern muss eine Gesellschaft erst einmal lernen welche Werte, Traditionen einem besseren Leben im Weg stehen und welches Elend diese verursachen.

Solange der Wersten das nicht akzeptieren kann, allen vorran die USA, und meint aus eigennützigen wirtschaftlichen und idiologischen Gründen Länder und Regionen destabilisieren zu müssen und die eigene Lebensweise und Idiologie dort aufzwingen zu wollen wird es in Regionen wie dem nahen Osten auch in 50 Jahren keine Stabilität geben und solche Fanatisten wie die ISIS werden weiterhin mordend und vergewaltigend versuchen eigene Staaten zu errichten.

Wir alle müssen lernen, USA wie EU, das wir nunmal nicht andere Kulturen missionieren können unsere unser Meinung nach fortschrittlichen Werte innerhalb weniger Jahre und unter militärischen und wirtschaftlichen Zwang anzunehmen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist sicher nicht leicht, schön und erfreulich das Elend zu sehen das Diktatoren wie Saddam, Assad, Gadafi und andere am eigenen Volk verüben, aber es ist notwendiges Übel. Veränderung und Entwicklung kann nur erreicht werden indem die Menschen dort selbst lernen dagegen aufzubegehren und etwas besseres zu wollen, nicht indem man ihnen ein "besseres" Leben aufdrängt. Veränderung muss aus einem Volk selbst hervorgehen und durch militärische Intervention von Außen rangetragen werden, oder indem man Waffen an einen Widerstand liefert der nur in einem kleinen Teil eines Landes den Aufstand probt. Und um etwas zu verändern muss eine Gesellschaft erst einmal lernen welche Werte, Traditionen einem besseren Leben im Weg stehen und welches Elend diese verursachen.


 
Was war mit dem arabischen Frühling? Dort kam die Bewegung auch vom Volk, und wie ist die Situation heute? 
Waffenlieferungen sollen zu einer Lösung beitragen? Man hat ja in Syrien wunderbar gesehen, wie falsch diese Annahme ist. 

Was würde ein "kleiner Aufstand" in einem Teil des Landes bringen? Dann lässt man halt die Armee den Teil zerbomben, fertig. Und durch die gesteuerten Medien erfahren die anderen Bürger gar nicht, was da geschieht, oder gar, warum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

Die Waffen die ich heute liefere können mich morgen in den eigenen Rücken treffen. Vielleicht sollte man solche Länder einfach meiden und keinerlei Unterstützung bieten egal für was


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Oktober 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, da haben sich die USA nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Aber die großen Kritiker kamen erst dann auf, als die Lage im Irak schlechter wurde. Wie man es hätte besser machen können, da weiß man nachher natürlich alles besser.



Gehts denn noch zynischer ? Es gab damals Millionenproteste überall auf der Welt, die Lügen wurden von Anfang an angeprangert. Wie kann man die Realität so verklären ? Ihr wurdet damals vor diesen Konsequenzen gewarnt, so wie jetzt im Ukraine Konflikt ähnliche Lügen wieder transportiert wurden um die Bevölkerung Mobil zu stimmen. 

Und nochmal "nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert" bedeutet über 500.000 tote Menschen und bestimmt die fünf bis zehnfache Menge traumatisierter Menschen die man zu "freiheitlich demokratischen Menschen mit Produktions und Konsumwillen" umerziehen möchte. Das ist faschistoides Denken mehr nicht. Und ja, komischerweise ist das sogar ganz einfach im "nachhinein alles besser zu wissen" wenn einer der Grundsätze lautet "wir haben keine Gewalt gegenüber anderen Kulturen anzuwenden egal wie unsere Motivation gerade lautet"  Ich frage mich was so schwer daran zu vertehen ist das man Demokratie nicht herbomben oder in andere Länder & Kulturen Expotieren kann wie man es sich gerade einbildet. 

Verstehen wirklich sowenige von euch das wir uns damit zu einem 10x größeren Schurkenstaat entwickelt haben als wir diese Länder ewig in Hysterie bezeichnet haben ? Wieviele Muslimische Länder greifen denn wirklich unsere Zivilisation an ? Wie genau stellt ihr euch bitte vor das man "Werbung für Demokratische Zustände" macht wenn diese per Bomben, Drohnen und Spezialeinheiten vermittelt werden ? Demokratie erfordert ein Souveränes Volk das diesen wunsch nach Demokratie selber durchgemacht hat, wir in Europa haben Jahrhunderte Gekämpft und Kriege geführt um unsere aktuellen Staatsformen zu finden, aber es waren eben entwicklungen die von uns selber kamen und nicht als Invasion. 
Man sieht doch das wir uns dadurch nur immer größere Feinde schaffen während die Nationen mit denen wir Krieg führen im Chaos versinken, dazu noch eine Fraktion mehr mit eigenen Interessen zusätzlich zu ihren eigenen Problemen bekommen usw. Das einzig Positive das für uns unterm Strich bleibt ist das wir diese sehr Rohstoffreichen Regionen dauerhaft instabil halten und so sehr viel Kontrolle über Rohstoffe besitzen über die wir strenggenommen garnichts zu melden hätten. 
Realität bedeutet eben auch das wir täglich einen Bedarf von 88Millionen Barrel Öl haben, das ohne Öl hier quasi garnichts geht, der andere wichtige Faktor um überhaupt unsere Zivilisation am Laufen zu halten nach Öl wieder Gas wäre und wir komischerweise immer wieder seit ewigkeiten abwechselnd in Konflikte mit der Arabischen Welt und der Sowjetischen Welt geraten, das passt uns gut in den Kram - das passt aber auch einigen Wenigen dort gut in den Kram - weil in den ganzen Konflikten die Leute sich nicht fragen stellen wie "Sollte das Öl nicht dem Volk gehören und damit jeder Bürger teil an den Profiten haben dürfen ?"

Mal aus offzieller Sicht & Begründung

Wir müssen unbedingt die Leute dort vor Hussein retten, deswegen ziehen wir in den Krieg... (Nachdem Hussein weg ist war also nicht absehbar das die bis dahin unterdrückten Kräfte Überhand bekommen würden ???) 
Die ehemals Unterdrückten die wir ja eigentlich befreien wollten schließen sich zusammen, radikalisieren sich usw. weil sie statt etwas sinnvolles machen zu können jetzt in einem zerbombten Land leben und dann müssen wir wiederrum andere Leute die wir davor im Stich gelassen haben (Die Kurden Anfang der 90er beim Giftgas Anschlag von Hussein, aber damals durfte Hussein sowas machen weil er da noch unser Verbündeter war) bewaffnen um die Leute die wir davor befreien wollten zu stoppen (oder auf gut Deutsch unseren Dreck wegzumachen) - 

Und jetzt heißt es "wir müssen den Kurden waffen geben sonst haben sie doch keine Chance gegen ISIS" sag mal kriegt ihr überhaupt noch was mit ?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2014)

Naja ohne ersten Weltkrieg hätten wir hier keine Demokratie muss ja nicht schlecht sein keine Demokratie zu haben. Hätte kein Hitler an die Macht kommen können.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Nein, lächerlich ist es, mir irgendetwas zu unterstellen. Ich habe nichts weiter gesagt, als dass die IS medial aufgeblasen wird!
> Und genauso lächerlich ist es, wieder die "Verschwörungstheorethiker"-Karte zu ziehen, aber dazu habe ich mich ja in diesem Post genug ausgekotzt, ohne dass du was daraus gelernt hast.



Du hast der USA ein Interesse an einer Destabilisierung der Region unterstellt, dann unterstellt, dass IS medial aufgeblasen wird und dann Parallelen zu US-Irak-Hussein-Politik 2003 gezogen, um hinter allem eine US-Destabilisierungsstrategie für den Irak ausmachen zu können.


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. Oktober 2014)

Klingt zumindest für mich nach keiner Verschwörungstheorie.
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du recht und es gab noch ein paar fragwürdige Gründe mehr.


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du hast der USA ein Interesse an einer Destabilisierung der Region unterstellt, dann unterstellt, dass IS medial aufgeblasen wird und dann Parallelen zu US-Irak-Hussein-Politik 2003 gezogen, um hinter allem eine US-Destabilisierungsstrategie für den Irak ausmachen zu können.


 
Sach mal geht's noch? Hör endlich mit diesen stumpfen Unterstellungen auf!
Ich habe auf zwei Äußerungen von Threshold reagiert. Er sagte, dass Öl für die Amis kein Interventionsgrund mehr sei und dass die IS unterschätzt würde. Beides habe ich negiert. Irgendeinen Kontext dahinter, hast du dir zusammen gereimt, um mich zu diffamieren.
Also greif mich doch bitte mal inhaltlich an, aber das kannst du mal wieder nicht. Also kommt wieder die Verschwörungstheoretiker-Karte.

@Andere, die mich zitiert haben: Auch ihr hört bitte mit den blöden Unterstellungen auf. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass Hussein ein super Typ war, aber dass er medial aufgeblasen wurde ist Fakt. Er war ein kleiner Despot, den man zum Risiko für die ganze Welt erklärt hat. So hat man zum Beispiel behauptet, Hussein könnte innerhalb von 45 Minuten mit Chemie- oder Biowaffen ganz Europa angreifen.
Man hat dann nicht mal die Massenvernichtungswaffen gefunden.  Oder die wundervolle Brutkastenlüge. Aber das sind ja wohl alles "Verschwörungstheorien", nicht wahr? 
Die IS wird auch medial aufgeblasen. Wie stark sollen die denn bitte wirklich sein? Die USA und ihre Verbündeten fliegen da die ganze Zeit munter Luftangriffe drauf, ohne Angst vor Luftabwehr zu haben. Und dass sie jetzt im Irak große Gebiete kontrollieren heißt doch auch nichts. Das Land ist extrem instabil und das Militär dilettantisch; die sind doch sofort geflohen. Da musste die IS nicht unglaublich stark sein, um da was zu reißen. Das ist jetzt wieder eine Parzelle, die wir z.B. in Syrien aufgerüstet haben (damals noch als gute Rebellen), der man jetzt flugs ein neues Label verpasst hat und zur Bedrohung für die ganze Welt pusht. Dafür, dass sie nämlich so gefährlich sind, scheint man sich da ja trotzdem nicht so super für zu interessieren. Schließlich werden sie von Katar finanziert, trotzdem feiern, wir da Fußball-WM und haben auch kein Problem damit, dass Katar 17% an Volkswagen hält, sorgen also für die Finanzierung. 
Eine Terrorgruppe ist es sowieso nicht. Es geht ihnen nur um Kontrolle über die Gebiete. Sie arbeiten militärisch. 
Sie üben keine Selbstmordattentate etc. aus.
Sie haben vier Menschen vor laufender Kamera getötet. Die zu töten ist Teil ihrer Ideologie, weil's ja die bösen Ungläubigen sind, und gleichzeitig noch ein Ausrufungszeichen nach außen. Den Terror organisieren die Medien, die uns täglich mit den Bildern vollballern und die IS zur Bedrohung für uns  alle erklären. 
Ich habe keinesfalls Sympatien oder Toleranz für diese Menschen. Ich will lediglich unterstreichen: sie werden medial aufgepumpt.
Natürlich scheint es im ersten Moment unmöglich da still zu halten, aber man muss sich auch mal überlegen, wie das alles so gekommen ist. Seit dem Anfang der Kolonialzeit haben Europa (und später auch die USA) durch ihre Politik dafür gesorgt, dass die Region heute so dasteht, wie sie dasteht. Das künstliche Zusammenfügen von Staaten, unsere militärische Präsenz, das Aufrüsten der Taliban durch die USA und so weiter und so fort haben dem Extremismus erst den Weg geebnet. Das Video aus der Anstalt, dass hier schon gepostet wurde, hat doch auch schon ein paar Beispiele für Kettenreaktionen und Doppelmoral gegeben. Und jetzt frgat euch mal: wie sollen jetzt noch mehr Waffen die Lösung dafür sein?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Oktober 2014)

Bis auf nen kleinen Zusatz ist dem eigentlich nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen. Medial aufgeblasen stimmt ein stückweit (weil damit andere Interessen forciert werden sollen) trotzdem hausen die da ganz schön ab (Gibt auch einige Massenexekutionsvideos mit Hunderten Opfern von IS) Aber jetzt nochmal Waffen runterzuschicken um die Peshmerga zu unterstützen ist halt ein schlechter Scherz und wird bis auf nen schönen Absatz von Waffen nichts sinnvolles bringen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2014)

Jamie, wenn du sowas schreibst, muss ich mir ja einen Reim drauf machen. 



jamie schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Peak-Oil in den USA sehr bald erwartet wird, ist eine Destabilisierung trotzdem im Sine der Amerikaner. Was meinst du, was eine stabile Region mit all dem Öl für wirtschaftliche Macht hätte?
> 
> Und die IS wird im Gegenteil im Moment medial extrem aufgeblasen, ebenso, wie man z.B. auch Saddam Hussein zum neuen Hitler aufgeblasen hatte.



Du musst entschuldigen, wenn ich dir Unrecht getan habe, aber ich habe schon so oft mit politischen Wirrköpfen diskutiert, dass ich manchmal einfach Mumpitz vermute, wenn fragwürdige Aussagen nicht klar in einen Kontext gestellt werden. 

Wie du richtig sagst, haben die USA den Aufstieg von IS mit ihrer fehlerhaften Irak-Politik bzw. ungerechtfertigten militärischen Einsätzen in dieser Region mitzuverantworten. Aber deswegen liegt es doch gerade in ihrer Verantwortung, dem IS Einhalt zu gebieten und die Region nicht schutzlos sich selbst zu überlassen. Und es kann auch nicht in unserem, also im westlichen, Interesse sein, wenn dort unten eine skrupellose Mörderbande ihr Unwesen treibt und versucht sich als eine herrschende Macht zu etablieren. Und es spielt keine Rolle, ob man die mediale Resonanz über den IS als übertrieben bewertet. Die kann man bewerten wie man will, solange man anerkennt, dass die USA und ihre Verbündeten mit dem Kampf gegen den IS - vielleicht das erste mal in dieser Region - etwas richtig machen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Jamie, wenn du sowas schreibst, muss ich mir ja einen Reim drauf machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau, außerdem darf man nicht vergessen: Würden die Ölquellen in die Hände der Dschihadisten fallen, könnte das ganz leicht auch auf uns in Europa Auswirkungen haben. Das sind aber aber wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen, dazu kommen noch die unzähligen Flüchtlinge. 
Es ist im Interesse aller, wenn dort unten dem IS Einhalt geboten wird.


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Jamie, wenn du sowas schreibst, muss ich mir ja einen Reim drauf machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Du musst entschuldigen, wenn ich dir Unrecht getan habe, aber ich habe schon so oft mit politischen Wirrköpfen diskutiert, dass ich manchmal einfach Mumpitz vermute, wenn fragwürdige Aussagen nicht klar in einen Kontext gestellt werden.


Und ich habe dich schon mehrfach auf deine Arroganz diesbezüglich hingewiesen. Und wenn meine Aussagen so fragwürdig sind, dann greif sie doch mal bitte inhaltlich an und tue nicht jeden als "politischen Wirrkopf", "Verschwörungstheoretiker" oder wahtever ab. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie du richtig sagst, haben die USA den Aufstieg von IS mit ihrer fehlerhaften Irak-Politik bzw. ungerechtfertigten militärischen Einsätzen in dieser Region mitzuverantworten. Aber deswegen liegt es doch gerade in ihrer Verantwortung, dem IS Einhalt zu gebieten und die Region nicht schutzlos sich selbst zu überlassen. Und es kann auch nicht in unserem, also im westlichen, Interesse sein, wenn dort unten eine skrupellose Mörderbande ihr Unwesen treibt und versucht sich als eine herrschende Macht zu etablieren. Und es spielt keine Rolle, ob man die mediale Resonanz über den IS als übertrieben bewertet. Die kann man bewerten wie man will, solange man anerkennt, dass die USA und ihre Verbündeten mit dem Kampf gegen den IS - vielleicht das erste mal in dieser Region - etwas richtig machen.


 Es geht doch bei Weitem nicht nur um die US-Politik à la Irak-Krieg. Das ganze ist doch viel weitreichender.
Die mediale Darstellung ist sehr wohl entscheidend. Denn vor jedem Krieg, der sich im Nachhinein als falsch entpuppt hat, war es so, wie jetzt. Ganz plötzlich hat sich eine neue Gefahr in Form einer bis dato namentlich der Öffentlichkeit nicht bekannten Gruppe (was gerne mal durch Umlabeln erreicht wurde), die man bis vor Kurzem unterstützt hat (oder sogar nebenher noch unterstützt), gezeigt, die unvorstellbare Gräuel vollbringt und unbedingt gestoppt werden muss. Dabei hat sich immer erst im Nachhinein herausgestellt, dass an dem Kriegsgründen nichts dran war. Vorher galt das als offensichtlich. Ich sage wieder nur Massenvernichtungswaffen und Brutkastenlüge. Wenn du die vorher angezweifelt hast, wurdest du umgehend als Verschwörungstheoretiker diffamiert, so wie du es auch jetzt gerne mit Leuten machst, aber das habe ich ja schon mehrfach erwähnt.
Es ist genau der falsche weg, auf diesen emotionalen Druck, dem wir via Massenmedien ausgesetzt sind so zu reagieren, wie es stets geschehen ist. Denn genau darum geht es: Emotionen. Man zeigt oder zeichnet Bilder von schlimmen Gräuel, denn dann kann kein Mensch ruhigen Gewissens still halten. dann wird das Hirn ausgeschaltet und erstmal nach Krieg gebrüllt. Vor jedem Krieg hat ein großer Teil der Leute gedacht, dass es doch IN DIESEM FALL richtig wäre. Genau diesen Fehler dürfen wir doch nicht schon wieder machen. Die Geschichte hat doch gezeigt: jeder Einsatz hat die Spirale der Gewalt doch nur voran gebracht. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, was die Lösung im Falle IS ist, aber ich weiß, dass das, was nie geklappt hat, jetzt auch nicht klappen wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Und ich habe dich schon mehrfach auf deine Arroganz diesbezüglich hingewiesen. Und wenn meine Aussagen so fragwürdig sind, dann greif sie doch mal bitte inhaltlich an und tue nicht jeden als "politischen Wirrkopf", "Verschwörungstheoretiker" oder wahtever ab.



Du hast diesbezüglich scheinbar eine eher akritische Selbstwahrnehmung. Im vorigen Post sagtest du, ich und andere sollen mit den stumpfen/blöden Unterstellungen aufhören, siehst aber selbst nachdem ich dir den Grund für diese Unterstellungen genannt habe weiter von einer selbstkritischen Reflexion deiner Aussagen ab. Nochmal: Deine Aussagen waren ohne Kontext irreführend, deswegen die Unterstellungen. Außerdem dürfte es doch offensichtlich sein, dass ich deine Aussagen, die auf dieser Thread-Seite stehen und die nun mehr mit einem Kontext versehen sind, versuche aufzugreifen. 



> Es geht doch bei Weitem nicht nur um die US-Politik à la Irak-Krieg. Das ganze ist doch viel weitreichender.
> Die mediale Darstellung ist sehr wohl entscheidend. Denn vor jedem Krieg, der sich im Nachhinein als falsch entpuppt hat, war es so, wie jetzt. Ganz plötzlich hat sich eine neue Gefahr in Form einer bis dato namentlich der Öffentlichkeit nicht bekannten Gruppe (was gerne mal durch Umlabeln erreicht wurde), die man bis vor Kurzem unterstützt hat (oder sogar nebenher noch unterstützt), gezeigt, die unvorstellbare Gräuel vollbringt und unbedingt gestoppt werden muss. Dabei hat sich immer erst im Nachhinein herausgestellt, dass an dem Kriegsgründen nichts dran war. Vorher galt das als offensichtlich. Ich sage wieder nur Massenvernichtungswaffen und Brutkastenlüge. Wenn du die vorher angezweifelt hast, wurdest du umgehend als Verschwörungstheoretiker diffamiert, so wie du es auch jetzt gerne mit Leuten machst, aber das habe ich ja schon mehrfach erwähnt.
> Es ist genau der falsche weg, auf diesen emotionalen Druck, dem wir via Massenmedien ausgesetzt sind so zu reagieren, wie es stets geschehen ist. Denn genau darum geht es: Emotionen. Man zeigt oder zeichnet Bilder von schlimmen Gräuel, denn dann kann kein Mensch ruhigen Gewissens still halten. dann wird das Hirn ausgeschaltet und erstmal nach Krieg gebrüllt. Vor jedem Krieg hat ein großer Teil der Leute gedacht, dass es doch IN DIESEM FALL richtig wäre. Genau diesen Fehler dürfen wir doch nicht schon wieder machen. Die Geschichte hat doch gezeigt: jeder Einsatz hat die Spirale der Gewalt doch nur voran gebracht. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, was die Lösung im Falle IS ist, aber ich weiß, dass das, was nie geklappt hat, jetzt auch nicht klappen wird.



Das ist sicherlich eine weise Einsicht, die du da hast. Allerdings wenig praktikabel, denn sich hinzusetzen und seine Emotionen runterzukochen führt keine politischen Entscheidungen herbei, die im Falle IS dringend notwendig sind. Wichtige Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden: Gegen den IS Einsätze fliegen oder nicht? Versuchen mit den Dschihadisten zu verhandeln, um vielleicht (!) in deinem Sinne mal etwas anders zu machen oder seiner politischen Linie Treu bleiben und mit solchen Leuten nicht verhandeln? Die Kurden mit Waffen zu beliefern oder nicht?

Mal Butter bei die Fische: Welche Entscheidungen würdest du treffen, wenn du in der Verantwortung stehen würdest? Welche medial erzeugten Emotionen würdest du bei deinen Entscheidungsfindungen berücksichtigen und welche nicht?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich eine weise Einsicht, die du da hast. Allerdings wenig praktikabel, denn sich hinzusetzen und seine Emotionen runterzukochen führt keine politischen Entscheidungen herbei, die im Falle IS dringend notwendig sind. Wichtige Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden: Gegen den IS Einsätze fliegen oder nicht? Versuchen mit den Dschihadisten zu verhandeln, um vielleicht (!) in deinem Sinne mal etwas anders zu machen oder seiner politischen Linie Treu bleiben und mit solchen Leuten nicht verhandeln? Die Kurden mit Waffen zu beliefern oder nicht?
> 
> Mal Butter bei die Fische: Welche Entscheidungen würdest du treffen, wenn du in der Verantwortung stehen würdest? Welche medial erzeugten Emotionen würdest du bei deinen Entscheidungsfindungen berücksichtigen und welche nicht?



Merkst du nicht wie das genau der Wahnsinn ist in den unsere Gesellschaft getrieben wird und das genau hinter solchen Reaktionen Kalkül steckt ? Genau das ist doch beabsichtigt, ISIS ist nicht aus der Luft entstanden sondern genau aus solchen Entscheidungen in die wir vor ein Jahrzehnt getrieben wurden. Es ist nichts anderes als das wir uns selber Begründungen Schaffen in der Gegend mitzuspielen und damit einen großen Teil zu bestimmen was mit dem Öl Passiert in einer Gegend in der wir ohne die ganzen Konfliktherde die wir betreiben, erweitern und neu aufbauen sonst doch garkeine Legitimation hätten auch nur irgendwas zu sagen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch ohne jede Aktion des Westens in den letzten 20 Jahren im Großraum des mittleren Ostens heute allerhand Konfliktherde existieren würden. Abgesehen davon steht der Westen jetzt vor einem großen Problem, das ist ganz einfach so. Er muss jetzt die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen, weil es keine Zeitmaschine gibt, um die falschen Entscheidungen rückgängig zu machen. 

Ich finde, eure Denkweise ist wirklich edel und verdient Anerkennung, aber sie führt keine Lösungswege herbei. Sie ist eher eine generelle Kritik an der westlichen Politik und den Medien, ohne sich aber der Realität zu stellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2014)

Sicherlich lässt es sich nicht vermeiden das 3. Partei ergreifen müssen um zu versuchen Frieden zu schaffen auch wenn man dabei letztlich der falschen Nation hilft. Das mediale Aufblasen ist ja eher eine Reaktion der in jüngster Vergangenheit ermordeten Geiseln geschuldet. Die westliche Welt erwartet ja Reaktionen auf die Taten des Terrorregimes und wie es um die Sicherheit der Staaten bestellt ist


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch ohne jede Aktion des Westens in den letzten 20 Jahren im Großraum des mittleren Ostens heute allerhand Konfliktherde existieren würden. Abgesehen davon steht der Westen jetzt vor einem großen Problem, das ist ganz einfach so. Er muss jetzt die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen, weil es keine Zeitmaschine gibt, um die falschen Entscheidungen rückgängig zu machen.
> 
> Ich finde, eure Denkweise ist wirklich edel und verdient Anerkennung, aber sie führt keine Lösungswege herbei. Sie ist eher eine generelle Kritik an der westlichen Politik und den Medien, ohne sich aber der Realität zu stellen.


 

Nein, die Denkansätze und "Lösungen" die bisher angeboten wurden bieten eben keine Lösung. Wie auch ? Die wirkliche Lösung von Konflikten ist doch eben garnicht beabsichtigt. Bisher schauen unsere Lösungen ausnahmslos immer so aus. 

1. Erstmal Grundsätzlich, wozu mischen wir uns überhaupt ein ? Aus Menschlichkeit ? Weil die Menschen dort Hilfe brauchen in ihren Konflikten und wir ihnen Lösungen anbieten wollen ? Weil wir doch nicht einfach wegschauen können ? Wie unmenschlich wäre das denn ? Aber warum bieten wir immer nur Lösungen mit Waffen ? Wenn uns doch an den Menschen gelegen wäre, MÜSSTEN wir doch auch Lösungen für die Hungerkatastrophen in der Welt liefern oder ? Ich mein Essen haben wir ja mehr als Genug, es wäre ja sogar noch wesentlich Günstiger für uns als Krieg zu führen. Die Logistik wäre auch kein Problem. Das Militär hat ja schließlich Haufenweise Lösungen den Tod in Sekunden 1x über den Globus zu schicken, da dürfts innerhalb von ein paar Tagen auch möglich sein Essen nach Afrika zu liefern, oder Schulen, Infrastruktur oder sonstwas, was die Menschen in Afrika oder im nahen Osten oder sonstwo aufzubauen. 
Satte Menschen mit einer Perspektive die sie sich und ihrer Familie schaffen können sind deutlich weniger an Krieg interessiert als Menschen aus einer Zerbombten Heimat und ohne Familienrückhalt weil die Familie von uns über den Jordan geschickt wurde. 
Natürlich ist das alles aktuell eben Phantasie. Weil bisher unsere Aufwendungen die wir im Ausland betreiben bisher zu 99% Militärisch und 1% Human sind. Damit ist unser Argument uns überhaupt zu engagieren nichts anderes als Heuchelei.

2. Wenn wir uns engagieren, dann erstmal per Kleinwaffen (die aber den Großteil der Toten ausmachen und wir damit auch erstmal schön am Leid der Menschen dort verdienen) Erschießen sich die Menschen mit Produkten die aus ihrer Heimat kommen oder Hauptsächlich mit unseren Produkten ?

3. Infolge der Konflikte wird immer eine Partei entstehen die dann am "Verlieren" ist und wie Kriege eben so sind gibts keine Grenzen des Leids und damit entstehen Humanitäre Katastrophen. Bis hierhin haben wir beide Parteien beliefert, haben ein Ordentliches Geschäft gemacht und haben zusätzlich an Einfluss und Kontrolle im Entsprechenden Gebiet gewonnen und gleichzeitig noch unsere Ökonomischen Interessen gestärkt,weil die Interessen der einheimischen Bevölkerung eben auf dem Gegenseitigen Abschlachten liegen und damit so Dinge wie "wohl des volkes, entwicklung, wohlstand" ins hintertreffen geraten. 

4. Je nachdem wie schnell wir noch entwicklungen unter kontrolle bekommen wollen, schicken wir dann noch unsere Natotruppen im Namen der Menschlichkeit hinterher, zerbomben 1x quer alles was der Bevölkerung wichtig ist und töten dabei noch ihren Despoten den wir in der Zwischenzeit zu Hitler 5.0 erklärt haben - und haben damit dem Land die Chance auf eine weitere Entwicklung genommen und schaffen somit immer wieder neues Leid in einer Endlosschleife, womit wir eben permanent unsere Interessen entsprechend vertreten können. 

5. Wir dulden in den Regionen aber natürlich jeden Partner (und sei er noch so grausam) der sich an unserem Wahnsinn beteiligt. Sollte dieser Partner ab einem Punkt aber eigene Interessen verfolgen die nicht mit unseren vereinbar sind kommt wieder Punkt 4 zu tragen. 

6. Evoila - egal wie meine Meinung, oder die der Person gerade ist die diesen Text ließt ist - Realität ist das wir so seit Jahrzehnten aus Ökonomischer Sicht absolut genial handeln, wir haben zugriff auf Rohstoffe die einigen wenigen einen Absurden Reichtum gebracht haben, sehr Vielen Personen die ihre Krümel abbekommen, während der großteil der Menschlichen Bevölkerung mit Hunger und Elend kämpft während sie eben auf den Rohstoffen hocken ohne die wir hier einpacken könnten.  

7. Diesmal wenn wir den Peshmerga die Waffen in die Hand drücken ist bestimmt in der Region Frieden angesagt, versprochen... nurnoch dieses eine mal...und zur Not haben wir ja noch unseren Evergreen Punkt 4.

8. Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das sich Terror nicht die Opfer als Ziel hat sondern eben uns ? Und das dadurch paradoxerweise alleine schon aus Ökonomischen Überlegungen, Interesse von unserer Seite am Terror entsteht ?


----------



## Beam39 (5. Oktober 2014)

> Und jetzt heißt es "wir müssen den Kurden waffen geben sonst haben sie  doch keine Chance gegen ISIS" sag mal kriegt ihr überhaupt noch was mit ?


Ne, bekommen viele nicht, und genau das ist auch das Problem.



> So existiert die Chance aber immerhin, dass sich etwas bessert. Vorher  gab es die nicht. Vielleicht trägt sogar die IS dazu bei, dass es mit  dem Irak bergauf gehen kann, Stichwort Sunniten/Schiiten.


Nein, diese Chance existiert nicht, hat auch nie existiert und wird nicht existieren. Schon gar nicht in dem Amerika überall einmaschiert wie sie grade Lust zu haben und richtige Massaker verrichten.



> Weil sie die andere "Welt" nicht kennen, nur deswegen sollte man diverse Tyrannen so weitermachen lassen wie bisher?
> Kurzes, rein hypothetisches Beispiel: Hitler wäre an der Macht  geblieben, wäre nicht durch ganz Europa gezogen sondern hätte sich rein  auf Deutschland/Österreich und Tschechien konzentriert, dort die Juden  weiterhin vertrieben und getötet. Dieser Status Quo wäre mittlerweile  fast ein Jahrhundert so, demnach kennen die meisten Menschen nichts  anderen, sie leben sozusagen in einer völlig anderen Welt. Da dürfte  man, deiner Logik folgend, also auch nicht militärisch intervenieren,  sehe ich das richtig und handelt es sich hier um ein Missverständnis?


Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer von der Kultur und Einstellung dieser Menschen und ziehst total unverhältnismäßige Vergleiche. Hitler ist ein völlig anderes Thema, wenn ich dir erklären muss wieso dann brauchen wir eigentlich überhaupt nicht weiterdiskutieren.

Assad ist und war niemals ein Tyrann. Er war/ ist in seinem Vorgehen nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter als die USA. So ein Eingriff war zwingend erforderlich, hätte er das zu seiner Zeit nicht getan dann wäre ganz Syrien heute in der Hand von Terroristen gewesen. Ein Krieg hat und wird immer unschuldige Tote fordern. Wenn dabei Gebiete angegriffen werden in dem Zivilisten leben dann passiert das weil sich die Terroristen dort verstecken, nicht weil sie sich denken "Och komm, heute mal hier". Wollen wir anfangen aufzuzählen wieviele Unschuldige die USA umgebracht haben? Ich denke nicht.

Die FSA ist genau so eine Scheinfraktion. Überall gelten sie als Rebellen und Freiheitskämpfer und werden jetzt sogar unterstützt. Dass diese Kerle aber Hand in Hand mit der IS gehen bzw. großteilig von ihnen kontrolliert werden ignoriert jeder. Die Kerle der FSA sind genauso radikal wie die IS es auch ist, da gibts überhaupt keine Unterschiede. Es bleibt mir schleierhaft wie man die Unterstützen kann.

Es wurde zu genüge militärisch interveniert, millionen von Tote, jahrzehnte lang, und du hast mir keinen Beweis dafür liefern können ob das Alles auch nur ansatzweise was gebracht hat. Kein einziges Land hat dort irgendwelche Fortschritte machen können oder einen Nutzen aus den ganzen Kriegen ziehen können. Wer was anderes behauptet der läuft blind und taub durch die Welt. Wieso wird nicht akzeptiert dass diese Menschen die "andere Welt", von der du sprichst, nicht kennenlernen möchten? Stell dir mal vor, rein hypothetisch, der Iran fängt heute an, so wie die USA, in anderen Ländern einzureiten und mit Mord und Totschlag sein Gedankengut und seine Welt zu verbreiten weil der Iran überzeugt davon ist dass sein Gedankengut und seine Weltansicht die einzig Richtige ist. Dann wäre der Iran morgen, spätestens am Freitag Geschichte.

Wenn Amerika dasselbe tut is es aber "Gut", es ist zwingend, eine nötige Maßnahme. Was bitte soll das? Sowas wie Demokratie wird sich dort niemals verankern können, niemals.

Wie anders die Menschen sind sieht man doch sehr gut an der aktuellen Entwicklung der Türkei. Bis vor 15 Jahren war die Türkei ein sehr modernes, fortschrittliches und allen voran ein demokratisches Land, guck dir die Türkei heute an. Demokratie? Keine Spur mehr davon zu sehen. Es gibt nur noch den einen Herrscher der das Land wieder zurück ins Mittelalter schießt. Die Menschen die diesen Kerl unterstützen wissen das er dreckige Geschäfte macht, aber meinst du das interessiert sie? Keinesfalls - im Gegenteil. Sie gönnen es ihm, kannst du dir vorstellen was in den Köpfen dieser Menschen vorgeht? Ich kanns nicht.

Aber so ein Kerl wie Erdogan kann das, und das weiß er auszunutzen. Er benutzt diese Menschen regelrecht und aus diesem Grund können unparteiische oder regimekritische Reporter, Berichterstatter etc. ohne Gerichtsprozesse hinter Gittern landen. Aus diesem Grund können Wahlzettel verschwinden und Oppositionen unterdrückt werden, weil das Volk ihn dabei unterstützt.

Und genau aus diesem Grund brauchen diese Menschen gegenpolige autoritäre Führer, Führer die sehr hart durchgreifen wenn der hängengebliebene Teil der Bevölkerung aufständig wird. Und wenn es sein muss führt er Krieg gegen sie. So und nicht anders funktioniert das dort. Und genau so einer ist Assad, was meinst du warum Erdogan Assad hasst? Weil Assad gegen die Leute kämpft deren Gedankengut Erdogan teilt. Es gibt unzählige Fotos von IS-Mitgliedern und Erdogan, Videos in denen sie sich bei ihm für seine aktive Hilfe bedanken. Meinst du Erdogan agiert jetzt militärisch weil er will? Bestimmt nicht, aber er muss weils sonst zu offensichtlich wird.

Du musst dir doch nur mal allein hier in Deutschland einige Ausländer angucken. Die leben seit ihrer Geburt in Deutschland und sind trotzdem nicht in der Lage sich an gewisse Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und benehmen sich wie die letzten Affen hier. Gegen die müsste man normalerweise genauso hart durchgreifen. Wenn der nicht kapiert dass in Deutschland einiges anders läuft als in seiner Heimat dann gehört der abgeschoben, ganz einfach.


So hart das klingen mag aber da Unten brauchts so einen riesen Knall (untereinander) wie damals beim zweiten Weltkrieg. Da müssen noch sehr viele Menschen sterben bis sie vielleicht irgendwann kapieren dass ihre Einstellung vielleicht "etwas" falsch ist, wobei ich das irgendwo auch sehr stark bezweifel das die das jemals verstehen werden.



> Mir ist schon klar dass die Auslegung des Islams  bzw der Scharia von  einem Fanatiker ganz unterschiedlich und konträr zu der eine gemäßigten  Muslimen.
> Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber anfangen, ob die  Scharia, oder die Auslegung des Islam von den Islamisten zum Islam  selbst gehört oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass der von der IS propagierte  Islam seinen Ursprung eben auch beim "eigentlichen" Islam hat. Das lässt  sich nicht leugnen. Religion wird eben gedreht und gewendet wie es  einem nützt, deswegen gibt es überall Fanatisten, in der Religion.  Abzustreiten, dass diese Fanatisten nichts mit der eigentlichen Religion  am Hut haben, halte ich aber für falsch. Man muss nur klar  differenzieren können, dass die extreme Form eben die extreme Form ist,  und diese nur in relativ kleinen Gebieten ausgeführt wird.


Nein, hat er definitiv nicht. Wie intensiv hast du dich mit dem Thema beschäftigt dass du das einfach so behaupten kannst?



> Was wären denn diese 70 Bedingungen?


So wie es aussieht hast du dich nicht genügend damit beschäftigt, sonst bliebe diese Frage aus. Deswegen lassen wir das Thema Religion bei Seite weils sonst sehr ausufert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher 

Das IS aus meiner Sicht alles relativ offtopic. Es geht hier um den IS und wie der Westen sich gegenüber dem IS verhalten sollte. Und da hat der Westen sehr begrenzte Handlungsfähigkeiten, die ich schon benannt habe. Sie begrenzen sich im wesentlichen auf die Frage: Gegen den IS kämpfen oder nicht kämpfen? Leider haben sich ein gewisser Putinversteher und Jamie bisher geweigert, darauf eine konkrete Antwort zu geben.  

Wie gesagt, eure bzw deine Kritik in Ehren, aber die hilft den Millionen Menschen dort unten Null. Vielleicht muss ich daran erinnern, dass auch Nichtstun die falsche Entscheidung sein kann, wenn das Nichtstun auf unterlassene Hilfeleistung hinausläuft und letztlich den Tot Millionen Unschuldiger zur Folge haben kann.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Oktober 2014)

Weil es auf deine Frage keine Konkrete Antwort gibt, bzw. die Antwort einfach viel zu Komplex ausfallen würde. Ein erster konkreter Schritt wäre ja schonmal druck auf Saudi Arabien und Quatar auszuüben um die Finanzielle Unterstützung für ISIS von derer Seite zu beenden. Dann müssten die USA aufgefordert werden die Unterstützung für die FSA zu beenden, Syrien zu destabilisieren hat ja erst so ein szenario ermöglicht. Leider ist die ganze Gegend ja dermaßen am Brennen das da sicherlich noch sehr viel komplexere Schritte nötig wären, aber jetzt Konkret die Peshmerga mit Waffen zu unterstützen halte ich nicht für die richtige Lösung. Wir könnten Verteidigungskorridore errichten, die Kurden selber Schützen, die Kurdenfrage müsste auch dringend eine lösung erfahren, aber ja wie gesagt wärs ja erstmal toll bevor wir davon reden ISIS zu bekämpfen, aufzuhören sie zu unterstützen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer von der Kultur und Einstellung dieser Menschen und ziehst total unverhältnismäßige Vergleiche. Hitler ist ein völlig anderes Thema, wenn ich dir erklären muss wieso dann brauchen wir eigentlich überhaupt nicht weiterdiskutieren.


Ach so, deswegen auch das "rein hypothetisch". Es ging mir rein um das Faktum dass die Menschen dort in einer "anderen Welt" leben. Diese Phrase kam von dir. 



> Die FSA ist genau so eine Scheinfraktion. Überall gelten sie als Rebellen und Freiheitskämpfer und werden jetzt sogar unterstützt. Dass diese Kerle aber Hand in Hand mit der IS gehen bzw. großteilig von ihnen kontrolliert werden ignoriert jeder. Die Kerle der FSA sind genauso radikal wie die IS es auch ist, da gibts überhaupt keine Unterschiede. Es bleibt mir schleierhaft wie man die Unterstützen kann.


Du behauptest jetzt wohl hoffentlich nicht, dass ich die FSA (die ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr existiert) unterstütze, oder?


> Es wurde zu genüge militärisch interveniert, millionen von Tote, jahrzehnte lang, und du hast mir keinen Beweis dafür liefern können ob das Alles auch nur ansatzweise was gebracht hat. Kein einziges Land hat dort irgendwelche Fortschritte machen können oder einen Nutzen aus den ganzen Kriegen ziehen können. Wer was anderes behauptet der läuft blind und taub durch die Welt. Wieso wird nicht akzeptiert dass diese Menschen die "andere Welt", von der du sprichst, nicht kennenlernen möchten? Stell dir mal vor, rein hypothetisch, der Iran fängt heute an, so wie die USA, in anderen Ländern einzureiten und mit Mord und Totschlag sein Gedankengut und seine Welt zu verbreiten weil der Iran überzeugt davon ist dass sein Gedankengut und seine Weltansicht die einzig Richtige ist. Dann wäre der Iran morgen, spätestens am Freitag Geschichte.


Das Kuwait befreit wurde, war also so schlecht? 
Südkorea? 
Wenn man schon krampfhaft alles schlechtreden muss, dann sollte man trotzdem auch die positiven Beispiele nicht vergessen. 



> Wenn Amerika dasselbe tut is es aber "Gut", es ist zwingend, eine nötige Maßnahme. Was bitte soll das? Sowas wie Demokratie wird sich dort niemals verankern können, niemals.


Und warum nicht? 
Dasselbe hat man von Kontinentaleuropa auch behauptet. Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da war die Monarchie noch das non plus ultra in Europa, trotzdem haben wir jetzt nahezu überall Demokratie, und deswegen geht es uns nicht schlechter. 



> Wie anders die Menschen sind sieht man doch sehr gut an der aktuellen Entwicklung der Türkei. Bis vor 15 Jahren war die Türkei ein sehr modernes, fortschrittliches und allen voran ein demokratisches Land, guck dir die Türkei heute an. Demokratie? Keine Spur mehr davon zu sehen. Es gibt nur noch den einen Herrscher der das Land wieder zurück ins Mittelalter schießt. Die Menschen die diesen Kerl unterstützen wissen das er dreckige Geschäfte macht, aber meinst du das interessiert sie? Keinesfalls - im Gegenteil. Sie gönnen es ihm, kannst du dir vorstellen was in den Köpfen dieser Menschen vorgeht? Ich kanns nicht.


Klar, wo es Fortschritt gibt, gibt es auch Rückschritt. 
Ist in Ungarn auch so, zwar nicht so extrem wie in der Türkei, aber dennoch. Dass man durch geschürte Ängste + kontrollierte Medien in die Köpfe der Menschen kommt, ist leider nichts neues.



> Und genau aus diesem Grund brauchen diese Menschen gegenpolige autoritäre Führer, Führer die sehr hart durchgreifen wenn der hängengebliebene Teil der Bevölkerung aufständig wird. Und wenn es sein muss führt er Krieg gegen sie. So und nicht anders funktioniert das dort. Und genau so einer ist Assad, was meinst du warum Erdogan Assad hasst? Weil Assad gegen die Leute kämpft deren Gedankengut Erdogan teilt. Es gibt unzählige Fotos von IS-Mitgliedern und Erdogan, Videos in denen sie sich bei ihm für seine aktive Hilfe bedanken. Meinst du Erdogan agiert jetzt militärisch weil er will? Bestimmt nicht, aber er muss weils sonst zu offensichtlich wird.


Natürlich ist Asad Erdogan ein Dorn im Auge, das ist er aber nicht seit dem IS. 
Ich hab selbst geschrieben, dass die Türkei sehr sehr großen Anteil am IS hat. Ausbildung, Waffen, medizinische Versorgung, alles hat man ihnen geboten. Nun kommen die Flüchtlinge in die Türkei und plötzlich merkt auch Erdogan, "hoppla, der IS lässt sich weder lenken noch kontrollieren und könnte zu einem ernsthaften Problem werden". Klassischer Fall von "die Geister die man rief...". Und es war ja auch absolut nichts Neues, dass solche Aktionen nach hinten losgehen können. 



> Du musst dir doch nur mal allein hier in Deutschland einige Ausländer angucken. Die leben seit ihrer Geburt in Deutschland und sind trotzdem nicht in der Lage sich an gewisse Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und benehmen sich wie die letzten Affen hier. Gegen die müsste man normalerweise genauso hart durchgreifen. Wenn der nicht kapiert dass in Deutschland einiges anders läuft als in seiner Heimat dann gehört der abgeschoben, ganz einfach.


Das ist eine andere Diskussion. Und deiner Meinung bin ich nicht unbedingt.



> So hart das klingen mag aber da Unten brauchts so einen riesen Knall (untereinander) wie damals beim zweiten Weltkrieg. Da müssen noch sehr viele Menschen sterben bis sie vielleicht irgendwann kapieren dass ihre Einstellung vielleicht "etwas" falsch ist, wobei ich das irgendwo auch sehr stark bezweifel das die das jemals verstehen werden.


Wie schon x-mal gesagt: Wir in Europa haben 2 Weltkriege gebraucht, damit man 70 Jahre Frieden hat. Ja, bei uns kam der Krieg von Innen heraus, trotzdem wurde er großteils von "außen", eben durch die USA, beendet. 



> Nein, hat er definitiv nicht. Wie intensiv hast du dich mit dem Thema beschäftigt dass du das einfach so behaupten kannst?


Doch, hat er. Wird das Christentum kritisiert, fällt in einem Atemzug das Wort Kreuzzüge.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2014)

Ohne die USA hätte es nur einen Weltkrieg gebraucht. Ohne ihr eingreifen hätten wir uns irgendwann auf einen ausgeglichenen Frieden mit den anderen einigen müssen außerdem wäre die Monarchie geblieben und auch wenn man die Demokratie bevorzugt wäre das besser gewesen als Hitler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Putinversteher
> 
> Das IS aus meiner Sicht alles relativ offtopic. Es geht hier um den IS und wie der Westen sich gegenüber dem IS verhalten sollte. Und da hat der Westen sehr begrenzte Handlungsfähigkeiten, die ich schon benannt habe. Sie begrenzen sich im wesentlichen auf die Frage: Gegen den IS kämpfen oder nicht kämpfen? Leider haben sich ein gewisser Putinversteher und Jamie bisher geweigert, darauf eine konkrete Antwort zu geben.
> 
> Wie gesagt, eure bzw deine Kritik in Ehren, aber die hilft den Millionen Menschen dort unten Null. Vielleicht muss ich daran erinnern, dass auch Nichtstun die falsche Entscheidung sein kann, wenn das Nichtstun auf unterlassene Hilfeleistung hinausläuft und letztlich den Tot Millionen Unschuldiger zur Folge haben kann.



War Hussein ein Diktator? Eindeutig.

Aber war er anders als Kuwait, Saudi-Arabien oder Katar? Nein.

Warum also hat man in völkerrechtswidrig angegriffen? Fakt ist, wenn wir über die IS diskutieren, kommen wir um den Fakt nicht rum, dass es die Schuld der USA und GB ist, dass die IS in das Machtvakuum stößt, dass nach Husseins Entmachtung entstanden ist. Nach der Logik der Terrorbekämpfung müsste man eigentlich eher Kuwait, Saudi-Arabien oder Katar angreifen, denn die finanzieren den Terror.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne die USA hätte es nur einen Weltkrieg gebraucht. Ohne ihr eingreifen hätten wir uns irgendwann auf einen ausgeglichenen Frieden mit den anderen einigen müssen außerdem wäre die Monarchie geblieben und auch wenn man die Demokratie bevorzugt wäre das besser gewesen als Hitler.


 
So einen "ausgeglichenen" Frieden wie den Frieden von Brest-Litowsk?

Und wenn man jemanden die Schuld geben möchte, dann doch bitte der treibenden Kraft hinter dem Diktat von Versailles, nämlich Frankreich.

Aber mal eine Frage, was hat das mit der IS zu tun?


----------



## aloha84 (6. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Aber war er anders als Kuwait, Saudi-Arabien oder Katar?* Nein.


 
Mhhh haben die auch die Kurden mit chemischen Waffen beschossen? Ich glaub nicht....


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2014)

Brest Litowsk war ein Frieden der nur so war, weil Russland kapitulieren musste und Deutschland noch Kraft hatte. 

Frankreich gebe ich nicht die Schuld, weil auch Deutschland so unvernünftig gewesen wäre. Europa hätte den Frieden allein machen müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mhhh haben die auch die Kurden mit chemischen Waffen beschossen? Ich glaub nicht....



Und wo ist jetzt der Zusammenhang von diesem Angriff 1988 und dem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg 2003?

Weswegen sind die USA nochmal 2003 nochmal einmarschiert?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Als Hauptgründe für den Irakkrieg führte der US-Außenminister Colin Powell vor dem UN-Sicherheitsrat an, dass Saddam Hussein über Massenvernichtungswaffen verfüge und dass er in die Anschläge vom 11. September verwickelt gewesen sei.



Klingt ja doch im ersten Moment edel oder ?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile haben sich beide Behauptungen als falsch erwiesen und George W. Bush hat dies auch öffentlich zugegeben.



Ergo, es bleibt dabei, die IS füllt nur das Machtvakuum, dass durch die Entmachtung Husseins entstanden ist. Diesen Schuh muss sich die USA anziehen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Brest Litowsk war ein Frieden der nur so war, weil Russland kapitulieren musste und Deutschland noch Kraft hatte.



Und das Diktat von Versailles war nur so, weil Deutschland kapitulieren musste und die Allierten noch Kraft hatten. Wo ist das bitte der Unterschied?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Frankreich gebe ich nicht die Schuld, weil auch Deutschland so unvernünftig gewesen wäre. Europa hätte den Frieden allein machen müssen.


 
Frankreich war die treibende Kraft hinter dem Diktat von Versailles, was von Hitler genutzt wurde um gegen die Weinmarer Republik Stimmung zu machen.

Trotzdem bleiben meine zwei Fragen: 

Warum hätte es ohne die USA nur einen Weltkrieg gegeben?
Was hat das mit der IS zu tun?


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2014)

> Das Kuwait befreit wurde, war also so schlecht?
> Südkorea?
> Wenn man schon krampfhaft alles schlechtreden muss, dann sollte man trotzdem auch die positiven Beispiele nicht vergessen.



Vietnam? Chile? Kambodscha? Brasilien? Japan? Kuba? Bolivien? Griechenland? Iran? Afghanistan? Irak? Syrien? Usw.? Etc.? Pp.? Überall hatten/ haben die USA ihre Finger im Spiel und überall haben sie massakriert und getötet um ihre eigenen Interessen umsetzen zu können. Wichtige Politiker die strikt dagegen und für Frieden waren, wurden auf mysteriöse Art und Weise von irgendwelchen Verrückten erschossen..

Und da gibts tatsächlich noch Leute die daran glauben das Amerika im Interesse des Friedens handelt..

Das mag aktuell im Kampf gegen den IS anders aussehen, aber wenn man genauer hinsieht tun sie nichts anderes als für weitere Destabilisierungen zu sorgen. Wieso zur Hölle wird die FSA von Amerika unterstützt? Leute die Hand ind Hand mit den IS-Kämpfern gehen! Wieso unterstützen sie nicht Assads Regime um wirklich effektiv gegen die ISIS vorgehen zu können?

Alles Dinge die überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben und auf lange Sicht hin sicherlich keinen Frieden bringen werden, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

Es gab übrigens mal eine Aufstrebende Demokratie im Iran, die erste Entwicklung in diese Richtung die wirklich vom Volk aus kam, die Entwicklung war damals so Kraftvoll das sie das Potential hatte die anderen Länder mitzureissen und damit ein Beispiel für Demokratie in dieser Gegend zu sein. Einer der Demokratischen entwicklungen war, das die Anglo-Iranian Oil Company (AIOC) verstaatlicht werden sollte und damit den Amerikanern kontrolle über die Ölquellen zugunsten des Volkes entzogen worden wäre. 
Zu diesen Entwicklungen kam es aber nichtmehr, die Amerikaner opferten 1953 ohne Nachzudenken (kurzsichtigkeit, Gier) die Demokratischen Entwicklungen die es bis dahin gab und Putschten den Iranischen Premierminister Mohammad Mossadegh aus dem Amt und unterstützten damit fanatisch Religöse Entwicklungen von der die ISIS auch nur ein weiteres symptom ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es gab übrigens mal eine Aufstrebende Demokratie im Iran, die erste Entwicklung in diese Richtung die wirklich vom Volk aus kam, die Entwicklung war damals so Kraftvoll das sie das Potential hatte die anderen Länder mitzureissen und damit ein Beispiel für Demokratie in dieser Gegend zu sein. Einer der Demokratischen entwicklungen war, das die Anglo-Iranian Oil Company (AIOC) verstaatlicht werden sollte und damit den Amerikanern kontrolle über die Ölquellen zugunsten des Volkes entzogen worden wäre.


 
Es ging um die britische Kontrolle des Öls und nicht um amerikanische Kontrolle. Bleib bitte bei den Fakten.
Die Amerikaner hatten schon ihre Verträge mit den Saudis gemacht und den Saudis 50% des Gewinns versprochen.
Durch die Verstaatlichung verloren die Briten aber alles. Natürlich waren die dann sauer. Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
Die Iraner hätten einen neuen Vertrag mit den Briten über Gewinnbeteiligung aushandeln sollen. Das wäre wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen als die Brechstange.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei den Amis finde ich es immernoch makaber, dass sie in Vietnam Zivilisten als Abschüsse mitgezählt haben. Wer Full Metall Jacket gesehen hat, weiß was ich meine. Machen die das eigentlich immernoch?


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2014)

Da haben wir unsere Zusicherungen ja mal wieder eingehalten! (Achtung: Ironie!) Sieht so aus, als würde Kobane nun endgültig fallen, die zugesagte Unterstützung fiel spät und spärlich aus. Das dürfte das Bild des Westens als unzuverlässiger Partner weiter ausbauen. Die Angriffe hätten beginnen sollen, als die Terroristen noch weit außerhalb der Stadt standen (10 km), stattdessen wartet man ab, bis sie fast überannt wird. 10 km vorher hätte man diese Bastarde durchaus noch mit ein paar 1000 Pfund JDAMs bekämpfen können. Ich sehe es noch kommen, dass die erst bei uns an die Tür klopfen müssen, bevor eine effektive Bekämpfung erfolgt - wenn es dann nicht schon viel zu spät ist!


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, der Einsatz des Westens lässt zu wünschen übrig. Das ist wirklich unerhört. Ich hoffe, dafür rollen Köpfe (im übertragenen Sinne - muss man im Falle IS vielleicht dazu sagen  )


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen als die Brechstange.


 Hat man im Nachhinein auch noch gemacht. Aber soetwas wie die Weiße Revolution lässt man halt gerne unter den Tisch fallen, da es nicht in das eigene Weltbild passt und das gerade die "Islamische Revolution" das Paradebeispiel dafür ist, wie es mit einem Land in allen Punkten bergab geht, wenn der Westen aufgrund aussenpolitisch imkompetenter (Minister-)Präsidenten nicht eingreift.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Vietnam? Chile? Kambodscha? Brasilien? Japan? Kuba? Bolivien? Griechenland? Iran? Afghanistan? Irak? Syrien? Usw.? Etc.? Pp.?


Nur das es sich bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit davon um reine Stellvertreterkriege mit der UdSSR, Jugoslawien, etc. handelte. Das ganze wird gerne und oft verschwiegen, weil diese Staaten mit denen man sich dort einen Stellvertreterkrieg geleistet hat, entweder nicht mehr existieren/untergangen sind und/oder weil es nicht in die Truther/VTler-Diktion passen will, da bei dieser Zielgruppe das plumpe bashing der USA eben besser ankommt.
Achja: Noch interessanter als eine plumpe Aufzählung irgendwelcher Staaten, in denen die USA mal nach dem rechten geschaut haben, vereinzelt auch aus fragwürdigem Anlass und fragwürdiger Durchführung, wäre wie die geo- und machtpolitische Landkarte heute aussehen würde, wenn sie es nicht getan hätten und ob einige Leute hier dann auch noch so fleißig USA-Bashing betreiben würden oder froh wären, die USA hätten eingegriffen. 



> Wichtige Politiker die strikt dagegen und für Frieden waren, wurden auf mysteriöse Art und Weise von irgendwelchen Verrückten erschossen..


Und hinter allem steckt natürlich die (neoliberale) Weltverschwörung der USA...  



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wird das Christentum kritisiert, fällt in einem Atemzug das Wort Kreuzzüge.


 Was auch richtig so ist. Denn genauso wie das rach- und herrschsüchtigen religiöse Lügenmärchen Namens Christentum jahrhundertelang Tod und Verderben über Europa und die Welt gebracht hat , leidet der gesamte Nahe und Mittlere Osten bis  heute unter dem rach- und herrschsüchtigen religiösen Lügenmärchen  Namens Islam, welches auch weiterhin Millionen von Todesopfern fordert und gefordert hat .
Und da es an der Stelle passt: Why fight religion - Christopher Hitchens - YouTube
Sleepwalking Toward Armageddon : Sam Harris
Richard Dawkins Foundation - Jerry Coyne - Was ist eine „wahre“ Religion?


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie man nicht erkennen kann das wir durch unsere Interventionen erst den Boden für Radikalen Islam legen ist mir schleierhaft. Nochmal, wir zerbomben die Infrastruktur (die zugegebenermaßen nicht mit unserer vergleichbar ist) eines Landes, führen Krieg (mit allen Konsequenzen) und wundern uns dann das die Menschen ihr Glück in radikaler Religiösität suchen ? Die Menschen haben da ja nichts anderes mehr als die Religion, den Rest haben wir zerstört. Wir schaffen uns dadurch immer radikalere Versionen. Heute ist es halt ISIS, davor Al Nusra morgen wirds jemand anderes sein und allen haben wir Waffen in die Hand gedrückt das sie unsere Interessen vertreten. 

Das geilste ist auch wie ihr euch immer eure komplette Emphatie durch eure "Informationen" ausblenden lasst, als würden diese Fanatiker so auf die Welt kommen, als wären sie Genetisch andere Menschen wie wir - wir Menschen egal woher ticken alle gleich - gib uns die möglichkeit etwas positives, kreatives zu schaffen und wir werden dahin unser Interesse lenken, statt in Tod und Zerstörung in Form von irgendwelchen Religiösen Milizen - und wir selber sind das beste Beispiel dafür - warum hat bei uns Religion lange nicht so einen Stellenwert wie in Islamischen Ländern ? Weil wir Wohlstand haben und diesen als erstrebenswert erleben. Menschen die sich richtung Wohlstand auf den Weg machen, können herzlich wenig mit Terrorismus anfangen - dafür muss man kein Raketenwissenschaftler sein um das zu verstehen.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> 10 km vorher hätte man diese Bastarde durchaus noch mit ein paar 1000 Pfund JDAMs bekämpfen können.



Spiel mal weniger Battlefield, in der Realität schauen Dinge anders aus, du Militärstratege.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele kein Battlefield. Worauf ich hinaus wollte, war Folgendes: 10 km außerhalb der Stadt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit die Falschen zu treffen deutlich geringer als in der Stadt. Auf offenem Gelände kann stärkere Muntion als in bewohntem Gebiet eingesetzt werden. Und JDAMs wurden bereits in Afghanistan und im Irak gegen Stellungen von Terroristen eingesetzt. Das sind halt gelenkte Bomben, sollen die mit Papierkugeln werfen oder was?

Was soll man denn deiner Meinung nach tun? Abwarten, bis sie vor unserer Haustür stehen? Wenn es nach mir ginge, würden diese Bastarde mit ganz anderen Mitteln bombardiert werden. Dann wären die auch sicherlich nicht mehr bis Kobane gekommen. Die zeigen keine Gnade, warum sollten wir dann groß Rücksicht nehmen? Das Problem ist nicht, dass es technisch nicht möglich wäre, sondern die Leute wollen einfach nicht dass dieser Konflikt ein Ende findet. Es wird immer so viel von den westlichen Werten gesprochen, wenn es aber mal um deren Verteidigung geht, herrscht nur Schweigen und keiner fühlt sich verantwortlich.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2014)

> Achja: Noch interessanter als eine plumpe Aufzählung irgendwelcher Staaten, in denen die USA mal nach dem rechten geschaut haben..



Haha!!! Millionen von Menschen die gestorben sind, also das ist ein klasse Beispiel wie man nach dem Rechten schauen sollte? Komm schon Dude, das kannst du nicht ernst meinen.. Unglaublich. Hauptsache wieder die Verschwörungstheoriekeule geschwungen, wa?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wie man nicht erkennen kann das wir durch unsere Interventionen erst den Boden für Radikalen Islam legen ist mir schleierhaft. Nochmal, wir zerbomben die Infrastruktur (die zugegebenermaßen nicht mit unserer vergleichbar ist) eines Landes, führen Krieg (mit allen Konsequenzen) und wundern uns dann das die Menschen ihr Glück in radikaler Religiösität suchen ? Die Menschen haben da ja nichts anderes mehr als die Religion, den Rest haben wir zerstört. Wir schaffen uns dadurch immer radikalere Versionen. Heute ist es halt ISIS, davor Al Nusra morgen wirds jemand anderes sein und allen haben wir Waffen in die Hand gedrückt das sie unsere Interessen vertreten.
> 
> Das geilste ist auch wie ihr euch immer eure komplette Emphatie durch eure "Informationen" ausblenden lasst, als würden diese Fanatiker so auf die Welt kommen, als wären sie Genetisch andere Menschen wie wir - wir Menschen egal woher ticken alle gleich - gib uns die möglichkeit etwas positives, kreatives zu schaffen und wir werden dahin unser Interesse lenken, statt in Tod und Zerstörung in Form von irgendwelchen Religiösen Milizen - und wir selber sind das beste Beispiel dafür - warum hat bei uns Religion lange nicht so einen Stellenwert wie in Islamischen Ländern ? Weil wir Wohlstand haben und diesen als erstrebenswert erleben. Menschen die sich richtung Wohlstand auf den Weg machen, können herzlich wenig mit Terrorismus anfangen - dafür muss man kein Raketenwissenschaftler sein um das zu verstehen.


 
Hast du Quellen für deine Aussagen? 

Lass bleiben.. Leute die Amerikas Massaker als "nach dem Rechten schauen" bezeichnen verstehen von dem was du schreibst nicht sehr viel. Amerika ist halt gut und der Rest böse


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Millionen von Menschen sind doch nichts, wenn sie für die richtige Sachen (sprich die Interssen der USA) sterben  

So läuft die Welt. Und jeder der damit ein Problem hat, wenn Menchen für scheinheilige Gründe sterben, ist dann halt ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.

Das die IS erst durch den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg der USA gegen den Irak, die Finanzierung durch Saudi-Arabien und Katar, sowie die Unterstüzung der Rebellen gegen Assad, an die Macht kam, interessiert halt niemanden.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die IS erst durch den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg der USA gegen den Irak, die Finanzierung durch Saudi-Arabien und Katar, sowie die Unterstüzung der Rebellen gegen Assad, an die Macht kam, interessiert halt niemanden.


 Ja, das ist wohl ein selbst geschaffenes Problem, frei nach dem Motto: "Die Geister, die ich rief, ...". Von allein wird sich das Problem allerdings auch nicht lösen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> warum hat bei uns Religion lange nicht so einen Stellenwert wie in Islamischen Ländern ?


Hierzulande hat die christliche Religion im Laufe der Geschichte - zu  Recht - soviel auf den Wanst bekommen, dass sie heute wie die frommen  Lämmchen rumschlawänzeln und nichts und niemanden etwas antun möchten. 
Wenn daher heute die Vertreter der katholischen oder evangelischen    Kirche angeschlichen kommen und so tun, als ob sie der Ursprung der    Religions- und Glaubensfreiheit sind, dann ist das nichts weiter als  rotzfrecher und purer   Geschichtsrevisionismus. Denn im Laufe der Geschichte  wurde (nicht nur) diese Freiheit immer gegen den massiven Widerstand    der Kirche(n) erkämpft. Das sie hierzulande heute die Füße relativ    ruhig halten, liegt, neben dem weiter oben genannten, auch an den  Argwohn der Ihnen von großen Teilen   der Bevölkerung entgegenschlägt.  Wenn sie könnten wie sie wollten,   ginge es hierzulande noch so zu wie  "früher" bzw. wie in den Ländern, in denen die Kirche kaum oder gar  nichts von ihrer Macht eingebüßt hat. Bestes Beispiel dafür   ist  Afrika. Dort bläst der Priester schonmal munter zur   Jagd auf  Homosexuelle. 
Achja: Die letzten großen "Highlights" des Christentums, nicht nur in  Europa, war der Schulterschluss mit faschistischen und   nationalsozialistischen Regimen in Europa oder mit  Militärdiktaturen  rund um dem Globus. Nicht zu vergessen so Graupen wie Evangelikale und die Pius-Bruderschaft oder, Beispiel Russland, der Schulterschluss mit Nationalbolschewisten.

Und ja: Religionen  nichts weiter als überkommene Märchen, welche den Menschen  auf das Niveau eines Höllenmenschen zurückwerfen (wollen) und die Hauptursache für Gewalt und Krieg in der Welt. Diese niedergeschriebenen  Hirngespinste und Wahnvorstellungen alter, längst verstorbener Männer  haben es nicht verdient das man ihnen irgendeine Form des Respekts  entgegenbringt, sondern das man Ihnen den Mittelfinger und die Rücklichter des Fortschritts zeigt - letzteres bei Bedarf auch gerne mittels des geöffneten Bombenschachts einer B52.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Du hast da im großen und ganzen Recht, aber warum praktzieren wir denn mit den rückständigsten Ländern dieser Welt, wie Saudi-Arabien und Katar z.b.?

Dort sitzt die Wurzel des Übels. Diese Länder müssten in den geöffnten Bombenschacht einer B52 gucken. Sonst bekämpfen wir bei der IS wieder mal nur Symptome, aber nicht die Ursache.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Oktober 2014)

Saudi Arabien usw. jetzt militärisch zu attackieren wäre genauso Schwachsinn, natürlich sind diese Staaten teilweise noch schlimmer als die Staaten die wir bisher attackiert haben. Aber das würde auch nur für neue Machtvakuuen sorgen die dann von neuen extremisten gefüllt werden. Die Lösung müssen die Bürger dieser Länder selber finden, hocken auf der größten Geldquelle, damit ließe sich ne Menge positives anstellen - aber wie gesagt müssen die Bürger dort selber drauf kommen und ihren Teil vom Kuchen fordern.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> die Hauptursache für Gewalt und Krieg in der Welt.


Oh ja immer die Religionen... 
Hitler, Stalin und Mao zusammen etwa 200 Mio. Opfer waren alle 3 totale Religiöse Fanatiker. 
Die Weltkriege auch total religiös, Napoléon auch ja das war alles die Religion... 

Frage: Wie abgrundtief dämlich muss man sein um alle Schuld bei allen Religionen zu suchen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast da im großen und ganzen Recht, aber warum praktzieren wir denn mit den rückständigsten Ländern dieser Welt, wie Saudi-Arabien und Katar z.b.?


 
Weil der Westen diese Länder braucht.
Und so ist das eben im Kapitalismus. Solange du einen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil hast lässt du alles wie es ist.
Hast du keinen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil kümmert dich das nicht was in den Ländern passiert.
Hast du wirtschaftliche Nachteile schickst du deine Luftwaffe hin. So läuft das seit Jahrzehnten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh ja immer die Religionen...
> Hitler, Stalin und Mao zusammen etwa 200 Mio. Opfer waren alle 3 totale Religiöse Fanatiker.
> Die Weltkriege auch total religiös, Napoléon auch ja das war alles die Religion...
> 
> Frage: Wie abgrundtief dämlich muss man sein um alle Schuld bei allen Religionen zu suchen?



Wie viele Völker auf der Welt haben die Europäer noch mal ausgelöscht als sie im Namen der Kirche missionierten?


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh ja immer die Religionen...
> Hitler, Stalin und Mao zusammen etwa 200 Mio. Opfer waren alle 3 totale Religiöse Fanatiker.
> Die Weltkriege auch total religiös, Napoléon auch ja das war alles die Religion...
> 
> Frage: Wie abgrundtief dämlich muss man sein um alle Schuld bei allen Religionen zu suchen?


 
Der Islam kommt bisher auf 270 Millionen Tote.

Und jetzt ?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin wahrhaft kein Freund des Islam, aber das kann nicht stimmen. 
Außerdem meine Zahl kam in einem Zeitraum von nur etwa 50 Jahren zusammen. Dieses Religion Bashing ist einfach ekelhaft. 

Das einzige Problem sind Menschen die denken das Ziel rechtfertigt jedes Mittel.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2014)

Religion gibt es seit 2000 Jahren.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele Menschen aufgrund der Religion ums Leben gekommen sind.
Ich glaube auch nicht dass es da gesicherte Zahlen gibt oder je geben wird.
Mich stören halt die Leute die im Namen irgendeiner Religion töten. Das sind nichts anderes als feige Mörder denen man in die Schranken weisen muss.
Und dabei ist es mir egal wo auf der Welt sie töten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2014)

Dem Thread ist das "wo auf der Welt" übrigens nicht egal.
Könnte man sich wieder mit den heutigen Akteueren und Aktionen in Syrien und Irak beschäftigen?




bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich spiele kein Battlefield. Worauf ich hinaus wollte, war Folgendes: 10 km außerhalb der Stadt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit die Falschen zu treffen deutlich geringer als in der Stadt. Auf offenem Gelände kann stärkere Muntion als in bewohntem Gebiet eingesetzt werden. Und JDAMs wurden bereits in Afghanistan und im Irak gegen Stellungen von Terroristen eingesetzt. Das sind halt gelenkte Bomben, sollen die mit Papierkugeln werfen oder was?
> 
> Was soll man denn deiner Meinung nach tun? Abwarten, bis sie vor unserer Haustür stehen?



Ja, wenn man "andere Leute unterstützen" oder "schützen" will, dann muss man wohl abwarten, bis der Angreifer vor deren Haustür steht und angreift. Nur zu vermuten, dass der andere Angreifen wird, reicht da nicht.
Auf freiem (und fremden) Felde kann man nur einen Angriffskrieg starten.




jamie schrieb:


> Dabei hat sich immer erst im Nachhinein herausgestellt, dass an dem Kriegsgründen nichts dran war. Vorher galt das als offensichtlich. Ich sage wieder nur Massenvernichtungswaffen und Brutkastenlüge. Wenn du die vorher angezweifelt hast, wurdest du umgehend als Verschwörungstheoretiker diffamiert, so wie du es auch jetzt gerne mit Leuten machst, aber das habe ich ja schon mehrfach erwähnt.



? Wenn jemand eine Aussage von einer Quelle anzweifelt, hat das mit Verschwörung nichts zu tun. Dafür brauchts mehrere, die sich verschworen haben sollen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2014)

> Mich stören halt die Leute die im Namen irgendeiner Religion töten. Das sind nichts anderes als feige Mörder denen man in die Schranken weisen muss.


Religion kannst du auch durch Geld, Eigentum, Ideologie ersetzen.
Wir können die Religionen abschaffen, es bringt nichts.


----------



## sfc (8. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Religion kannst du auch durch Geld, Eigentum, Ideologie ersetzen.
> Wir können die Religionen abschaffen, es bringt nichts.


 
Da gewisse Religionen zur Einführung und Festigung von Diktaturen mit "göttlichen" Gesetzen neigen, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Es hat bisher beispielsweise noch nie einen Krieg zwischen Demokratien gegeben. Egal wie viel Geld oder Eigentum auf dem Spiel stehen. Sollte auf Religion Zivilisation und Demokratie folgen, wäre das mit Sicherheit friedensstiftend. Irgendwas in Richtung Nationalsozialismus oder Stalinismus als Religionsersatz hingegen nicht. Eintreten würde sicher beides. Manche Staaten würden in Richtung Demokratie schwenken, andere betreiben das Spiel erst mal mit weltlichen Führern nach Art des böhmischen Gefreiten weiter. 

Im Wesentlichen genügte es schon, wenn man auf hohem technischen und wirtschaftlichen Niveau aufeinander angewiesen wäre. Selbst wenn China keine Atommacht wäre, würde da heute ja auch niemand mehr wegen irgendwelcher Rohstoffe einfallen. Umgekehrt käme kein Chinese auf die Idee, sich einen größeren Teil vom Wohlstandskuchen mit Waffengewalt zu erkämpfen, indem man bsp Russland oder Japan überrennt. Dafür sind die westliche, russische, japanische und chinesische Wirtschaft viel zu eng miteinander verflochten. 

Theoretisch wäre so etwas auch mit der islamischen Welt jenseits von endlichen Rohstoffen möglich. Dafür müsste sich aber auch wirtschaftlich mal was tun. Geld wäre genug da, doch dafür werden Leopard-2-Panzer und US-Kampfjets gekauft. Die islamische Welt hat seit fast 1.000 Jahren keine Erfindung mehr hervorgebracht, die der Menschheit irgendwie nützlich wäre - und offenbar besteht daran auch gar kein Interesse, solange es nicht im Koran steht. Es ist zwar lobenswert, dass man seit einiger Zeit Frauen in naturwissenschaftlichen Studiengängen ausbildet. Das bringt aber wenig, wenn man ihnen anschließend das Wirken wegen religiöser Dogmen verbietet oder in die Forschung eingreift, weil sie "unislamisch" ist. Ohne Religion gäbe es da viel Pozenzial. Hochkulturen gab es da früher jedenfalls genug. http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...en-atomphysiker-pervez-hoodbhoy-a-879319.html


----------



## 45thFuchs (8. Oktober 2014)

OK wir schaffen den Islam ab ,ich glaube an Porsche weil ich besser bin?...
Kriege werden wie die DSM5 immer 1000 Ursachen haben,lassen sich aber zur Diagnose Sch..e im Hirn zusammenfassen.
Religion ist eine Form der Überzeugung zum (Besseren),diese ist menschlich und nicht Abschaffbar tief in unseren Seelen verankert.
Man kann nur helfen die Fehler zu vermeiden,Zensur hatten wir ja schon mal.
Gewissen hat man oder nicht,kennen manche halt nicht weil kann man nicht Kaufen.
Grüsse aus Kerkrade


----------



## sfc (8. Oktober 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Religion ist eine Form der Überzeugung zum (Besseren),diese ist menschlich und nicht Abschaffbar tief in unseren Seelen verankert.
> :


 
Das menschliche Bedürfnis nach Spiritualität oder generell danach, sich etwas Höherem zuzuwenden, zu unterwerfen oder danach zu streben, kann man sicherlicht nicht abschaffen. Selbst durch staatliche Umerziehung, die man im Prinzip eh ablehnen sollte, erscheint mir das schwierig. Änderlich sind aber Inhalte. Es glaubt doch niemand an Allah, Jehowa, Thor, den Klimagott oder Gandalf, weil er in einer himmlischen Vision dazu angehalten wurde. Das ist alles nur anerzogen und das wiederum hängt davon ab, wo jemand geboren wurde. Die Inhalte sind veränderlich und müssen noch lange nicht religiöser Natur sein. 

Und ob dies immer eine Überzeugung zum Besseren ist? Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Für einen selbst vielleicht. Und auch da kommt es wohl noch darauf an, wie gut jemand die Lage überhaupt einschätzen kann


----------



## 45thFuchs (8. Oktober 2014)

Leistungswerte für Alleh!!! 
Ich geb dir ja Recht, man sollte über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.
Da kommt wieder das Problem das jedes Kind der Überzeugung aber auch einen Namen braucht.
So entstanden alle Götter/Religionen und selbst unsere Kinder.
Die Zukunft sollte Lernen das Besser weniger Tote fördert.
In Europa ist die Stirb langsam Bewegung ja schon mal schmerzhafter als Kopf ab und motiviert das nächste mal weniger zu Leiden und Leben zu lassen  in Bestrafung sind die immer noch King 
Wer braucht schon Krieg... Ich bin Verheiratet in das Krisengebiet gehören keine Waffen,ausser in der küche (sie die Messer am Arbeitstisch,ich die Flasche im Kühlschrank)
So etwas vermeidet wirklich krieg,weil der Führer ist Elisa (die Tochter)


----------



## Beam39 (8. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Islam kommt bisher auf 270 Millionen Tote.
> 
> Und jetzt ?



Und das hast du gezählt oder was?  Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen aber so wie du in diversen Threads gegen den Islam hetzt ist stellenweise echt nicht mehr feierlich, reiß dich mal ein wenig zusammen.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man "andere Leute unterstützen" oder "schützen" will, dann muss man wohl abwarten, bis der Angreifer vor deren Haustür steht und angreift. Nur zu vermuten, dass der andere Angreifen wird, reicht da nicht.
> Auf freiem (und fremden) Felde kann man nur einen Angriffskrieg starten.


Wenn der Feind bereits 10 km vor der Stadt steht, würde ich nicht von einem Angriffskrieg sprechen. Zumal ja bekannt ist, wie die IS-Kämpfer Städte einnehmen und Kobane ein erklärtes Ziel war/ist. Da verstehe ich es wirklich nicht, warum man mit einem Eingreifen bis zur allerletzten Sekunde wartet - mit dem Ergebnis, dass es dann schon zu spät ist. Besonders unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass vorher von diversen westlichen Regierungen eine Unterstützung zugesagt wurde und die kurdischen Kräfte mehrfach (vergebens) um Hilfe gebeten haben. Und jetzt argumentiert die amerikanische Regierung, dass Kobane ja eh nicht so wichtig sei und man das "große Ganze" betrachten muss. Das ist nicht gerade förderlich für das Vertrauen in den Westen, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und das hast du gezählt oder was?  Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen aber so wie du in diversen Threads gegen den Islam hetzt ist stellenweise echt nicht mehr feierlich, reiß dich mal ein wenig zusammen.


 
Political Islam // Articles // Tears of Jihad

Warum ist es eigentlich immer gleich Hetze, wenn man Fakten benennt? Ich finde es nicht "feierlich" wenn man ständig per Totschlagargument versucht die Diskussion zu unterbinden.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Oktober 2014)

Jap, da muss ich zustimmen. 

Die IS führt ja praktisch einen Angriffs-Krieg. 
Halt mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied dass sie anfänglich kein richtiges Territorium hatten.


----------



## Savant2k14 (8. Oktober 2014)

Für alle, die das Thema interessiert und die halbwegs gut Englisch verstehen, ist der folgende Video-Beitrag möglicherweise interessant:

The Islamic State (Full Length) - YouTube

Ich habe leider wenig Hintergrundwissen dazu, was genau dort abläuft. Allerdings machen mir die Entwicklungen Angst. Und eines macht mir besonders Angst: Die Art und Weise, wie Kinder in diesen Glaubenskrieg mit einbezogen und darauf eingeschworen werden. Egal welchen Hintergrund man hat, egal wo man aufgewachsen ist, egal wie gläubig man vorgibt zu sein. Nichts davon rechtfertigt (meiner Meinung nach), einem Kind unter 10 Jahren einzutrichtern, dass es ein stolzer Selbstmordattentäter werden soll. Welcher Vater bringt so etwas fertig und kann sich selbst und Anderen noch in die Augen sehen? Für mich unbegreiflich.


----------



## sfc (8. Oktober 2014)

Das Warten ist mMn nichts weiter als ein Kotau vor dem "gemäßigten" Islamisten Erdogan, den unsere Politik aus unerklärlichen Gründen bis heute nicht müde wird zu hofieren. Ihm käme die Vernichtung der Kurden ganz gelegen. Wenn er die Kurden los ist, kann er immer noch einmaschieren und IS aufhalten, bevor der Mörderverein wirklich anfängt, ihn zu nerven. Am Ende gewinnt er doppelt. Er ist ein paar Kurdenprobleme los und kann sich dennoch als Bezwinger der IS feiern lassen. 

Die Kurden wissen das genau. Nicht ohne Grund gehen sie europweit auf die Straße. Traurig, dass sie dafür sogar hierzulande von Sympatisanten des IS bedroht werden. Gewalt zwischen Kurden und Muslimen in Celle und Hamburg - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## Beam39 (8. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Political Islam // Articles // Tears of Jihad
> 
> Warum ist es eigentlich immer gleich Hetze, wenn man Fakten benennt? Ich finde es nicht "feierlich" wenn man ständig per Totschlagargument versucht die Diskussion zu unterbinden.


 
Klasse Seite, wirklich. Bist wohl auch Fan von PI-News, was? Völlig aus dem Kontext gerissene Zahlen, das Selbe könnte man mit der Geschichte des Christentums machen, und würde auf noch viel extremere Zahlen kommen. Die Kirche hat noch bis vor kurzem abgelehnt dass die Erde in Wirklichkeit nicht Flach sondern rund ist. Bis vor kurzem wurden im Namen der Kirche in Frankreich Frauen verbrannt/ ermordert weil man ihnen schwarze Magie nachsagte. 

Aber ist das wirklich die Argumentationsebene auf der du ein solch komplexes Thema behandeln willst? Falls ja, lass es lieber gleich bleiben.. Nimm mal dein Geburtsdatum und zähle auf wieviele Tote es bis heute durch Islamisten gab, wieviele durch andere.

Auch der IS führt keinen Jihad, wie jeder andere Krieg gehts hier nur um Macht, Einfluss und Geld. Der Islam wird hier als Vorwand benutzt, das ist schon seit je her der größte Schwachpunkt der Menschen, und genau aus diesem Grund kam/ kommt es zu solchen Kriegen. Es geht um eigene Interessen. 

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt hätte es nach dem Ableben der letzten Heiligen im Islam keinen Jihad mehr geben dürfen, außer es hätte sich dabei um einen Verteidigungskrieg gehandelt. Das ist auch der Grund warum man immer von sunnitischen Extremisten hört die einen Jihad führen. Die Schiiten sind deutlich stärker an die letzten Heiligen gebunden und folgen einem anderen Nachfolgen Mohammeds als die Sunniten.

Die Geschichte könnte noch viel komplexer erklärt werden, aber das ist auch genau der Punkt warum viele Müll reden. Weil ihr Wissen einfach zu begrenzt ist um solch ein Thema behandeln zu können. Und genau aus dem Grund nimmst du dir auch irgendwelche Zahlen und sagst "Da, der böse, isso!". Wenn man sich kein Bisschen mit der Geschichte des Islams bzw. Religionen im Allgemeinen auskennt sollte man lieber die Füße still halten und nicht behaupten man wisse wovon man redet.

Wenn ein Religiöser euch versuchen will zu erklären wie seine Religion in Wirklichkeit ist, heißt es er tue dies nur um seine Religion in ein gutes Licht zu rücken. Selbst aber setzt ihr euch nicht ein bisschen mit der Religion dieser Menschen auseinander und werft ihnen ohne Wissen vor die Religionen dieser Welt seien Schuld an all dem Leid und Elend. Aller erste Sahne - wirklich.




> Das Warten ist mMn nichts weiter als ein Kotau vor dem "gemäßigten"  Islamisten Erdogan, den unsere Politik aus unerklärlichen Gründen bis  heute nicht müde wird zu hofieren. Ihm käme die Vernichtung der Kurden  ganz gelegen. Wenn er die Kurden los ist, kann er immer noch  einmaschieren und IS aufhalten, bevor der Mörderverein wirklich anfängt,  ihn zu nerven. Am Ende gewinnt er doppelt. Er ist ein paar  Kurdenprobleme los und kann sich dennoch als Bezwinger der IS feiern  lassen.
> 
> Die Kurden wissen das genau. Nicht ohne Grund gehen sie europweit auf  die Straße. Traurig, dass sie dafür sogar hierzulande von Sympatisanten  des IS bedroht werden. Gewalt zwischen Kurden und Muslimen in Celle und Hamburg - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


Weißt du was das Lustigste daran ist? Ein verdammt großer Teil der Kurden sind Erdogan Anhänger und sie haben ihn zu dem gemacht was er heute ist. Die Regionen die früher kurdische bzw. linke Parteien gewählt haben, haben bei all den letzten Wahlen alle ihn gewählt und nun bekommen sie die Quittung dafür. Karma is schon ne harte *****.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Da gewisse Religionen zur Einführung und Festigung von Diktaturen mit "göttlichen" Gesetzen neigen, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Es hat bisher beispielsweise noch nie einen Krieg zwischen Demokratien gegeben.



Es gab schon zahlreiche Kriege zwischen Staaten und Gruppierungen, die sich selbst als Demokratisch bezeichneten. Natürlich war mindestens einer davon aus heutiger Sicht bzw. aus Sicht des Siegers "keine echte Demokratie", aber mit so einer eingeschränkten Sichtweise bleiben auch verdammt wenige "Demokratien" übrig, die überhaupt einen Krieg führen könnten. Und geschätzt 90% davon sind dann Mitglied im gleichen Verteidigungsbündnis und sind nur wenig älter als selbige. Die Aussage "alle wie wir haben noch nie untereinander gekämpft" ist per Definition richtig, denn man kämpft immer gegen "die anderen", nicht gegen Leute mit identischen Ansichten. Je nachdem, wen man fragt, hat auch noch nie ein "(echter) christlicher" oder ein "wahrhaft muslimscher" Staat einen Krieg geführt, abseits der Selbstverteidigung.



> Im Wesentlichen genügte es schon, wenn man auf hohem technischen und wirtschaftlichen Niveau aufeinander angewiesen wäre. Selbst wenn China keine Atommacht wäre, würde da heute ja auch niemand mehr wegen irgendwelcher Rohstoffe einfallen. Umgekehrt käme kein Chinese auf die Idee, sich einen größeren Teil vom Wohlstandskuchen mit Waffengewalt zu erkämpfen, indem man bsp Russland oder Japan überrennt. Dafür sind die westliche, russische, japanische und chinesische Wirtschaft viel zu eng miteinander verflochten.



Es können aber nicht alle Staaten zu den G8 gehören. Wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit setzt eine vergleichbare Wirtschaftsstärke vorraus. Durch diesen Mechanismus wirst du nie einen Frieden zwischen Russland und Kasachstan, China und Nordkorea, USA und Kanada oder Deutschland und Dänemark erhalten. Nur wenn du eine große Gemeinschaft hast (z.B. EU), gegen die jeder Kriegstreiber als einzelner klein wäre, stabilisiert das. Aber dazu muss man erstmal soweit einer Meinung sein, dass man eine Einheit bilden kann. Z.B. auf der arabischen Halbinsel funktioniert das, komplett ohne Demokratie und ohne wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit, ganz gut.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2014)

Ist zwar relativ offtopic, aber trotzdem interessant. 

Außenpolitik: Kampf gegen Anarchie und Diktatur für Demokratie - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2014)

Die 2 Mädchen aus Österreich wollen anscheinend zurück. Was meint ihr dazu? 

Ich weiß ja nicht ob sie es nicht einfach verdient haben dort zu bleiben oder sogar eine Gefahr wären (Werwölfe)


----------



## Beam39 (12. Oktober 2014)

Sie sagen sie möchten und wollen zurück, wer aber sagt dass das stimmt? Kann es nicht sein dass sie bewusst zurückgeschickt wurden? Und selbst wenn.. Sie wussten von Anfang an was für eine teuflische Organisation das ist. Dass sie Menschen in Massen abschlachten, egal ob Kind, Frau oder Mann. 

Sie sind ja nicht zurückgekommen weil sie die Vorgehensweise dieser Verinigung verachten, sondern weil ihnen was angetan wurde, das heißt sie haben das Gedankengut des IS geteilt, waren dafür und wären es immernoch wenn man sie nicht benutzt hätte.

In meinen Augen sind das somit genauso Terroristen die man nicht mehr einführen darf. Mag hart klingen, aber so ist es nunmal!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2014)

Bestenfalls sind es wohl -Verdächtige. Alles andere sind wortwörtlich Vorurteile auf der Basis von Mutmaßungen über mögliche künftige Pläne - für einen Rechtsstaat inakzeptabel. Ebensowenig, wie der Entzug der Staatsbürgerschaft.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ebensowenig, wie der Entzug der Staatsbürgerschaft.


 
In meinen Augen aber absolut notwendig, da die innere Sicherheit schon lange nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann.  Sehr deutlich an der Gewaltbereitschaft der Salafisten kürzlich in Hamburg zu sehen. Wenn man bedenkt dass die gemäßigten Salafisten schon mit Macheten und Sebeln auf Menschen einhacken, kann man sich ausmalen zu was Extremisten, die sich in Syrien aktiv im IS am Jihad beteiligten, bereit sind. Diese Menschen kehren als Menschen zurück die keinerlei Skrupel kennen.

Abgesehen davon dass die innere Sicherheit gefährdet ist, bietet man ihnen hier auch noch eine Plattform um Soldaten zu rekrutieren und Hilfsgüter für Jihadisten zu sammeln, viele von ihnen kassieren zusätzlich Staatsgelder. Wenn man sich das mal so über der Zunge zergehen lässt ist das unheimlich perfide wie passiv Deutschland ist.

Rechtstaat hin oder her. Wenn die Sicherheit der eigenen Bürger gefährdet ist und sich offensichtlich Vereinigungen zu Terrorhäusern entwickeln, dann besteht da zwingender Bedarf zu handeln.

Ein Rechtstaat ist gezwungen im Sinne seiner Bürger zu handeln, wenn man hier aber Menschen duldet die am liebsten den Tod dieser Bürger sehen würden, dann muss dieser Rechtsstaat zu Maßnahmen greifen.


----------



## Govego (13. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen aber absolut notwendig, da die innere Sicherheit schon lange nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann.


 
das würde aber nur bei personengruppen passieren können, die eine doppelte staatsbürgerschaft haben. wenn es personen sind, die nur einen deutschen pass besitzen, kann man ihnen die staatsbürgerschaft nicht entziehen. selbst wenn es immigrierte deutsch sind. was wäre dann eine staatsbürgerschaft überhaupt noch wert? irgendwann kann man diese maßnahme dann so auslegen, dass jeder, der nicht zum wohle des staates beiträgt die staatsbürgerschaft entzogen bekommt. wobei hier schon "wohl des staates" sehr weitläufig interpretiert werden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen aber absolut notwendig, da die innere Sicherheit schon lange nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann.
> ...
> Rechtstaat hin oder her. Wenn die Sicherheit der eigenen Bürger gefährdet ist und sich offensichtlich Vereinigungen zu Terrorhäusern entwickeln, dann besteht da zwingender Bedarf zu handeln.
> 
> Ein Rechtstaat ist gezwungen im Sinne seiner Bürger zu handeln, wenn man hier aber Menschen duldet die am liebsten den Tod dieser Bürger sehen würden, dann muss dieser Rechtsstaat zu Maßnahmen greifen.



Das sind die EIGENEN Bürger.

Sie staatenlos zu machen, wird das Problem nicht lösen, nicht einmal -dieses eigene Problem- woanders hin verschieben, sondern diejenigen, die wirklich kriminelle Absichten pflegen, erst recht in den Untergrund zwingen (weil sie sich sowieso nirgendwo mehr legal aufhalten können) und diejenigen, die zwar ziemlich durchgeknallt, aber eigentlich noch tollerabel waren, endgültig radikalisieren.
Wenn jemand gegen Gesetze verstößt, dann gehört er in den Knast. Nicht in den Untergrund und nicht ins Niemansland (das es in Europa sowieso nicht mehr gibt).


----------



## Beam39 (13. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt, aber wie will man sonst gegen diese Organisationen vorgehen? Sie für sich sind nur auf dem Papier Bürger deutschlands, eigentlich nur um die Vorteile nutzen zu können. Sie haben für sich schon lange eine Parallelgesellschaft gebildet. Sie lehnen die Demokratie und die deutschen Gesetze eindeutig ab, verletzen sie aber größtenteils auch nicht.

Was aber ist wenns irgendwann knallt und wir haben hier ein Haufen von denen weil wir ihnen die Möglichkeit geboten haben sich so zu formieren? Spätestens dann werden sie gegen die Gesetze verstoßen aber dann wirds schon zu spät sein.

Ich bin schon seit über nem Jahrzehnt in dieser Thematik drin und verfolge das Ganze derzeit mit großem Bedenken. Der IS findet Weltweit immer mehr Sympathisanten, auch von anderen organisierten Terrorbanden. In Deutschland bekennen sich die Leute öffentlich zu den Terroristen. Es nimmt alles nie dagewesene Strukturen an. Sie wurden zu lange ignoriert.


----------



## Sunjy (13. Oktober 2014)

Mein Religionslehrer meinte dazu nur.


Wird mal wieder zeit für nen anständigen Kreuzzug 😄


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Oktober 2014)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Mein Religionslehrer meinte dazu nur.
> 
> 
> Wird mal wieder zeit für nen anständigen Kreuzzug ��


 
Haha 

Ich hatte zwar nie Religionsunterricht, der Typ scheint aber ganz gut drauf zu sein 

(den Beitrag meinerseits sollte man wohl nicht auf die Goldwaage legen)


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2014)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Mein Religionslehrer meinte dazu nur.
> 
> 
> Wird mal wieder zeit für nen anständigen Kreuzzug


 
Weil das ja auch besser wäre, Leute im Namen von Christus statt im Namen von Allah abzuschlachten, zu brandschatzen, zu vergewaltigen und zu plündern, denn wir, also die westlich "Wertegemeinschaft", sind ja die Guten und die Moslems sind die Bösen.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke der Lehrer meinte das so dass dort Unten einfach mal komplett aufgeräumt werden sollte, was eigentlich auch nicht zu weit hergeholt ist. Denn wenn nichts passiert wird diese Organisation bis ins Unermessliche wachsen. Die meisten Sunniten schließen sich in den eroberten Gebieten automatisch an, auch wenn sie vielleicht gar nicht die selbe Ansicht teilen. Einfach nur um zu überleben bzw. um auch von ihnen zu profitieren. Das ist auch mit ein Grund warum sie so wachsen.

Ich bin aber gespannt wie das mit der Taliban und Al-Qaida weitergeht, weil die Führer selbst auch einen Anspruch auf das Kalifat sehen und den aktuellen "Kalifen" nicht akzeptieren. Das heißt früher oder später werden auch diese Parteien aneinander geraten, und ich bin mir sicher dass sie das nicht mit Worten klären werden.

Für den Iran und Syrien wirds schwer allein etwas zu reißen, denn allein die Hilfe die der IS durch die Saudis und Katar bekommt langt um Stand halten zu können..


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

Ist es nicht möglich, die an Assad zu übergeben und, dass er die dann... 
Wär das gegen unsere Geaetze die wegen den Verbrechen dort auszuliefern?


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist es nicht möglich, die an Assad zu übergeben und, dass er die dann...


 
 Das würde das Problem nicht wirklich lösen,

 damit wäre wieder ein Diktator in seiner Macht gefestigt,

 welcher gegen die eigenen Leute vorgeht.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind die EIGENEN Bürger.
> 
> Sie staatenlos zu machen, wird das Problem nicht lösen, nicht einmal -dieses eigene Problem- woanders hin verschieben, sondern diejenigen, die wirklich kriminelle Absichten pflegen, erst recht in den Untergrund zwingen (weil sie sich sowieso nirgendwo mehr legal aufhalten können) und diejenigen, die zwar ziemlich durchgeknallt, aber eigentlich noch tollerabel waren, endgültig radikalisieren.
> *Wenn jemand gegen Gesetze verstößt, dann gehört er in den Knast.* Nicht in den Untergrund und nicht ins Niemansland (das es in Europa sowieso nicht mehr gibt).


 
Ist vollkommen richtig, und wenn er die Zeit abgesessen hat, aus seinen Fehlern gelernt hat, ist er wieder ein freier Mensch.
Was aber machen wir mit Menschen, die aus "Knast" nicht lernen wollen, und eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft sind.......nicht mehr rauslassen? Sicherrungsverwahrung? Geht nicht.
Abschieben wäre auch keine Lösung, weil es kein Land gibt, das diese Irren aufnehmen würde.....außer IS gewinnt ihren Kampf, und behält ihr Kalifat, dann hätten wir ein Ziel.

Ach die Diskussionen kann man ewig führen....meine persönliche Meinung ist, wenn jemand in ein anderes Land fährt um dort Unschuldige zu köpfen, Ihm nicht die Staatsangehörigkeit entzogen gehört, sondern dass ihm das "Mensch-sein" abgesprochen werden muss....für mich sind das keine Menschen mehr, eher Subjekte...oder Sachen....vogelfrei halt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das würde das Problem nicht wirklich lösen,
> 
> damit wäre wieder ein Diktator in seiner Macht gefestigt,
> 
> welcher gegen die eigenen Leute vorgeht.


 
Was ist dir lieber ein Diktator der gegen seine Leute vorgeht oder ein Haufen *zensiert* die uns alle töten wollen? 

Ausliefern auch nur deshalb weil man in Deutschland nie Menschen darunter auch Minderjährige an die Wand stellen würde ganz gleich ob sie es verdient haben.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte sich mal langsam von der Idee verabschieden,

 diesen Konflikt lösen zu können, indem man bestimmte Volksgruppen militärisch unterstützt.
 Das sorgt im Endeffekt nur für neue Machtvakuum welche neue Führer ausnutzen, 
 um ihre eigene Machtansprüche zu festigen.

 Letztendlich hilft da nur eine radikale Lösung.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

Das heißt Militär.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das heißt Militär.


 
 Sicher, was denn sonst?

 Glaubst Du die Uno kann da was machen?

 Dieses ewige Gelaber im Sicherheitsrat bringt doch nichts.

 Vlt. sollte man mal darüber nachdenken, taktische Kernwaffen einzusetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre für Napalm sollen mal wissen wie sich Dantes Inferno anfühlt.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Egal, wie jetzt eine militärische Lösung aussehen sollte.

 Ohne ein Eingreifen von draußen, wird sich dieser Konflikt nicht lösen lassen.

 Das siehst Du auch ganz deutlich im Israel/Palästina-Konflikt.

 Da werden beide Kriegsparteien von verschiedenen Seiten unterstützt.

 Was glaubst Du denn, wie lange das noch so weitergeht?

 Wäre ein Ende mit Schrecken nicht besser,
 als ein Schrecken ohne Ende?


----------



## Beam39 (14. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das würde das Problem nicht wirklich lösen,
> 
> damit wäre wieder ein Diktator in seiner Macht gefestigt,
> 
> welcher gegen die eigenen Leute vorgeht.


 
Und genau das ist son Punkt.. Assad ist nicht gewollt gegen seine eigenen Leute vorgegangen. Die Aufständischen haben sich seit Beginn unter dem Volk versteckt und von dort aus operiert. Wieviel Optionen bleiben dir da offen? Entweder du attackierst Positionen an denen zivile Opfer unvermeintlich sind weil es die einzige Möglichkeit ist halbwegs Stand zu halten, oder du machst gar nichts und lässt die Terroristen in Ruhe ihr Ding machen.

Hätte er das nicht getan dann wäre Syrien heute in der Hand der IS-Terroristen, das ist ein Fakt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man erst den IS und danach alle Hintermänner ausschalten muss.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist son Punkt.. Assad ist nicht gewollt gegen seine eigenen Leute vorgegangen.


 
 Das ist so nicht ganz richtig,

 Assad hat sein eigene Volksgruppe/Clan bevorzugt obwohl diese eine Minderheit im Land ist.
 Das die benachteiligten Aufbegehren ist doch normal.


----------



## jamie (14. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher, was denn sonst?
> 
> Glaubst Du die Uno kann da was machen?
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal, geht's noch?


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Sag mal, geht's noch?


 
 Freilich, geht's noch. 

 Wer wirklich interessiert ist, seine innerpolitischen ernsthaft zu lösen,
 sollte auch finanziell unterstützt werden.

 Das setzt aber eine gewisse geistige Reife vorraus.

 Solange da unten gilt, Zahn um Zahn,
 Auge um Auge wird das nix.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

Er meint wohl das mit den A Waffen. Ich hoffe ich liege richtig, dass du das nicht Ernst meinst.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er meint wohl das mit den A Waffen. Ich hoffe ich liege richtig, dass du das nicht Ernst meinst.


 
 Doch, Du liegst richtig.

 Wie möchtest Du denn diesen Konflikt lösen?

 Soll die Weltgemeinschaft hunderte von Mrd. investieren,
 bis es wieder kracht?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was aber machen wir mit Menschen, die aus "Knast" nicht lernen wollen, und eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft sind.......nicht mehr rauslassen? Sicherrungsverwahrung? Geht nicht.


 
Die werden rückfällig, begehen wieder eine Straftat und landen erneut im Knast.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig,
> 
> Assad hat sein eigene Volksgruppe/Clan bevorzugt obwohl diese eine Minderheit im Land ist.
> Das die benachteiligten Aufbegehren ist doch normal.


 
Wer tut das dort Unten nicht? Wie siehts in Nordkorea aus? Is überall das selbe Spiel, aber wenns Assad tut is es plötzlich falsch? Von einer richtigen Minderheit kann nicht die Rede sein, es gibt genügend Alawiten im arabischen Raum, das Problem ist nur dass sie seit Jahrhunderten verfolgt und ermordert werden. Zuletzt noch im osmanischen Reich, jetzt wieder durch die FSA, IS etc. pp.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

> Wie siehts in Nordkorea aus?


Der Kerl droht dauernd der halben Welt mit A Waffen. Assad hat das meines Wissens nicht gemacht.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Kerl droht dauernd der halben Welt mit A Waffen. Assad hat das meines Wissens nicht gemacht.


 Assad steht aber auch nicht unter dem persönlichen und atomwaffenbewehrten Schutz von China. Und solange man nicht vorhat einen weltweiten Atomkrieg vom Zaun zu brechen, lässt man den einzigen adipösen Nordkoreaner lieber weiter durch die Gegend schwabbeln.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2014)

Aber Russland hält die Hand drüber.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass da irgendein Verteidigungs- oder Beistandsbündnis existiert. Die machen mit dem vorallem Geschäfte, wie wir mit Saudi-Arabien.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Kerl droht dauernd der halben Welt mit A Waffen. Assad hat das meines Wissens nicht gemacht.


 
Damit habe ich das Bevorzugen des eigenen Clans gemeint. Womit sollte Assad auch drohen? Er ist nicht im Besitz solcher starken Waffen und hat sowas in die Richtung auch noch nie angedeutet. Das wird in den Medien nur all zu gerne suggeriert bzw. stellt man ihn als Schlächter dar weil er dem Westen gegenüber kritisch steht.

Erdogan bombadiert jetzt die Kurden und fordert sie gleichzeitig auf ihn im Kampf gegen Syrien zu unterstützen. Solch einen Heuchler habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Amon (15. Oktober 2014)

Erdogan verhindert dadurch nur die Gründung eines Kurden Staates die die ganze Region noch weiter destabilisieren würde. Der macht das genau richtig. Die einzige Möglichkeit da Ruhe rein zu kriegen ist Religion weltweit abzuschaffen oder den kompletten mittleren und Nahen Osten atomar auszuglühen.

Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die einfachere...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2014)

Naja das Problem ist eher, dass dort Nationalstaaten ohne Nationalismus sind.
Das Problem ist also zu viel Religion und zu wenig Nationalismus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt nichts die bisherigen Beiträge gelesen,
aber hat noch wer den Eindruck als würde die Türkei auf Seiten ISIS stehen, zumindest halbherzig, weil sie selbst im Staat eine engere Anbindung der Religion wollen ?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2014)

Jop denke ich auch. 
Zumindest die AKP Leute die das Erbe Atatürks besudeln. 
Musst dir mal ansehen was der Gründer der Türkei über den Islam dachte.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Oktober 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Erdogan verhindert dadurch nur die Gründung eines Kurden Staates die die ganze Region noch weiter destabilisieren würde. Der macht das genau richtig. Die einzige Möglichkeit da Ruhe rein zu kriegen ist Religion weltweit abzuschaffen oder den kompletten mittleren und Nahen Osten atomar auszuglühen.
> 
> Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die einfachere...


 
Noch so einer  Das Problem sind nicht die Religionen sondern das was die Menschen darauß machen, was ist daran so schwer zu begreifen?

Ein Kurdenstaat kann sich dort nicht von heute auf morgen einfach so gründen. Meinst du Syrien, Irak und der Iran lassen es einfach zu das man ihnen Boden "wegnimmt"? Erdogan nutzt die Chance um die eh geschwächte PKK/ YPG noch weiter zu schwächen. Außerdem hat Erdogan den Kurden bei seinen letzten Wahlkämpfen soviel versprochen, "verhandelte" sogar mit dem PKK-Führer Öcalan und gewann so fast den kompletten Osten der Türkei für sich um ihnen jetzt wieder in den Arsch zu treten.

Er macht sich zur Zeit sehr viele Feinde und sorgt für sehr viel Unruhe.



> Hallo, ich habe jetzt nichts die bisherigen Beiträge gelesen,
> aber hat noch wer den Eindruck als würde die Türkei auf Seiten ISIS  stehen, zumindest halbherzig, weil sie selbst im Staat eine engere  Anbindung der Religion wollen ?



Da bist du nicht alleine. Abgesehen davon dass viele ranghohe Mitglieder der AKP auf diversen Fotos mit führenden IS-Kämpfern abgelichtet wurden und auch die Verpflegung dieser Terroristen in türkischen Krankenhäusern kein Geheimnis mehr ist, vertreten der Kalif des IS genauso wie Erdogan die selbe Ideologie. Auch die Bombadierung der PKK finde ich genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehr als absurd. Wem wollen sie damit ein Zeichen setzen? Doch nicht etwa dem IS? 



> Musst dir mal ansehen was der Gründer der Türkei über den Islam dachte.



Schlimmes dachte er nicht, aber er war jemand der begriffen hatte dass Staat und Religion strikt getrennt zu sein haben, da dies der einzige Weg ist um einen demokratischen Staat gründen zu können. Was ja auch ziemlich gut funktioniert hat bis zu seinem Ableben.

Ich mein, was ist denn die Türkei? Was sind denn Türken? Viele Türken haben ganz andere Vorfahren.. Griechen, Armenier, Bulgaren, Zigeuner etc. pp. und er schaffte es diese Menschen unter einen Deckel zu bringen und einen Staat mit ihnen zu gründen. Warum? Weil er wusste wie man mit Staat und Religion umzugehen hat. Hast du zuviel Staat, werden die Leute aufgrund ihrer Herkunft diskriminiert, hast du zuviel Religion werden Leute mit anderem Glauben diskriminiert, was man ja auch sehr gut nach seinem Ableben und der folgenden schleichenden Islamisierung/ Nationalisierung der Türkei gesehen hat (Diverse Massaker an Aleviten/ Schiiten), Diskriminierung der Kurden etc. pp.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2014)

Gut geschrieben Beam.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. Oktober 2014)

@Beam39
Was haben Erdogan und Kemal gemeinsam? Beide sehen (bzw. sahen) in der kurdischen Nationalbestrebung eine der größten Gefahren für die Türkei.
Wann wurde das Massaker an den Aleviten mit ca. 60000 toten in Dersim verübt? Im August 1938 - als Kemal Staatspräsident war.
Und Kemal ist alles andere als ein Demokrat. Bestenfalls ein türkischer Putin (bzw. ist Putin ein russischer Kemal). Aber wir driften vom Thema ab.

B2T:
Eine Massaker an der Zivilbevölkerung in Form eines atomaren Angriffes um das Problem "zu lösen" ist absurd. Ebenso die Vorstellung weltweit Religionen abzuschaffen.
Wenn man die ISIS bekämpfen will, sollte man auch bereit sein Bodentruppen zu schicken und dies nicht einfach nur von anderen Staaten verlangen.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt in gewisser Weise. Auch Atatürk machte den Kurden versprechen die er nie eingehalten hat. An den Massakern war er vielleicht nur bedingt beteiligt, denn diejenigen die das verübten waren dieselben die heute für den IS kämpfen. Obwohl man da wieder sagen könnte das seine Polizei und Feuerwehr tatenlos zugesehen haben. Auch seine Tochter war fleißig mit ihrem Jagdflugzeug.. Wie auch immer.

Selbst wenn man Bodentruppen schicken würde, es wird immer Leute geben die für den IS kämpfen werden, wenn sie dann aber größtenteils abgedrängt sind wirds in Selbstmordanschläge und IED-Anschläge ausarten wie in Afghanistan und im Irak.. Völlige Ruhe wird da nicht mehr so schnell einkehren.


----------



## sfc (16. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Noch so einer  Das Problem sind nicht die Religionen sondern das was die Menschen darauß machen, was ist daran so schwer zu begreifen?



Vieles. Diese Aussage impliziert, dass Religion Gott gegeben und unantastbar wäre. Als würde sie nur durch satanische Umtriebe missbraucht oder leider, leider, leider missverstanden. Um missverstanden zu werden, braucht es aber überhaupt erst eine klare Ansage. Die fehlt. Diffuse Textansammlungen, die sich alle paar Seiten widersprechen und im ungünstigsten Fall auch noch von Mördern und Menschenschindern als "volkommener Mensch" handeln, sind immer problematisch. Bestimmte Religionen werden immer ein Problem sein, weil die Kerninhalte ihrer Heiligen Schriften - egal wie man es dreht und wendet - kaum mit der heutigen Zivilisation in Einklag zu bringen sind. Mir erscheint die Säkularisierung der einzig sinnvolle Ausweg. Das hat damals schon Atatürk korrekt erkannt. Texte solange gegen jede Vernunft umzudeuten, bis irgendwer meint, dass sie so gemeint sind, ist mMn irre. Wenn etwas nicht taugt, gehört es in den Papierkorb. Selbst das fiktive Star Trek-Universum, das fast 50 Jahre lang mit über 700 Pre- und Sequels in Serienfolgen und Filmen aufgeplustert wurde, ist in sich sehr viel konsistenter und stimmiger als der Koran und andere Glaubensschriften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wie will man sonst gegen diese Organisationen vorgehen? Sie für sich sind nur auf dem Papier Bürger deutschlands, eigentlich nur um die Vorteile nutzen zu können. Sie haben für sich schon lange eine Parallelgesellschaft gebildet. Sie lehnen die Demokratie und die deutschen Gesetze eindeutig ab, verletzen sie aber größtenteils auch nicht.



Das ist bei diversen Rechtsradikalen (und noch wesentlich zahlreicheren nicht-Radikalen/nicht-gewalttätigen!) nicht anders. Parallelgesellschaften kannst du nur austrocknen, in dem du ihnen den Nachwuchs entziehst. Im Falle des Islamismus ist das sogar relativ gradlinig, denn nach allem, was ich bislang gelesen habe, zieht er vor allem Kinder aus Familien an, die nach 2-3 Generationen eigener, nicht unterstützter Integrationsbemühungen immer noch als "Ausländer" gebrandmarkt und aus der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen werden.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist es nicht möglich, die an Assad zu übergeben und, dass er die dann...
> Wär das gegen unsere Geaetze die wegen den Verbrechen dort auszuliefern?



Ja. Deutschland liefert (aus gutem Grund) niemanden aus, wenn ihm die Todesstrafe droht. Manchmal stellen sich die Behörden zwar künstlich doof an und übersehen recht offensichtliche Risiken dieser Art, aber dieser Fall ginge definitiv zu weit. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine Auslieferungsvereinbarung -und sei sie noch so beschränkt- nicht so ganz in deutsche Position gegenüber Assad passen würde.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Was aber machen wir mit Menschen, die aus "Knast" nicht lernen wollen, und eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft sind.......nicht mehr rauslassen? Sicherrungsverwahrung? Geht nicht.



Wenn nachgewiesen ist, dass eine anhaltende Gefahr von ihnen ausgeht, ist genau das vorgesehen.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist son Punkt.. Assad ist nicht gewollt gegen seine eigenen Leute vorgegangen. Die Aufständischen haben sich seit Beginn unter dem Volk versteckt und von dort aus operiert. Wieviel Optionen bleiben dir da offen? Entweder du attackierst Positionen an denen zivile Opfer unvermeintlich sind weil es die einzige Möglichkeit ist halbwegs Stand zu halten, oder du machst gar nichts und lässt die Terroristen in Ruhe ihr Ding machen.
> 
> Hätte er das nicht getan dann wäre Syrien heute in der Hand der IS-Terroristen, das ist ein Fakt.


 
Es soll Regierungsformen geben, die ganz einfach eine politische Opposition zulassen, so dass radikale Regierungsgegner eine unbedeunde Minderheit bleiben, mit der die Polizei ganz gut fertig wird...
Aber als armer, armer, machtsüchtiger Alleinherrscher hatte Assad diese Option natürlich 




Beam39 schrieb:


> Ein Kurdenstaat kann sich dort nicht von heute auf morgen einfach so gründen. Meinst du Syrien, Irak und der Iran lassen es einfach zu das man ihnen Boden "wegnimmt"?



Iran: Nein, aber hat eh nur einen kleinen Anteil an den kurdischen Gebieten
Irak: So weit ich das nachvollziehen kann, ist die kurdische Autonomieregierung, die es bereits gibt, derzeit die größte Machtinstanz im Land. (Oder hat die Nationalregierung mittlerweile so etwas wie Einigkeit und eine Armee wiedergefunden?)
Syrien: Hat nach letzter Zählung überhaupt keinen Anteil an den kurdischen Gebieten mehr. Das, was mal dazu gehörte, wird entweder vollkommen selbstständig von den Kurden verwaltet oder ist unter IS-Kontrolle.

Fazit: Ohne IS fehlen nur noch ein paar Verhandlungen, um einen vereinigten kurdischen Staat in Ex-Syrien und Ex-Irak zu gründen und der würde >50% der kurdischen Gebiete ausmachen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das stimmt in gewisser Weise. Auch Atatürk machte den Kurden versprechen die er nie eingehalten hat. An den Massakern war er vielleicht nur bedingt beteiligt, denn diejenigen die das verübten waren dieselben die heute für den IS kämpfen.
> [...]



Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass das türkische Militär für die IS kämpft, auch wenn einige Verschwörungstheoretiker etwas anderes behaupten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2014)

Nicht für, aber dass die Türkei grade nicht hilfreich ist vielmehr ein Hindernis ist klar.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Im Endeffekt geht es darum, wie diese kaputten Glaubenskrieger gestoppt werden können.

 Mit diplomatischen Mitteln wird das nicht mehr klappen.

 Letztendlich bleibt da nur eíne militärische Lösung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht für, aber dass die Türkei grade nicht hilfreich ist vielmehr ein Hindernis ist klar.



Die Türkei hat nun mal andere Prioritäten. Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, stellt die kurdische Nationalbestrebung nach Ansicht von Erdogan (und sonst allen aktuellen und ehemaligen hochrangigen Politikern wie z.B. Kemal) eine der größten Gefahren für die Türkei dar. Somit ist für die Türkei die PKK (und alle anderen militanten kurdischen Gruppierungen) ein noch größeres Problem als die ISIS. Die Türkei wäre zwar bereit die ISIS zu bekämpfen, aber nicht wenn militante kurdische Gruppierungen dadurch gestärkt werden. Dass hierbei die Waffenlieferungen an diese Gruppierungen ebenfalls nicht hilfreich sind, ist auch klar.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2014)

Den Türken kann die Sache aber auch langfristig auf die Füße fallen wenn sie nichts macht und am Ende steht die IS dann vor Ankara.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Oktober 2014)

Sollte es wirklich mal dazu kommen, dass die ISIS auf türkischem Boden agiert (damit mein ich nicht die Grenze, sonder schon weiter im Landesinneren), dann werden die NATO-Länder Truppen schicken müssen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

Schwer zu sagen wie die Rechtslage ist denn die IS ist ja kein anerkannter Staat.
Könnte also sein dass die Nato sagt dass das ein Problem der Türkei ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2014)

Al Kaida ist auch kein anerkannter Staat, Bin Laden noch viel weniger - trotzdem haben Vermutungen über ihre Taten gereicht, um einen Bündnissfall auszulösen. Feindliche Truppen, egal von wem, die die Grenze überschreiten, wären eine glasklare Verteidigungssituation. Da muss sich Erdogan keine Sorgen machen. Von einem IS-Staat drohen ihm "nur" Terroranschläge und politische Unterwanderung, aber ein militärischer Angriff wäre extrem dämlich.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

Extremisten handeln aber nicht wirklich durchdacht in den Dingen die sie machen.
Noch überschreiten sie die Türkische Grenze nicht aber ich würde darauf wetten dass schon einige oder mehrere Sympathisanten in der Türkei operieren. In welcher Form lasse ich mal offen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2014)

Verrückte handeln nicht durchdacht. Die erobern aber auch keine ganzen Staaten. IS scheint mir alles andere als ein unorganisierter Haufen zu sein und zumindest gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung setzen sie ja sehr auf totale Kontrolle…
Mitläufer und Sympathisanten sind eine andere Nummer, aber ich halte es für extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass die derzeitigen Eroberungstruppen die türkische Grenze überschreiten. Bislang haben sie afaik nicht einmal nenneswert drüber geschossen - da waren selbst Assads Truppen unkoordinierter.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Oktober 2014)

Laut Reuters soll die irakische Armee Gebiete von der ISIS zurückerobert haben. Die ISIS hat also momentan ganz andere Probleme. Die Türkei braucht sich also keine Sorgen wegen der ISIS zu machen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

die IS ist doch nur ein hausgemachtes Problem seitens der USA,

genauso im entfernteren bei wahlen, 
dort wird sich gewundert warum Islamgläubige Islam Politiker wählen und nicht us hörige.


----------



## Pagz (19. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> die IS ist doch nur ein hausgemachtes Problem seitens der USA


Mich nervt das langsam. Andauernd wird (nicht nur hier im Forum) behauptet, dass die USA für praktisch alle Weltprobleme verantwortlich ist. Wenn man dann genauer nachfragt, kommt immer als Begründung "War doch in Afghanistan auch so" etc. 
Man kann ja solche Behauptungen aufstellen, aber dann bitte etwas differenzierter (also nicht: "USA ist an allem schuld", sondern: "USA hat ... gemacht und das hatte ... zur Folge) und mit Quellenangaben! (Youtubevideos, auf denen irgendein Spinner behauptet, dass die USA doch an allem Schuld ist, zählen dabei nicht als seriöse Quellen!)



> genauso im entfernteren bei wahlen,
> dort wird sich gewundert warum Islamgläubige Islam Politiker wählen und nicht us hörige.



Siehe oben: Genaues Beispiel mit Quellenangaben bitte


----------



## JePe (20. Oktober 2014)

Die wirst Du nicht bekommen - weil es fuer Welt- und Feindbilder keine Quellenangaben gibt und diejenigen, die mit ihnen schwanger gehen, sich zu einer faktenbasierten Argumentation nicht bemuessigt fuehlen. Das zieht sich in diesem Teil des Forums wie ein roter Faden durch fast alle "Diskussionen".

Grundannahme: "die Amis" sind schuld. An allem.

Folge: die "Anderen" sind Opfer. Und zwar der "Amis".

Konsequenz: die "Anderen" koennen machen, was sie wollen, schliesslich setzen sie sich ja nur gegen "die Amis" zur Wehr. Und die wiederum kriegen endlich, was sie verdient haben.

Damit diese "Logik" funktioniert, verkuerzt man die Weltgeschichte einfach auf maximal 10 Jahre. Also die Zeit, in denen die USA und eine Koalition der Wiligen in einen voelkerrechtlich fragwuerdigen Krieg in den Irak gezogen sind. Die Entstehungsgeschichte - der Irak hat insgesamt 13 UN-Resolutionen missachtet und sich einer Kontrolle seiner Waffenprogramme entzogen, was auch nicht unbedingt einer vorbildlichen Voelkerrechtstreue entspricht - wird ausgeblendet, stattdessen penetrant darauf hingewiesen, dass keine Massenvernichtungswaffen gefunden wurden. Das der IS hoechstwahrscheinlich heute chemische Waffen des Irak einsetzt, wird ausgeblendet. Das Saddam Hussein zwar ein von den USA installierter Diktator, aber eben auch ein Gegengewicht zu dem von der Sowjetunion und spaeter Russland verdeckt unterstuetzten Iran war, wird ausgeblendet. Das diese Entwicklung, die heute gemeinhin unter dem Begriff "kalter Krieg" subsummiert wird und die zwei maechtige Gegenspieler - die Sowjetunion und die USA - hatte, eine Folge des zweiten Weltkrieges war, wird ausgeblendet. Ebenso wie die Umstaende, die in den zweiten Weltkrieg gefuehrt haben. To be continued.

Politik findet nicht im luftleeren Raum statt und beginnt nicht am 20. Oktober 2014 um 9 Uhr morgens. Ihre Optionen und Spielraeume sind das Produkt einer nicht mehr zu aendernden Geschichte. Deshalb geht es bei Realpolitik eben oft nicht darum, was das Beste, sondern das am wenigsten Schlimme ist.

Aber davon lassen sich die Truther und Amerikahasser hier im Forum ihre linksdrehende Laune natuerlich nicht verhageln.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (20. Oktober 2014)

@Pagz

es ist vollkommen egal, was man für quelle angibt wenn jemnad einen grund hat dies nicht zu glauben
wird er es nicht.

und Google nutzen kann heute denk ich jeder selbst wenn nicht, dann tut es mir leid


----------



## Putinversteher (21. Oktober 2014)

Interessant : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQlNMa-rIUo
Auf dem selben Channel ist ein Interview mit Willy Wimmer das auch aufschlussreich ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2014)

Pagz schrieb:


> Mich nervt das langsam. Andauernd wird (nicht nur hier im Forum) behauptet, dass die USA für praktisch alle Weltprobleme verantwortlich ist. Wenn man dann genauer nachfragt, kommt immer als Begründung "War doch in Afghanistan auch so" etc.
> Man kann ja solche Behauptungen aufstellen, aber dann bitte etwas differenzierter (also nicht: "USA ist an allem schuld", sondern: "USA hat ... gemacht und das hatte ... zur Folge)



Im Irak lässt sich nach nunmehr 35 Jahren direkter Einmischung der USA vermutlich fast jede beliebige "ursächliche" Verknüpfung herstellen...

Interessanter fände ich mal zu begründen, wieso die Eroberung Syrischer Städte überhaupt ein Problem -hausgemacht oder nicht- der USA sein soll?

Eigentlich haben wir derzeit die erste Situation seit langem, in der die USA sich in der Region mal tatsächlich darum bemüht, jemanden/etwas zu schützen, anstatt nur irgendwas zu zerstören. (Was zwar nicht heißt, dass sie die angemessenen Mittel einsetzen und sich nur um diese eine Ziel bemühen würden - aber würden alle erhobenen Vorwürfe zu 100% zutreffen, dann sollten sie sich eigentlich einen Dreck um dieses syrisch-irakische Problem kümmen und zu Hause bleiben.)




JePe schrieb:


> Das Saddam Hussein zwar ein von den USA installierter Diktator, aber eben auch ein Gegengewicht zu dem von der Sowjetunion und spaeter Russland verdeckt unterstuetzten Iran war, wird ausgeblendet. Das diese Entwicklung, die heute gemeinhin unter dem Begriff "kalter Krieg" subsummiert wird und die zwei maechtige Gegenspieler - die Sowjetunion und die USA - hatte, eine Folge des zweiten Weltkrieges war, wird ausgeblendet. Ebenso wie die Umstaende, die in den zweiten Weltkrieg gefuehrt haben. To be continued.



Die UdSSR hat den Iran nenneswert unterstützt? Im Gegensatz zum Westen hat sie ihn zwar nicht unbedingt boykottiert, aber dass es da irgendwelche engeren Beziehungen gab, wäre mir nicht bekannt. Da hat der Iran zu China oder Indien auch keine schlechteren Beziehungen. Umgekehrt war der vergleichsweise säkulare Hussein für die areligiöse UdSSR definitiv der sympatischere Handelspartner im Vergleich zur iranischen Theokratie. (Was man auch an den Waffenlieferungen sieht, die primär in den Irak gingen)
Nö, das ganze zu einem Stellvertreterkrieg ins große "Weste=gut, Osten=Böse"-Schema klappt nicht. Die Nordatlantik-Anreiner hatten ihr ganz eigenes Hühnchen mit denen zu rupfen, die die schöne Monarchie im Iran gestürzt haben und Hussein war einfach ein schönes Werkzeug, um sich nicht selbst die Finger schmutzig zu machen.

In sofern ist der Vergleich mit anderen Aktionen von NATO-Staaten im nahen und mittleren Osten nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt:
Aus dem guten, verbündeten absoluten Diktator und Tyrann Hussein wurde der böse, feindliche absolute Diktator und Tyrann Hussein.
Aus den guten, verbündeten radikal-islamischen Mudjahedin gingen die bösen, feindlichen radikal-islamischen Taliban hervor
Und unter den guten, verbündeten islamistischen Oppositionelen gegen Assad war die böse, feindliche, islamistische IS.

Es gibt also in der Tat ein paar Präzedenzfälle für "Ooops, wir haben die falschen bewaffnet".
Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis jemandem auffällt, dass es zwischen kurdischen Pechmerga, die man militärisch unterstützt, den syrisch-kurdischen Milizen, die man militärisch unterstützt, und der kurdischen PKK, die die NATO als terroristische Vereinigung bekämpft und zu entwaffnen versucht, eine Verbindung geben könnte?




Politik findet nicht im luftleeren Raum statt und beginnt nicht am 20. Oktober 2014 um 9 Uhr morgens. Ihre Optionen und Spielraeume sind das Produkt einer nicht mehr zu aendernden Geschichte. Deshalb geht es bei Realpolitik eben oft nicht darum, was das Beste, sondern das am wenigsten Schlimme ist.

Aber davon lassen sich die Truther und Amerikahasser hier im Forum ihre linksdrehende Laune natuerlich nicht verhageln.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JePe (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Sowjetunion hat sich nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg dem Iran recht deutlich angenaehert - es gab Absprachen auf Entscheiderebene, die u. a. die Nutzung von Stuetzpunkten im Iran zuliess, sollte es zum Konflikt mit den USA kommen, sowie die Errichtung eigener Militaerbasen und die Nutzung von iranischer ziviler Infrastruktur fuer militaerische Zwecke vorsah. Die sichtbare Annaeherung beider Laender endete 1953 durch den von CIA und MI6 ("Operation Ajax") mitorganisierten Putsch. Als eine Folge wurde der damalige sowjetische Botschafter, Lawrentjew, wegen Scheiterns der "sowjetischen Agenda" aus Teheran zeitweise abberufen.

Nach der iranischen Revolution 1978/1979 kam es dann relativ schnell zum sog. ersten Golfkrieg. Der wurde mutmasslich von Iran mit Waffen gefuehrt, die ihm von der seligen DDR verkauft wurden. Zu, was man so liest, Freundschaftspreisen und auf Geheiss des Kreml. Im Mai dieses Jahres schliesslich war aus Teheran zu hoeren, man haette sich mit Russland auf ein "neues Niveau" militaerischer Kooperation verstaendigt.

Merke: zwei grosse kloppen sich auf dem Buckel eines dritten, kleinen Landes. Aber eben zwei. Das wird dieser Tage gerne mal vergessen.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (5. März 2015)

*Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Die irakische Armee hat kürzlich zwei britische Flugzeuge abgeschossen, welche Nachschub für ISIS abwerfen sollten. Die irakische Regierung bekommt jeden Tag Berichte von Truppen und Zivilisten über zahlreiche Nachschubflüge der sogenannten "Anti-Terror Koalition" für ISIS. Die irakische Regierung betont, die "Anti-Terror Koalition" sei der Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert.

"Iraq’s army has shot down two British planes carrying weapons for ISIL terrorists in Iraq’s Al Anbar province.

Hakem al-Zameli, head of the Iraqi Parliament’s National Security and Defence Committee revealed that the committee “has access to the photos of both planes that are British and have crashed while they were carrying weapons for the ISIL,” FARS News reported. The senior lawmaker said that the Iraqi parliament has asked London for explanations and added it is receiving daily reports from security forces and people in the province on countless flights led by the U.S.-led coalition’s planes, which airdrop weapons and supplies for the group in terrorist-held areas.

The Iraqi lawmaker explained that the United States prefers the chaotic situation in the province because it reportedly does not want the ISIL crisis to come to an end. The al-Ahed news website quoted Khalaf Tarmouz, head of Al Anbar Provincial Council saying that they have “discovered weapons made in the United States, European countries and Israel from the areas liberated from ISIL’s control in Al-Baqdadi region.” Mr Tarmouz added that the weapons made by European nations and Israel was discovered from the terorists in the Eastern parts of Ramadi.

Mr Al-Zameli has previously said that the planes of the anti-ISIL coalition have dropped weapons and food supplies for the terrorist group in Al-Anbar, Salahuddin and Diyala provinces. The head of the Iraqi Parliament’s National Security and Defence Committee noted that the coalition is the main reason why ISIL still exists in Iraq. He told the news agency in January “there are proofs and evidence for the U.S.-led coalition’s military aid to ISIL terrorists through air.” Mr Al-Zameli added that the members of his committee have proved that planes belonging to the United States have dropped advanced weaponry for the ISIL, which is why it has set up an investigation committee to probe into the matter."
Iraqi army downs two U.K. planes carrying weapons for ISIL


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Irakische Propaganda?


----------



## EX-Buzz (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Original stammt von hier

Farsnews

Komisch, dass noch keine westl. Medienseite das aufgegriffen hat.... muss man mal beobachten, denn 4 der 5 Seiten sind nicht gerade für guten Journalismus bekannt.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Das ist es ja was mich wundert. Ich glaube kaum dass die Briten so ruhig bleiben würden wenn die Irakis wirklich zwei britische Flugzeuge abgeschossen hätten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Aber, aber das kann doch gar nicht sein. SIcher, dass das nicht russische Flugzeuge waren, und Putin das den Briten nur unterschieben will?

Die Medien und Politiker haben mir doch gesagt, dass Russland das Böse auf der Welt ist


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Amon schrieb:


> Das ist es ja was mich wundert. Ich glaube kaum dass die Briten so ruhig bleiben würden wenn die Irakis wirklich zwei britische Flugzeuge abgeschossen hätten.


Dann müßten Briten auch die beiden Flüge erklären und das wird ganz bestimmt nicht passieren.
Die Quelle ist egal, es geht hier um Verlautbarungen der irakischen Regierung. Das unsere Westpresse nicht berichtet, wundert keineswegs, schließlich sollen wir braven Schäfchen ja glauben, die Anti-Terror Koalition, zu der Irak und Syrien, die beiden Länder, um die es geht, nicht eingeladen wurden, würde die Terroristen ernsthaft bekämpfen.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Da ist was dran. Sähe für die Briten sicherlich doof aus. Was aber dann die Frage aufwirft was die davon hätten die IS zu unterstützen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Teile und Herrsche. Ein Konzept das seit Jahrhunderten funktioniert.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Amon schrieb:


> Da ist was dran. Sähe für die Briten sicherlich doof aus. Was aber dann die Frage aufwirft was die davon hätten die IS zu unterstützen.


Vermutlich geht es um die Aufteilung von Syrian und Irak oder sogar mehr in viele kleine und machtlose Kalifate. Letztendlich soll die Regierung Syriens gestürzt und durch die Erschaffung islamistischer Kalifate, welche westliche Werte ablehnen, jederzeit ein Vorwand für militärische Interventionen geschaffen werden. Auch wurde der Ölpreis unter dem Vorwand, ISIS auszubooten, nachhaltig gesenkt, was Rußland schadet und dem Westen nützt. 

Hier sieht man McCain bei der FSA mit Baghdadi, jetzt Kalif von ISIS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Ok, mit der totalen Destabilisierung der Region da unten kann ich mich anfreunden. Aber es wird ja so gerne von den westlichen Werten geredet und da passt es halt nicht zusammen dort so menschenverachtende Terroristen zu unterstützen.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Amon schrieb:


> Ok, mit der totalen Destabilisierung der Region da unten kann ich mich anfreunden. Aber es wird ja so gerne von den westlichen Werten geredet und da passt es halt nicht zusammen dort so menschenverachtende Terroristen zu unterstützen.


Als man in den 80ern Osama Bin Laden und seine "gang"  mit Training und Waffen nach Afghanistan lockte um die Sowjets zu bekämpfen, galt er als "Freedom Fighter". Diese Werte, die man uns so laut propagiert, existieren in den Herzen dieser Machthaber nicht.

"During Reagan’s 8 years in power, the CIA secretly sent billions of dollars of military aid to the mujahedeen in Afghanistan in a US-supported jihad against the Soviet Union.
We take a look at America’s role in Afghanistan that led to the rise of Osama bin Laden’s al Qaeda with Pulitzer prize-winning journalist Steve Coll, author of Ghost Wars: The Secret History of the CIA, Afghanistan, and Bin Laden, from the Soviet Invasion to September 10, 2001. "
Ghost Wars: How Reagan Armed the Mujahadeen in Afghanistan | Democracy Now!


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Dass Bin Laden von den Amerikanern ausgebildet und ausgerüstet wurde ist allgemein bekannt. Er ist aber erst zum Terroristen geworden als die Amis ihn fallen ließen.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (5. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Amon schrieb:


> Dass Bin Laden von den Amerikanern ausgebildet und ausgerüstet wurde ist allgemein bekannt. Er ist aber erst zum Terroristen geworden als die Amis ihn fallen ließen.


Das sagst du. Doch er wird kaum von einem Freiheitskämpfer zu einem Terroristen mutiert sein. Ihm ging es nur um die Etablierung seiner Terrororganisation.
 Es geht nur um die Auslegung. Als die Amis keine Verwendung mehr für ihn als Verbündeten hatten, so hatten sie um so mehr Verwendung für ihn als Feind.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Hier sieht man McCain bei der FSA mit Baghdadi, jetzt Kalif von ISIS:


Nö.


> In May 2013, Senator John McCain traveled to northern Syria in a trip organized by Moustafa, where he met and was photographed with Moustafa alongside General Salim Idriss, then the commander of the moderate[9][10][11][12] Supreme Military Council of the Free Syrian Army. *In 2014, Senator Rand Paul claimed that McCain had actually been photographed with fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria. This claim was subsequently debunked.[13]* The Islamic State and the Free Syrian Army have been in open conflict since January 2014.
> Syrian Emergency Task Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


siehe ausserdem: Four Pinocchios for Rand Paul’s claim that McCain met with the Islamic State - The Washington Post
Rand Paul repeats debunked report about John McCain meeting ISIS - CBS News
Rand Paul sparks firestorm with claim that John McCain posed with ISIS-linked jihadists in Syria | Daily Mail Online
The 9 Biggest Myths About ISIS Debunked

McCain hat nie mit dem Kalifen Händchen gehalten und posiert. Also bitte vorher informieren bevor man solche Märchen verbreitet und das am besten auf seriösen Seiten und nicht auf der einer dubiosen Person aus Australien. Dazu würde es auch schon reichen, sich das Originalvideo anzuschauen und nach der auch in dem Screenshot ersichtlichen "Syrian Emergency Task Force" zu suchen und zu informieren.



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Farsnews


Das sagt ja schon alles über den Wahrheitsgehalt aus. Das Haus- und Hoforgan der Revolutionsgarden des Irans. Das fässt man nichtmal mit der Pinzette an.


----------



## Amon (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Deswegen bin ich ja auch der Meinung dass man diese Meldung mit Vorsicht zu genießen hat.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> siehe ausserdem: Four Pinocchios for Rand Paul’s claim that McCain met with the Islamic State - The Washington Post
> Rand Paul repeats debunked report about John McCain meeting ISIS - CBS News
> ...


Das Bild ist eindeutig. McCain trifft sich mit islamistischen Terroristen der FSA illegal in Syrien und unter ihnen ist Baghdadi.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Amon schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja auch der Meinung dass man diese Meldung mit Vorsicht zu genießen hat.


URGENT: Unknown aircrafts drop weapons to ISIS southeast of Tikrit - Iraqi News


----------



## schlumpi13 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

@ Poulton
Bitte informiere dich!

John McCain, der Dirigent des "arabischen Frühlings" und der Kalif, von Thierry Meyssan


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj4OIgtMcGA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOGK57xs5Ro



Golfstaaten ermuntern Al-Nusra zum Rebranding | Telepolis


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Das Bild ist eindeutig. McCain trifft sich mit islamistischen Terroristen der FSA illegal in Syrien und unter ihnen ist Baghdadi.



Das darunter Baghdadi ist und das es sich um islamistische Terroristen handelt, wurde debunked. Ich zitiere dazu nochmal:


> > In May 2013, Senator John McCain traveled to northern Syria in a trip organized by Moustafa, where he met and was photographed with Moustafa alongside General Salim Idriss, then the commander of the moderate[9][10][11][12] Supreme Military Council of the Free Syrian Army. *In 2014, Senator Rand Paul claimed that McCain had actually been photographed with fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria. This claim was subsequently debunked.[13]* The Islamic State and the Free Syrian Army have been in open conflict since January 2014.
> > Syrian Emergency Task Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das darunter Baghdadi ist und das es sich um islamistische Terroristen handelt, wurde debunked. Ich zitiere dazu nochmal:


Das Bild ist nach wie vor eindeutig. Ein Augenarzt könnte dir das bestätigen. Auch die islamistische Natur der abgebildeten Personen ist unverkennbar. Was macht McCain denn bei den Islamisten? Sich über Demokratie und Freiheit unterhalten, welche die Islamisten dem syrischen Volk bringen sollen? Wohl kaum. Das Bild ist eindeutig. Baghdadi und McCain, es gibt keine Zweifel.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Die Behauptung das auf dem Bild McCain mit irgendwelchen Islamisten und Baghadi zu sehen ist, ist eindeutig widerlegt und ist ins Reich der Mythen und Märchen einzuordnen. Eine ständige Wiederholung dieser Falschbehauptung, macht sie nicht richtiger.


----------



## EX-Buzz (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

@Regelsatzverwerter

Willst du mit deinen Post´s jetzt nur provozieren und deine Weltanschauung publizieren oder geht es dir um einen ehrlichen Gedankenaustausch der überhalb des allg. Stammtischniveaus liegt?

Ich würde deine Antwort gerne abwarten, bevor ich hier weiter schreibe, denn auf Polemik und Wiederholung von bekanntem habe ich kein Lust.

Nur soviel zu dem Bild und dem Text:

- Lfz-Typ ist nicht EINDEUTIG erkennbar
- keine Trümmerteile (sowas geht sonst innerhalb von 5min auf Youtube online)
- glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle?
- ISIL exsitiert nicht mehr, es gibt nur noch IS ( spricht nicht für qualitativ hochwertigen Journalismus ) 


Als kleiner Denkanstoss:   Vielleicht mal drüber nachgedacht, das die Waffen vieleicht auch für eingeschlossene Irakische Streitkräfte gewesen sein können? Denn in vielen Gebieten  kämpfen zusätzlich auch lokale Aufständige gegen IS  .....wenn es denn überhaupt was in dieser Richtung war!


----------



## aloha84 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Sicher, dass es nicht 2 Reichsflugscheiben waren?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Behauptung das auf dem Bild McCain mit irgendwelchen Islamisten und Baghadi zu sehen ist, ist eindeutig widerlegt und ist ins Reich der Mythen und Märchen einzuordnen. Eine ständige Wiederholung dieser Falschbehauptung, macht sie nicht richtiger.


Nein, das sind keine Islamisten, das ist nur Karneval und Westewelle hat sich als Baghdadi verkleidet 

Hier noch mal im direkten Vergleich für alle Leugner:
http://qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-957b24a46d428111e7b93b11075c9a45?convert_to_webp=true


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> @Regelsatzverwerter
> 
> Willst du mit deinen Post´s jetzt nur provozieren und deine Weltanschauung publizieren oder geht es dir um einen ehrlichen Gedankenaustausch der überhalb des allg. Stammtischniveaus liegt?
> 
> ...


Es kann wohl kaum sein, daß täglich Nachschub aus Versehen zu ISIS geht. Und wie man ISIS/ISIL/IS/Daesh nun nennt, ist völlig gleich. Kann ja sein, daß die News nicht gerade so toll ist, aber was bringt es, es nutzlos abzustreiten?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Hier gibt es noch mehr zum abstreiten:

"Every day, trucks laden with food, clothing, and other supplies cross the border from Turkey to Syria. It is unclear who is picking up the goods. The haulers believe most of the cargo is going to the "Islamic State" militia. Oil, weapons, and soldiers are also being smuggled over the border, and Kurdish volunteers are now patrolling the area in a bid to stem the supplies. "
?IS? supply channels through Turkey | All media content | DW.DE | 26.11.2014


----------



## EX-Buzz (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

Hat sich grad geklärt, so wie deine Post´s beginnen, bist du  gar nicht an einem Meinungsaustausch interessiert. Meld mich ab aus diesem Thread.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2015)

*AW: Irakische Regierung: "Anti-Terror Koalition Hauptgrund, warum ISIS noch exisitiert."*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/12/w...shake-falsehoods-about-ties-to-isis.html?_r=0


> The man who was misidentified as Mr. Baghdadi in the photographs, Mr. Rogers said Thursday, was a commander of the Northern Storm Brigade, a group linked to the Free Syrian Army. Mr. Rogers declined to identify him by name, saying he feared for the man’s safety.




(und damit der nächste der VT verbreitet auf der Ignore.)


Edit: Es gab hier doch schonmal einen IS-Fred: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/355219-is-is.html


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Sämtliche Beiträge des Threads wurden in den bestehenden IS-Thread integriert.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das ist es ja was mich wundert. Ich glaube kaum dass die Briten so ruhig bleiben würden wenn die Irakis wirklich zwei britische Flugzeuge abgeschossen hätten.



Ich glaube vor allen Dingen kaum, dass die Briten (oder irgendwer anders) so blöd wären, eine derartige Aktion mit eigenen Flugzeugen durchzuführen. Wenn dann hätte man gecharterte Maschienen aus Afrika, Osteuropa oder Zentralasien abgeschossen (im Falle von "bösen westlichen Kräften" wären insbesondere letztere beiden nahliegend, dann kann mans gleich den Russen in die Schuhe schieben, wenn die Registriernummer zu einer ex-Sowjetrebublik gehört), deren Auftraggeber "unbekannt" war.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Teile und Herrsche. Ein Konzept das seit Jahrhunderten funktioniert.



Die Region ist in dutzende Teile getrennt und herrschen tut da so weit gar keiner (erst recht nicht Großbritannien, die sind überhaupt nicht vertreten) und mittelfristig hat der IS fast noch die besten Aussichten, eine dauerhafte Kontrolle zu etablieren. Ihn darin zu unterstützen wäre also genau das Gegenteil des von dir vorgeschlagenen Motivs. Und es führt dazu, dass es da überhaupt nichts mehr zu beherrschen gibt - dafür um so mehr Personen, die offen gewaltsam gegen u.a. britische Interessen vorgehen. Ne bessere Art, sich selbst zu schaden, gibt es in der Gegend für England nicht.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (10. März 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> *Moderative Anmerkung:*
> Sämtliche Beiträge des Threads wurden in den bestehenden IS-Thread integriert.
> 
> Mit den besten Grüßen,
> beren2707


Begründung? Gegebenenfalls mit Hinweis auf Forenregel zur Erstellung von Sammelsträngen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHaTDkGL6-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2015)

Gibt wohl grad Ärger im Paradies. 

IS: Der Islamische Staat hat Probleme im Irak und in Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (10. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Gibt wohl grad Ärger im Paradies.
> 
> IS: Der Islamische Staat hat Probleme im Irak und in Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Berichte von SOHR sind für gewöhnlich völliger Kappes und meist frei erfunden. Zum Beispiel haben kürzlich sogenannte Rebellen einen Raketenhagel auf den von der Regierung kontrollierten Teil Aleppos niedergehen lassen und dabei zwei Zivilisten getötet und 23 verletzt. SOHR aber berichtete von angeblichen Fassbomben, die von der Regierung auf die Zivilisten abgeworfen wurden und 25 oder mehr von ihnen töteten. Fotos gibt es natürlich nur von der Syrischen Nachrichtenagentur, da SOHR überhaupt nicht vor Ort war. Zivilisten gibt es im von dem "Rebellen" kontrollierten Teil der Stadt übrigens keine. Und Fassbomben gibt es auch keine. Die Dinger heißen FAB und stammen aus russicher Produktion.
Recent surge in terror attacks leaves 2 civilians dead scores injured in Damascus Aleppo Syrian Arab News Agency
Syrian army barrel bombs kill 25 in rebel-held area of Aleppo | Fox News


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2015)

Wie die "Bild" aus einem geheimen Bundeswehrbericht erfahren haben will soll der IS im Nordirak vermutlich Giftgasgranaten mit Chlorgas gegen Kämpfer der Peshmerga eingesetzt haben.
Eine Gefährdung für ihre eigenen Soldaten sieht die Bundeswehr durch den eventuellen Einsatz von Giftgas  im kurdischen Gebiet, im Moment, aber nicht.

Quelle: Bundeswehr berichtet über möglichen Giftgas-Angriff im Nordirak - Politik-News - Süddeutsche.de

Wundern würde es mich nicht wen der IS auch  Giftgas wie Chlorgas einsetzen würde. Chlor und Chlorgas ist sehr leicht zu beschaffen, sowie die Herstellung von Chlorgas  auch nicht besonders kompliziert ist. Genau aus diesem Grund stellt es eine billige und effektive chemische Waffe dar, vor allem gegen Gegner die sich in Gräben oder Erdkulen aufhalten (Chlorgas ist schwerer als Luft) und über keine Gasmasken verfügen, wie im Fall der kurdischen Kämpfer wohl überwiegend der Fall.

Würde mich daher nicht wundern wen wir künftig noch häufiger zu hören bekommen das der IS Giftgas und vor allem Chlorgas einsetzt.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Nightslaver - cooler Name ... also gerade in diesem Thread.

Der IS wird ja gemeinhin als ideologisch motiviertes Konstrukt begriffen, was oft schon reicht, um diese Menschen abzustempeln. Es sei unbegreiflich/verrückt wie auch immer, was "da unten" geschieht. Diese Haltung wird ja auch durch die Medienberichterstattung motiviert.

Ich denke, dass die Menschen da außer Acht lassen, dass unsere Soldaten auch nur als ideologische Krieger gesehen werden können, beladen mit der Ideologie des Westens.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass das einfach Revolutionäre sind. Schon allein, dass sich alle Kräfte der Region öffentlich gegen sie verbünden (wie beispielsweise auch bei der franz. Rev.) spricht doch Bände - von dem was hinter der Hand abläuft rede ich dabei explizit nicht (was damals ja aber auch nicht anders war). Wie bei jeder Revolution wird auch Krieg gegen ideelle Güter (Kunst&Kultur) geführt. Vergleichbar mit den Ikonoklasten des Mittelalters oder aber auch den zerstörerischen Auswüchsen des Protestantismus usw.

Ich denke, dass man den IS respektieren sollte, um zu einem Friedensvertrag zu kommen. Dann können die sich alleine im Inneren zerfleischen ... oder auch nicht. Das ganze findet im Grenzland Syrien/Irak statt - es kann uns egal sein. Wir sollten die qualifizierten Flüchtlinge als Gottesgeschenk begreifen und die nicht so qualifizierten Flüchtlinge als europäische Aufgabe und fertig


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

hardwaerevreag schrieb:


> Nightslaver - cooler Name ... also gerade in diesem Thread.
> 
> Der IS wird ja gemeinhin als ideologisch motiviertes Konstrukt begriffen, was oft schon reicht, um diese Menschen abzustempeln. Es sei unbegreiflich/verrückt wie auch immer, was "da unten" geschieht. Diese Haltung wird ja auch durch die Medienberichterstattung motiviert.
> 
> ...



Nun es gibt schon einige gravierende Unterschiede zwischen der französischen Revolution und dem IS.
Der offensichtlichste dürfte sein das in der französischen Revolution nicht für einen "Gottesstaat" gekämpft wurde, ehr im Gegenteil das Ziel war es das Unrecht das angeblich von Gott gegeben war (König regiert von Gottes Gnaden) zu brechen.
Weiterhin hatte die französische Revolution auch nie zum Ziel Menschen außerhalb ihrer Landesgrenzen den Kopf abzuschlagen oder zu erobern wen sie das eigene religöse Weltbild nicht teilen, wie es beim IS der Fall ist.
Darüber hinaus gibt es noch viel mehr Unterschiede die einen Vergleich zwischen beiden ehr hinken lassen.
Das einzige was beide Dinge gemeinsam haben ist die extreme der Gewalt, der aber wieder völlig unterschiedliche Motivation und Bedinungen zugrunde liegen.

Und warum sich die Länder um den IS verbünden dürfte wohl damit zusammen hängen das der IS ihnen direkt und indriekt den Krieg erklärt hat indem er alle die eine andere Auffassung vom Glauben haben, oder gar einen anderen Glauben besitzen umbringen und erobern will.
Bei so einer Auffassung kann es natürlich auch keinen Frieden mit dem IS geben, auf welcher Grundlage sollte der erfolgen?


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

Würde man jetzt um Friedensgespräche ansuchen, könnten die Politiker gleich abdanken. 
Dafür wurde zu viel Porzellan zerbrochen (bescheuerte Metapher, da es sich um Menschenleben handelt). Außerdem wäre das ein tolles Beispiel für alle anderen extremistischen Gruppen etwas ähnliches zu versuchen. Nach dem Motto "Man muss nur grausam und hartnäckig sein, irgendwann knicken sie schon ein".


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2015)

hardwaerevreag schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man den IS respektieren sollte, um zu einem Friedensvertrag zu kommen. Dann können die sich alleine im Inneren zerfleischen ... oder auch nicht. Das ganze findet im Grenzland Syrien/Irak statt - es kann uns egal sein. Wir sollten die qualifizierten Flüchtlinge als Gottesgeschenk begreifen und die nicht so qualifizierten Flüchtlinge als europäische Aufgabe und fertig



Mit solchen Leuten kannst du nicht verhandeln, da sie dich als Verhandlungspartner nicht akzeptieren würden, außerdem wollen die auch gar nicht verhandeln.


----------



## Z28LET (14. August 2015)

Ich denke auch mit diesen "Menschen" von IS kann man keinen Frieden schließen.
Hier gibt es nur ein sinnvolles Ende.

_"Solange noch verdorbene Mutanten Atem schöpfen, 
kann es keinen Frieden geben. 
Solange noch die Herzen obszöner Ketzer schlagen, 
kann es keine Ruhen geben. 
Solange noch ungläubige Verräter leben, 
kann es keine Versöhnung geben."_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weiterhin hatte die französische Revolution auch nie zum Ziel Menschen außerhalb ihrer Landesgrenzen den Kopf abzuschlagen oder zu erobern wen sie das eigene religöse Weltbild nicht teilen, wie es beim IS der Fall ist.



Die französische Revolution ist sogar sehr berühmt für ihre Ambitionen im "Widersachern den Kopf abhacken" und der IS sieht sich in der tradition des Osmanischen Reiches mit entsprechenden Landesgrenzen.
Hoch lebe der Nationalismus.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die französische Revolution ist sogar sehr berühmt für ihre Ambitionen im "Widersachern den Kopf abhacken" und der IS sieht sich in der tradition des Osmanischen Reiches mit entsprechenden Landesgrenzen.
> Hoch lebe der Nationalismus.



Wen du des lesen mächtig bist habe ich auch nicht die Tradition des Köpfe abhackens bestriten, sondern Menschen außerhalb der französischen Staatsgrenzen abschlagen zu wollen, ich hebe es extra für dich nochmal hervor:

"Weiterhin hatte die französische Revolution auch nie zum Ziel Menschen * außerhalb ihrer Landesgrenzen* den Kopf abzuschlagen *oder zu erobern* wen  sie das eigene religöse Weltbild nicht teilen, wie es beim IS der Fall  ist."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2015)

Ich bin des Lesens mächtig, danke der Nachfrage. Und um es dir ebenfalls zu erleichtern, weitere Aspekte meiner Aussage zu erlesen, wiederhole ich auch noch einmal den zweiten Teil meines Posts, der auf dein Argument der Landesgrenzen einging:
"und der IS sieht sich in der tradition des Osmanischen Reiches mit entsprechenden Landesgrenzen."


----------



## Z28LET (16. August 2015)

Aha, und die Landesgrenzen in welchem Jahr/Jahrhundert?
Das war ja auch nicht immer gleich.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Aha, und die Landesgrenzen in welchem Jahr/Jahrhundert?
> Das war ja auch nicht immer gleich.



Mal davon abgesehen das der IS gesagt hat das es für ihn keine Grenzen gibt.


----------



## Z28LET (17. August 2015)

Schade, weil die Osmanen sind ja nicht bis zu unserem Kerngebiet des heiligen römischen Reiches deutscher Nationen vorgedrungen.
Da hätte man ja hoffen können, man bleibt von der IS Bagage direkt verschont.


----------



## Anticrist (7. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine*



> Array*Russland rüstet das Assad-Regime mit modernen Waffen aus und plant nun möglicherweise sogar die Entsendung eigener Truppen nach Syrien. Die USA sehen das mit Sorgen - lassen Putin aber gewähren.*




Jeden Kommentar zu Syrien als "Einmischung in die Angelegenheiten anderer Länder" abkanzeln und jetzt das.. witzig wie schnell sich Maxime ändern wenn es um die eigenen Interessen geht


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine*

Finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht, wenn man sich den IS als Gegner ansieht.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Jeden Kommentar zu Syrien als "Einmischung in die Angelegenheiten anderer Länder" abkanzeln und jetzt das.. witzig wie schnell sich Maxime ändern wenn es um die eigenen Interessen geht [/FONT][/FONT]



Man kann von Assad halten was man will. Fakt ist aber, dass sich momentan alle wegen dem IS in die Hosen machen und wie man hier auf der Karte sieht, wird Syrien davon quasi überrollt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bürgerkrieg_in_Syrien
Und wenn jetzt Russland hilft dagegen zu kämpfen, ist das jetzt böse? 

Das Interessanteste ist aber folgender Satz aus Wikipedia: 


> Im Juni 2014 gewann Assad nach offiziellen Angaben mit 88,7 Prozent der Stimmen die Präsidentenwahl in Syrien.[SUP][27][/SUP] UN, EU und USA kritisierten die Wahl während des anhaltenden Bürgerkriegs und bezeichneten diese als "Farce". Einige Staaten, darunter Deutschland und Frankreich, verboten es, in der syrischen Botschaft im jeweiligen Land an der Wahl teilzunehmen.


Aber in der Ukraine ist das überhaupt kein Problem 

Und was hat dein Post jetzt eigentlich mit der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## beren2707 (8. September 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:
*Die ehemals dem Ukraine-Thread zugehörigen Beiträge über mir wurden nun in den IS-Thread verschoben. Bitte achtet in Zukunft darauf, dass ihr die vorhandenen Threads nutzt und Beiträge dort postet, wo sie hingehören.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## JePe (23. September 2015)

*Aw: Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt Russland hilft dagegen zu kämpfen, ist das jetzt böse?



Wenn man genau hinschaut, _was_ fuer Waffen von Russland _wo_ in Stellung gebracht werden, dann koennte man auf die Idee kommen, dass die russische Armee eher zum Einsatz kommen soll, um Assad im Kampf gegen die Aufstaendischen im Land zu unterstuetzen oder ihm zumindest irgendwann auf seinem unvermeidlichen Weg ins Exil den Ruecken frei zu halten. Ernste Absichten, den IS zu bekaempfen, sehe ich eher nicht.

Interessant finde ich ausserdem, das Russland bei jedem in Lettland stationierten Panzer von Einkreisung durch die NATO fabuliert und ihr ein aggressives Vorruecken auf das russische Mutterland unterstellt, gleichzeitig aber in seiner Exklave Kaliningrad atomar bestueckte Iskander-Raketen in Stellung bringt und nun in Syrien - und damit in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zum NATO-Mitglied Tuerkei - Stuetzpunkte errichtet und sich in ein militaerisches Abenteuer zu stuerzen im Begriff ist, ohne dass das gleichermassen beweint wird.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine*



JePe schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich ausserdem, das Russland bei jedem in Lettland stationierten Panzer von Einkreisung durch die NATO fabuliert und ihr ein aggressives Vorruecken auf das russische Mutterland unterstellt, gleichzeitig aber in seiner Exklave Kaliningrad atomar bestueckte Iskander-Raketen in Stellung bringt und nun in Syrien - und damit in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zum NATO-Mitglied Tuerkei - Stuetzpunkte errichtet und sich in ein militaerisches Abenteuer zu stuerzen im Begriff ist, ohne dass das gleichermassen beweint wird.



Achtung, das ist eine gefährliche Behauptung.

Russlands Ankündigung Iskanderraketen nach Kaliningrad zu verlegen ist alt und wurde bereits mehrfach ausgesprochen, u.a. in einer Videobotschaft vom damaligen Präsidenten Medwedev. 
Der Zusammenhang waren die Pläne der USA in Polen & Tschechien einen Raketenschild gegen Iranische Raketen zu installieren. Es gibt einige Nachrichtenportale welche DIESE Meldung (lockere 4 Jahre alt) auf die AKTUELLE Ukraine Krise gedeutet haben. Das ist aber nicht vollständig korrekt.

Googelt man z.b. Russland Kaliningrad Iskander so bekommt man:
Meldungen von 2015 das Russland dort Raketen stationieren will &
Meldung von 2013 das Russland dort Raketen stationiert HAT.
US-Raketenschirm: Russlands Gegenmaßnahmen in Kaliningrad, 08.11.2008 (Friedensratschlag) <-- ist von _*2008*_!

Hier wird schlicht und ergreifend Propaganda betrieben. Russland spielt mit dieser Option seit Jahren und versucht sie als Druckmittel zu benutzen. 2008 hats keinen interessiert, 2011 hats niemanden interessiert, 2015 wird's als Russische Aggression verkauft.

Ich hab das Thema Raketenschild & Russische Reaktion bereits 2009 in meiner Diplomarbeit verwendet. Was sich seit damals verändert hat?
Auf einmal, weils mittlerweile wieder der böse Russe ist, findet das Thema in der Deutschen Öffentlichkeit einen festen Platz & wird nicht nach 5 Minuten wieder vergessen.


----------



## JePe (24. September 2015)

Diese Meldung eines vom russischen Staat betriebenen Mediums datiert auf den Dezember 2014; in ihr ist die Rede von der Stationierung von Atom-Raketen wegen der "NATO-Expansion"; sie laesst offen, ob es sich um eine temporaere oder dauerhafte Stationierung handelt.

Am Ende ging es mir auch weniger um die Stationierung von was-auch-immer in Kaliningrad (weil das hier auch nicht das Thema ist), sondern um die bemerkenswerte Diskrepanz zwischen russischen Worten und Taten.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. September 2015)

Jaja JePe wir wissen ja, wenn du nicht gegen Russland hetzen kannst, bist du nicht glücklich!
Aber warum  informierst du dich immer nur so einseitig?!
*


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGs_6SucAWw


Ich finde es krank, wenn du die Bekämpfung des IS "beweinst"!
*...und  zu deinen "Aufständigen" - ich denke nicht, dass man Al-Qaida so bezeichnen kann, dass sind PRO-US-Terroristen!



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder ihm zumindest irgendwann auf seinem* unvermeidlichen Weg ins Exil*  den Ruecken frei zu halten. Ernste Absichten, den IS zu bekaempfen, sehe  ich eher nicht.


Da Assad der demokratisch gewählte Präsident von Syrien ist und mit einer ungeheuren Mehrheit von 88,7% gewählt wurde und selbst die USA ihn nun nicht mehr stürzen werden, wird er uns zumindest bis zur nächsten Wahl erhalten bleiben! 
Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage basiert deine präferierte Absetzung Assads und die westliche Unterstützung der Terroristen, die du "Aufständige" nennst?

JePe denk dran, keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort!


----------



## JePe (30. September 2015)

Russland hat nach, natuerlich einstimmiger, Zustimmung durch die Duma heute erstmals Luftangriffe in Syrien durchgefuehrt - in der Region Hama und Homs, angeblich gegen den IS gerichtet. Der ist aber eigentlich ganz woanders. Mal wieder verflogen?


----------



## Nazzy (1. Oktober 2015)

auf was für einer Mission bist du eigentlich unterwegs ? Sammelst du nur "Fakten", die man gegen Russland verwenden könnte ?


----------



## JePe (1. Oktober 2015)

Weshalb die Anfuehrungszeichen?

Was, russische Soldaten in Syrien? So ein "hysterischer" Quatsch. Flugzeuge? Was fuer Flugzeuge? Ach so. Die. Da sind "humanitaere Gueter" drin. Was, ihr wollt da mal reinschauen? Pfft. Fliegen wir eben einen Umweg. Na gut, sind eben doch Soldaten und Flugzeuge von uns dort. Aber damit wollen wir den IS bekaempfen. Echt jetzt!

Meine "Mission" ist die Wahrheitsfindung. Und die gestaltet sich bei einer Nuklearmacht, die ihre Presse weitestgehend verstaatlicht hat und die zwar Herrn Snowden Asyl gewaehrt, aber selbst jeden nicht genehmen Bericht (nicht nur) ueber z. B. militaerische Aktionen zu "Friedens"zeiten mit mehrjaehrigen Haftstrafen bedroht, schwierig. Was aber nicht heisst, dass ich es nicht trotzdem versuchen duerfte?


----------



## JePe (5. Oktober 2015)

Russischer Jet dringt in türkischen Luftraum ein.


----------



## acc (5. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Russland hat nach, natuerlich einstimmiger, Zustimmung durch die Duma heute erstmals Luftangriffe in Syrien durchgefuehrt - in der Region Hama und Homs, angeblich gegen den IS gerichtet. Der ist aber eigentlich ganz woanders. Mal wieder verflogen?



seltsam, einige tage vorher hat der is noch völlig unbehelligt von den sogenanten gemässigten rebellen in der gegend angebliche homosexuelle exekutiert.


----------



## xNeo92x (5. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Russischer Jet dringt in türkischen Luftraum ein.



Militär: Russischer Jet verletzte türkischen Luftraum wegen ungünstigen Wetters


----------



## JePe (6. Oktober 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Militär: Russischer Jet verletzte türkischen Luftraum wegen ungünstigen Wetters



Interessant. Lt. russischer Wochenschau soll das Wetter "perfect conditions for airstrikes" bieten? Hier sieht das Wetter auch nicht so schrecklich aus. Davon, dass es ja auch noch das eine oder andere technische Hilfsmittelchen gibt mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## acc (6. Oktober 2015)

es soll ja so ein  phänomen geben, wo aufgrund verschiedener physikalischer gegebenheiten wolken,nebel,  winde etc. entstehen und auch wieder verschwinden. nennt man wetter, lernt man eigentlich an jeder schule. 
ist übrigens schon geklärt wo das war? die "sicherheitszone" die die türkei im syrischen luftraum  eingerichtet haben, zählt nämlich nicht zum türkischen luftraum, als wenn das die türkische regierung zusammen mit den natohetzern ganz anders sieht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Oktober 2015)

Syrien-Krieg: Russischer Pilot erfasst türkische F-16 mit Gefechtsradar - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2015)

Russland und die Türkei haben doch schon immer Probleme miteinander. 
Das reicht Jahrhunderte zurück.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Russland und die Türkei haben doch schon immer Probleme miteinander.
> Das reicht Jahrhunderte zurück.


Stimmt nicht ganz. Die beiden waren eine Zeit lang enge Verbündete.


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2015)

acc schrieb:


> es soll ja so ein  phänomen geben, wo aufgrund verschiedener physikalischer gegebenheiten wolken,nebel,  winde etc. entstehen und auch wieder verschwinden. nennt man wetter, lernt man eigentlich an jeder schule.



... und lt. russischem Wetterbericht waren die Rahmenbedingungen perfekt. Davon, dass Piloten keinen Atlas auf dem Beifahrersitz liegen haben und nicht nach Sicht fliegen, mal abgesehen: entweder ist man in der Lage, den Luftraum eines NATO-Landes zu umfliegen oder nicht. Wenn nicht, laesst man seine Voegel besser gleich am Boden. Ganz besonders, wenn man sonst gerne schnappatmend von einer "Einkreisung" durch die NATO phantasiert.



acc schrieb:


> ist übrigens schon geklärt wo das war? die "sicherheitszone" die die türkei im syrischen luftraum eingerichtet haben, zählt nämlich nicht zum türkischen luftraum, als wenn das die türkische regierung zusammen mit den natohetzern ganz anders sieht.



Da sich Russland fuer einen (von mutmasslich inzwischen mindestens zwei) Zwischenfaellen entschuldigt hat, wird es wohl im tuerkischen Luftraum gewesen sein.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Amis sind im Balkan damals auch in die feindliche Zone geflogen, war auch nicht so geplant. 

Sowas kann passieren, es bedient schließlich immernoch ein Mensch die Maschine.


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2015)

Russland will heute insgesamt 26 Marschflugkoerper ueber eine Entfernung von 1.500 Kilometern auf Stellungen des IS abgefeuert haben. Ueber den exakten Abschussort schweigt man sich zwar aus, die Aktion duerfte aber nicht unheikel sein, weil die Waffen vermutlich vom Kaspischen Meer aus abgefeuert wurden und auf ihrem Weg zwangslaeufig fremden Luftraum durchquert haben. Und waehrend sich russische Piloten ja unlaengst wiederholt verflogen haben, prahlt man bei den Marschflugkoerpern mit deren „absoluter Genauigkeit“.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2015)

Na ja, wenns *PENG* macht und ein Zivilflugzeug vom Himmel stürzt, dann wills wieder keiner gewesen sein.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenns *PENG* macht und ein Zivilflugzeug vom Himmel stürzt, dann wills wieder keiner gewesen sein.



Überall arbeiten zweit gleiche Schuldige. 
Keiner wars und niemand hat es gesehen -- die Typen nerven echt.


----------



## acc (7. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und lt. russischem Wetterbericht waren die Rahmenbedingungen perfekt. Davon, dass Piloten keinen Atlas auf dem Beifahrersitz liegen haben und nicht nach Sicht fliegen, mal abgesehen: entweder ist man in der Lage, den Luftraum eines NATO-Landes zu umfliegen oder nicht. Wenn nicht, laesst man seine Voegel besser gleich am Boden. Ganz besonders, wenn man sonst gerne schnappatmend von einer "Einkreisung" durch die NATO phantasiert.



normalerweise meint man dann imer die bedingungen im zielgebiet. im übrigens war das ganze nicht so schlimm, deine us-buddies verfliegen sich gleich um einige tausend kilometer und das tagtäglich, das stört dich seltsamerweise nicht. 



> Da sich Russland fuer einen (von mutmasslich inzwischen mindestens zwei) Zwischenfaellen entschuldigt hat, wird es wohl im tuerkischen Luftraum gewesen sein.



das einzige was sich dazu finden lässt, ist die aussage, das man es untersucht. ist aber klar, man muss ja erst mal heraus finden, wovon die türken überhaupt sprechen. die haben es bekannterweise nicht so mit der wahrheit, deswegen passen die auch so gut in die nato .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und lt. russischem Wetterbericht waren die Rahmenbedingungen perfekt. Davon, dass Piloten keinen Atlas auf dem Beifahrersitz liegen haben und nicht nach Sicht fliegen, mal abgesehen: entweder ist man in der Lage, den Luftraum eines NATO-Landes zu umfliegen oder nicht. Wenn nicht, laesst man seine Voegel besser gleich am Boden. Ganz besonders, wenn man sonst gerne schnappatmend von einer "Einkreisung" durch die NATO phantasiert.



Naja, wenn man alles in 1000 km Umkreis als Privateigentum betrachtet, dann kann es halt schon mal vorkommen, dass man in "fremden" Territorium unterwegs ist oder dass die NATO auf "eigenem" Grund auftaucht...




Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Marschflugkörper verfliegen sich auch nicht so leicht wie Piloten.
> Welche Gefahr siehst du denn? Glaubst du wirklich, dass irgendwer mit den RUSSEN einen Krieg anfängt?



Es geht nicht darum, dass jemand mit den Russen einen Krieg anfängt. Es geht darum, dass Russland erneut und wiederholt Militärgerät in fremdes Hoheitsgebiet entsendet - was für sich eine Kriegserklärung durch Russland darstellt. Wobei ich die Marschflugkörper hierbei als noch wesentlich brisanter beurteile. 1500 km sind keine kleinen Kurzstreckenmodelle mehr. Sowas kann in der Regel relativ große Sprengköpfe tragen und es ist eine vergleichsweise und im Kampf gegen Terroristen ohne Luftabwehr vollkommen überflüssige und überteuerte Waffe. Und auch wenn die Abschussroute aus dem Kaspischen Meer nicht zwingend über türkisches Territorium verlaufen muss (aus dem Iran höre ich aber allerdings auch keine Freigabe - und Georgien wird garantiert keine gegeben haben), so doch dicht daran vorbei/längere Zeit darauf hinzu.

Oder um es anders zu beschreiben: Russland hat heute potential nuklearwaffentaugliche Waffensysteme (ungefähr) in Richtung eines NATO-Staates abgefeuert, deren Einsatz durch keinen anderen Zweck rational begründet werden kann.

Das ist kein Spiel mit Streichhölzern, dass ist eine Flammenwerfersymphonie vor einer Tankstelle.


----------



## acc (7. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass jemand mit den Russen einen Krieg anfängt. Es geht darum, dass Russland erneut und wiederholt Militärgerät in fremdes Hoheitsgebiet entsendet - was für sich eine Kriegserklärung durch Russland darstellt.



ich seh da kein problem, nicht die syrer haben die türkei bombardiert, sondern andersherum. in dem fall geht die ganze sache eindeutig von der türkei aus, nato-verteidgungsfall fällt damit auch flach, falls die türken auf sowas spekulieren.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass jemand mit den Russen einen Krieg anfängt. Es geht darum, dass Russland erneut und wiederholt Militärgerät in fremdes Hoheitsgebiet entsendet - was für sich eine Kriegserklärung durch Russland darstellt. Wobei ich die Marschflugkörper hierbei als noch wesentlich brisanter beurteile. 1500 km sind keine kleinen Kurzstreckenmodelle mehr. Sowas kann in der Regel relativ große Sprengköpfe tragen und es ist eine vergleichsweise und im Kampf gegen Terroristen ohne Luftabwehr vollkommen überflüssige und überteuerte Waffe. Und auch wenn die Abschussroute aus dem Kaspischen Meer nicht zwingend über türkisches Territorium verlaufen muss (aus dem Iran höre ich aber allerdings auch keine Freigabe - und Georgien wird garantiert keine gegeben haben), so doch dicht daran vorbei/längere Zeit darauf hinzu.
> 
> Oder um es anders zu beschreiben: Russland hat heute potential nuklearwaffentaugliche Waffensysteme (ungefähr) in Richtung eines NATO-Staates abgefeuert, deren Einsatz durch keinen anderen Zweck rational begründet werden kann.
> 
> Das ist kein Spiel mit Streichhölzern, dass ist eine Flammenwerfersymphonie vor einer Tankstelle.




Mal langsam...

Niemand regt sich auf wenn die Amis mit Marschflugkörpern quer über die Kontinente verteilt durch die Gegend ballern und dabei weiß Gott wie viele Länder kreuzen müssen. Bei sovielen Vermutungen wie alleine hier im Thread gemacht werden ist die Devise immer die gleiche:
Erstmal ruhig Blut.

Zu behaupten der Einsatz wäre unnütz ist halt nichts anderes als deine unfundierte Meinung. Ohne zu wissen welche Ziele wo getroffen wurden lässt sich schlecht, mehrere tausend Km weit weg, darüber urteilen was militärisch sinnvoll / notwendig ist.

Ebensowenig kann irgendjemand hier tatsächlich darüber urteilen wer was wusste oder wer über was informiert wurde. 
In der Regel pflegen Staaten Militäraktionen nicht mit dem Volk zu diskutieren, noch seltener ist zusätzlich Details über Medienkanäle fremder Länder zu verbreiten. Bedeutet: Mutmaßungen sind genau das. Mutmaßungen.

Kein Mensch hat Interesse an einem Krieg... Russland will dass die NATO ihn Ernst nimmt und eingebzogen werden, keinen Krieg anfangen.
Diese Luftraumverletzungen, das war doch absehbar dass es zu solchen "Vorfällen" kommt. Mit der Ankündigung der Verlegung russischer Kampfflugzeuge war doch das Drehbuch für sowas schon geschrieben.

In Syrien passiert im Moment weder etwas unvorhergesehenes, noch etwas bedrohliches für die NATO.
Wenn die Türkei sich in irgendeiner Weise bedroht fühlt können wir unsere Patriots ja weiter dort stationieren... Wurde ja erst vor 6 Wochen beschlossen den Einsatz nicht zu verlängern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Zu behaupten der Einsatz wäre unnütz ist halt nichts anderes als deine unfundierte Meinung. Ohne zu wissen welche Ziele wo getroffen wurden lässt sich schlecht, mehrere tausend Km weit weg, darüber urteilen was militärisch sinnvoll / notwendig ist.



Nenn mir einen Grund, wieso man einen teuren Marschflugkörper nutzen muss, um einen Gefechtskopf zu einem Ziel zu befördern, dass weder Luftraumüberwachung noch Luftabwehr hat.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Grund, wieso man einen teuren Marschflugkörper nutzen muss, um einen Gefechtskopf zu einem Ziel zu befördern, dass weder Luftraumüberwachung noch Luftabwehr hat.



Weil man es kann 
Die Kosten dürften doch auf das Selbe hinauslaufen. 
Teurer Marschflugkörper = Bomber-Jet (Treibstoff) + günstigere Bombe
Und die Piloten können währen dessen Pause machen.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Grund, wieso man einen teuren Marschflugkörper nutzen muss, um einen Gefechtskopf zu einem Ziel zu befördern, dass weder Luftraumüberwachung noch Luftabwehr hat.



Weils schneller, einfacher und effektiver ist. Ausserdem hast du keine Ahnung was ISIS oder die FSA tatsächlich dort in Syrien und im Irak hat oder nicht hat. So wie wir alle hier.
Und ich wiederhole: Ohne zu wissen was wann wo angegriffen wurde sind solche Pauschalaussagen vollkommen nutzlos.

Ausserdem, teuer? Was ist das für ein Faktor? Die Russen haben tausende Soldaten und zig Flugzeuge nach Syrien verlegt, dagegen sind paar Flugkörper Peanuts.

Und es gibt soooviele mögliche Gründe warum Russland Flugkörper statt Flugzeuge geschickt hat. Und soooviele sind soooviel wahrscheinlicher als deine krude Erklärung einer Eskalation gegenüber dem Westen.
Lass es ganz banal erklären: Ggf wurden Ziele gleichzeitig getroffen die man mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Flugzeugen nicht hätte gleichzeitig, oder in einem für die militärische Notwendigkeit akzeptablen Zeitraum treffen können.
Schon wirds ne ganz banale Abwägung aus 
- Was brauch ich? -->Wirkungsforderung
- Was habe ich? --> Einsatz geeignter Mittel

Fertig...

Klingt wahrscheinlicher als die Wahrnehmung das Russland den Dritten Weltkrieg anzetteln will...


----------



## JePe (9. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Weils schneller, einfacher und effektiver ist.



Das wuerde ich fuer Deine unfundierte Meinung © halten.

Schneller - wohl kaum; lt. russischer Systempresse wurden Kalibr-Marschflugkoerper verwendet; die Reichweite laesst da eigentlich nur die Variante 3M-14S zu ... und die fliegt mit hoechstens 0,8 Mach. Die in Latakia stationierten Flugzeuge haetten mit einem Vielfachen dieser Geschwindigkeit nur einen Bruchteil der Strecke zuruecklegen muessen, um dieselben Ziele zu treffen.

Einfacher - 1.500 Kilometer sind ein langer Weg, waehrend dem sich eine Situation grundlegend veraendern kann. Da ein Marschflugkoerper, anders als eine Drohne, das Ziel nicht visuell beobachten und im Bedarfsfall auch nicht abwartend im Kreis fliegen kann, sind Kollateralschaeden deutlich wahrscheinlicher und wurden von Russland zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen.

Effektiver - die Kalibr 3M-14S kann einen bis zu 450 Kilogramm schweren Sprengkopf transportieren. Eine Su-34, wie sie lt. russischer Systempresse in Syrien eingesetzt wird, kann bis zu 8.200 Kilogramm Waffenlast transportieren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> (...)militärische Notwendigkeit(...)



Ich habe ziemlich viel Phantasie - aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen keine militaerische Notwendigkeit zusammenreimen, die einen Marschflugkoerpereinsatz ueber eine Distanz von 1.500 Kilometer hinweg in Syrien fuer Russland alternativlos gemacht haette. Du etwa?

Bleibt am Ende noch "weil sie es koennen". In der Tierwelt mag das ein hinreichendes Argument sein (Affen essen Bananen auch mit Schale, weil sie es eben koennen), bei der groessten Nuklearmacht der Welt wuerde ich mir aber rationalere Motive wuenschen.

Btw ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass vier russische Marschflugkoerper es nicht bis ins Ziel geschafft haben und auf iranischem Territorium niedergegangen sind.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Btw ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass vier russische Marschflugkoerper es nicht bis ins Ziel geschafft haben und auf iranischem Territorium niedergegangen sind.



Typischer CNN-Dünnpfiff.

Iran dementiert westliche Medienberichte: Kein Fehlschlag russischer Raketen


----------



## JePe (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich zitiere mal:

_Wie die iranische Nachrichtenagentur FARS unter Berufung auf Sputnik meldet, hat ein Sprecher des iranischen Verteidigungsministeriums mitgeteilt(...)_

Eine iranische Nachrichtenagentur meldet unter Berufung auf die russische Systempresse, dass ein Sprecher des iranischen Verteidigungsministeriums ... ? Warum ruft die iranische Nachrichtenagentur nicht direkt beim iranischen Verteidigungsministerium an?

Bei FARS selbst liest sich das dann so:

_A source at the Iranian Defense Ministry told Sputnik that it has not received any report indicating the crash of the Russian missiles on Iranian territories, describing the allegations as "psychological war"._

Kein "Sprecher", nur eine "Quelle". Was genau macht die eine Meldung nun zu "Duennpfiff" und die andere zur ultimativen Wahrheit?


----------



## hoffgang (9. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Das wuerde ich fuer Deine unfundierte Meinung © halten.



Kannst du.
Allerdings hab ich nen Vorteil, ich bin seit über 10 Jahren Offizier. Das verschafft mir eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge.



JePe schrieb:


> Schneller - wohl kaum; lt. russischer Systempresse wurden Kalibr-Marschflugkoerper verwendet; die Reichweite laesst da eigentlich nur die Variante 3M-14S zu ... und die fliegt mit hoechstens 0,8 Mach. Die in Latakia stationierten Flugzeuge haetten mit einem Vielfachen dieser Geschwindigkeit nur einen Bruchteil der Strecke zuruecklegen muessen, um dieselben Ziele zu treffen.
> 
> Einfacher - 1.500 Kilometer sind ein langer Weg, waehrend dem sich eine Situation grundlegend veraendern kann. Da ein Marschflugkoerper, anders als eine Drohne, das Ziel nicht visuell beobachten und im Bedarfsfall auch nicht abwartend im Kreis fliegen kann, sind Kollateralschaeden deutlich wahrscheinlicher und wurden von Russland zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen.
> 
> Effektiver - die Kalibr 3M-14S kann einen bis zu 450 Kilogramm schweren Sprengkopf transportieren. Eine Su-34, wie sie lt. russischer Systempresse in Syrien eingesetzt wird, kann bis zu 8.200 Kilogramm Waffenlast transportieren.



Tolles Wiki Wissen. Für ne Bewertung von Aussen vollkommen unnütz. Meinen einen Erklärungsansatz (unter unzähligen möglichen) hast du ja ignoriert.
Ja alles was du aufzählst mag stimmen. Dennoch ist diese Entscheidung mit dem was wir wissen nicht bewertbar.

Wie kannst du irgendwas ausschliessen? Oder was annehmen? Du weisst es nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe ziemlich viel Phantasie - aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen keine militaerische Notwendigkeit zusammenreimen, die einen Marschflugkoerpereinsatz ueber eine Distanz von 1.500 Kilometer hinweg in Syrien fuer Russland alternativlos gemacht haette. Du etwa?



Ich hab nicht nur ne Menge Phantasie sondern auch ne umfassende Schulung in Sachen Taktik & Strategie (sollte bei meinem Beruf auch drin sein...)
ICH kann mir das sehr wohl vorstellen, ICH hab in Simulationen ähnliche Entscheidungen getroffen. Das Abwägen verschiedener Mittel.

Ich wiederhole, kennen wir die Umstände nicht ist alles Mutmaßung.
Und sehr SEHR vieles ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher als irgendwelche THeorien das Russland einen Krieg mit der NATO provoziert.




JePe schrieb:


> Bleibt am Ende noch "weil sie es koennen". In der Tierwelt mag das ein hinreichendes Argument sein (Affen essen Bananen auch mit Schale, weil sie es eben koennen), bei der groessten Nuklearmacht der Welt wuerde ich mir aber rationalere Motive wuenschen.



Garnichtmal

Was ist wenn der Abschuss eine Demonstration für die NATO war? Das hat wenig mit direkter Konfrontation zu tun sondern eher was mit dem präsentieren der eigenen Stärke
(Nein, das ist NICHT dasselbe, das eine führt zu Krieg, das andere ist zielgerichtet auf die Anerkennung Russlands...)


Es ist vollkommen sinnfrei über das warum zu diskutieren. Sie habens getan. Sie werdens ggf. wieder tun.
Nur stellt das keine Bedrohung für die NATO dar. Auch wenn manche hier das behaupten bzw. so versuchen gegen Russland zu hetzen.

Und sorry wenn ich direkt werden muss. Nur weil sich jemand, der sich sein Erwachsenenleben kaum mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt und nur wenn mal Krise ist Wiki bemüht, sich Dinge nicht vorstellen kann, heisst das nicht das die Welt nur so funktioniert wie sie sich der einzelne irgendwie grade noch vorstellen kann. In einem Internetforum Panik verbreiten weil ein Staat der uns grade net passt einem anderen Staat, der uns auch net passt, militärisch unterstützt, das hat keinen Nährwert...
Und das sich jetzt, hier als Zeichen von was auch immer, aufgeregt wird dass angeblich russische Sprengköpfe im Iran landen, wo doch vor ein paar Monaten schon Teile der Bevölkerung damit gerechnet haben das bald US Sprengköpfe (oder sagen wir Israelische...) im Iran landen, das ist grotesk.
Putin mag machen was er will, ob ISIS bombardiert wird oder net, aber was sein Syrien Abenteuer derzeit NICHT darstellt, das ist eine Gefahr für die NATO, oder für die Türkei!
Der Rest ist nach momentanem Sachstand Hetze / Panikmache!

edith:
Zu den Meldungen von X konträr z Meldung y...
Das hat 2008 in Georgien schon nicht funktioniert. Der eine sagt dies, der nächste postet Video Y auf dem angeblich z zu sehen ist...
Wir sind der Endverbraucher. Ich hatte das Glück 2008 in den USA zu sein (yeah Studium...). Dort hatte ich US Medien (TV..) und hab gleichzeitig online deutsche Presse gelesen.
Ich war mir manchmal nicht sicher ob die überhaupt über den gleichen Konflikt berichten.

Also, grade mit solchen Meldungen, Vorsicht. Der Propagandakrieg tobt, er wird weiter toben und was WIRKLICH vor Ort passiert, das wird untergehen in einer vielzahl von Meldungen die der Endverbraucher nicht nachvollziehen kann. Er wird aber glauben. GLauben was am ehesten seinem Weltbild entspricht.
Deswegen werden die einen A behaupten und die anderen B. Egal was wer wo wie schreibt....


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2015)

> Putin mag machen was er will, ob ISIS bombardiert wird oder net, aber was sein Syrien Abenteuer derzeit NICHT darstellt, das ist eine Gefahr für die NATO, oder für die Türkei!


Naja Gefahr für die Türkei, mehr oder weniger.
Eine Gefahr für Erdogans Pläne ist es zu 100%, aber falls man in Erdogan selbst eine Gefahr sieht
hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Weil man es kann



Yeah. Genauer: Um zu demenstrieren, was man militärisch kann - und zwar nicht dem IS, denn der bekommt von der ganzen Aktion nur die Explosion mit.



> Die Kosten dürften doch auf das Selbe hinauslaufen.
> Teurer Marschflugkörper = Bomber-Jet (Treibstoff) + günstigere Bombe
> Und die Piloten können währen dessen Pause machen.



Wenn Marschflugkörper mit >1.000 km Reichweite und der Fähigkeit, komplexe Angriffsprofile einschließlich Ausweichmanövern zu fliegen, billiger sind, als Flugzeugtreibstoff für ein paar 100 km Unterschallflug, dann 
a) ist der Preis für fossile Brennstoffe endlich da, wo ich ihn für angemessen halte
oder
b) hat die Welt ein verdammt großes Problem und die AK-Familie hat als Massenvernichtswaffe ausgedient.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Tolles Wiki Wissen. Für ne Bewertung von Aussen vollkommen unnütz. Meinen einen Erklärungsansatz (unter unzähligen möglichen) hast du ja ignoriert.



Wenn unter den unzähligen Zeilen, die du geschrieben hast, nur ein einziger Erklärungsansatz war (an der Stelle danke an JePe für die Zerlegung des Rests), dann solltest du in Zukunft vielleicht das Verhältnis aus Spam und Argumenten in deinen Posts korrigieren.
Ich finde ihn jedenfalls auch nicht.



> Was ist wenn der Abschuss eine Demonstration für die NATO war? Das hat wenig mit direkter Konfrontation zu tun sondern eher was mit dem präsentieren der eigenen Stärke
> (Nein, das ist NICHT dasselbe, das eine führt zu Krieg, das andere ist zielgerichtet auf die Anerkennung Russlands...)



Demonstrationen von Stärke gegenüber Freunden führen in der Regel nicht zu Anerkennung, sondern zur Schädigung der Freundschaft.
Unprozierte Demonstrationen von Stärke gegenüber Feinden beinhalten die Ankündigung, diese Stärke auch nach eigenem Gutdünken jederzeit einsetzen zu wollen.



> Es ist vollkommen sinnfrei über das warum zu diskutieren.



Wenn du nicht diskutieren möchtest - oben rechts ist ein Kreuz um dieses Diskussionsforum zu verlassen


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

Wir und Russland Freunde? 
Im Moment eher nicht, warum sollten sie keine Stärke zeigen?


----------



## hoffgang (10. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Marschflugkörper mit >1.000 km Reichweite und der Fähigkeit, komplexe Angriffsprofile einschließlich Ausweichmanövern zu fliegen, billiger sind, als Flugzeugtreibstoff für ein paar 100 km Unterschallflug, dann
> a) ist der Preis für fossile Brennstoffe endlich da, wo ich ihn für angemessen halte
> oder
> b) hat die Welt ein verdammt großes Problem und die AK-Familie hat als Massenvernichtswaffe ausgedient.



+



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn unter den unzähligen Zeilen, die du geschrieben hast, nur ein einziger Erklärungsansatz war (an der Stelle danke an JePe für die Zerlegung des Rests), dann solltest du in Zukunft vielleicht das Verhältnis aus Spam und Argumenten in deinen Posts korrigieren.
> Ich finde ihn jedenfalls auch nicht.



Richtig, du findest ihn nicht. Wie auch.
Du schreibst selbst dass der Marschflugkörper Vorteile bietet, bist aber nicht in der Lage Dir ein Szenario auszumalen in dem der Einsatz dieses Wirkmittels Sinn macht.
Für dich ists direkt das Spiel mit dem Feuer, die Bedrohung der NATO, maximale Katastrophe. Du suchst dir das Worst Case Szenario raus (welches von ALLEN wirklich allen Möglichkeiten das unlogischte und unwahrscheinlichste ist) und hetzt damit im Forum gegen Russland.

Ich wiederhole:
Was wenn mehr Ziele gleichzeitig bekämpft werden mussten als NUR mit den in Syrien zur Verfügung stehenden Flugzeugen möglich war. Was wenn es auch Sicht der Russen notwendig war dies gleichzeitig zu tun?
Ist ein stinknormaler Vorgang, hat nüx mit Provokation zu tun. Und willst DU (oder ich) den Russen jetzt absprechen das dies 
- zu teuer
- nicht nötig
- nicht wirkungsvoll

war? Ohne die Ziele und die Absichten zu kennen?...

Ergo: Ruhig Blut, da drüben passiert nichts gefährliches für die NATO.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Demonstrationen von Stärke gegenüber Freunden führen in der Regel nicht zu Anerkennung, sondern zur Schädigung der Freundschaft.
> Unprozierte Demonstrationen von Stärke gegenüber Feinden beinhalten die Ankündigung, diese Stärke auch nach eigenem Gutdünken jederzeit einsetzen zu wollen.



Zu können. Jederzeit einsetzen zu können.
Das Spiel dauert doch schon Monate. Wieviele Russische Bomber hat die NATO in den letzten Monaten begleitet? Dutzende?
Öffentliche Waffentests der Russen (auch wenn Sie in die Hose gehen), die dermaßen breitgetretene Vorstellung des T14, das sind alles Signale.

Nur sinds keine Signale a la "ich will Krieg" sondern Signala a la "wir sind stark".
Den Deutungsunterschied überlass ich Dir.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht diskutieren möchtest - oben rechts ist ein Kreuz um dieses Diskussionsforum zu verlassen



Die Diskussion ist nicht das Problem.
Das einseitige Hetzen ohne Fakten, basiernd auf Glauben und Vermutungen, der Blickwinkel ausserhalb der tatsächlichen Informationsgewinnung und die Tatsache dass sich nach 9/11 sehr SEHR viel mehr Menschen durch Dinge die im Internet verbreitet werden beeinflussen lassen, all das drängt mich geradezu einen Gegenpol gegen diese recht einseitge Form der Panikmache Position zu ergreifen.

Sinnfrei ists trotzdem, denn ich fürchte dein Weltbild rück ich nichtmehr grade.
Ich will nicht sagen mein Weltbild wäre perfekt. So arrogant zu sein maße ich mir nicht an. Aber ich warne davor sich Wiki Wissen reinzuziehen, ein bischen C&C gespielt zu haben und zu glauben man verstünde die Entschdeidung einer militärischen Führung eines Landes.


----------



## acc (10. Oktober 2015)

der anmarsch über iran und irak verringert die chancen für eine vorwarnung des is durch die usa extrem. genau das dürfte auch einer der gründe gewesen sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2015)

Selbst wer derartig gruden Verschwörungstheorie anhängt sollte zumindest realisieren, dass die USA im Irak nicht schlechter aufgestellt sind, als an der Grenze zu Syrien und dass der Luftraum zwischen Iran und Israel zu dem am besten durch US-Verbündete überwachten Gebiete gehört. Wenn man einen erfolgreichen Überraschungsangriff ohne US-Kenntnissnahme in Syrien fliegt, dann wohl eher mit einem Mach 2 schnellen Bomber mit kurzer Anflugroute von einer syrischen Basis aus, der auf etwaige Veränderungen im Zielgebiet kurzfristig reagieren kann, als mit einem Marschflugkörper, der 2,5-3 h vor Einschlag geortet wird und dessen Ziel sich nur in geringem Maße oder gar nicht korrigieren lässt - und das auch nur, wenn man zusätzlich eine Beobachtungsdrohne über dem Zielgebiet kreisen lässt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole:
> Was wenn mehr Ziele gleichzeitig bekämpft werden mussten als NUR mit den in Syrien zur Verfügung stehenden Flugzeugen möglich war.



Russland hat das Kontigent für Einsätze in Syrien vor wenigen Wochen aufgebaut, sieht überhaupt erst seit wenigen Tagen Bedarf, aktiv zu werden. Und jetzt "müssen" auf einmal mehr Ziele bekämpft werden, als möglich ist?
Genauer: Es müssen 11 Ziele zusätzlich mit maximal 13 Tonnen Kampfmittel bekämpft werden in einem gebiet, dessen längste Ausdehnung keine 600 km beträgt. Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Die von Russland eingesetzten Bomber schaffen selbst im Tiefflug 1200 km/h und tragen 8 Tonnen Waffen. Zwei Maschinen, eine Stunde - Mission mit konventionellen Freifallbomben erledigt.
Selbst mit nur einer Maschine ist man bei guter Wegplanung schneller fertig, als mit Marschflugkörpern und kann obendrein auch noch auf kurzfristige Positionsänderungen um Zielgebiet reagieren.



> Zu können. Jederzeit einsetzen zu können.
> Das Spiel dauert doch schon Monate. Wieviele Russische Bomber hat die NATO in den letzten Monaten begleitet? Dutzende?
> Öffentliche Waffentests der Russen (auch wenn Sie in die Hose gehen), die dermaßen breitgetretene Vorstellung des T14, das sind alles Signale.
> 
> ...



Nein. Es sind Signale "wir halten uns für stärker als dich" - von einer Nation, die in den letzten beiden Ländern, die nicht nach ihrer Pfeife tanzen wollte, einmarschiert ist.

Wenn man nur der Welt im allgemeinen die Stärke der eigenen Waffensysteme demonstrieren möchte, kann man fernab aller Sicherheitsbereiche machen. Ein Bomber, der von Kamtschatka aus einmal um den halben Nordpazifik kreist, hat seine Fähigkeiten genauso demonstriert, wie ein Marschflugkörper, der einen weiteren Krater in Nova Semilja schlägt. Aber ein Bomber, der die gleiche Strecke an der Grenze zu NATO-Luftraum fliegt, hat darüber hinaus ausgetestet, wie NATO-Abwehrmaßnahmen gegen potentielle Gefahren aussehen. Ein Marschflugkörper, der einen potentiellen Anflugkurs auf die Türkei gewählt hat, liefert zusätzlich Informationen über deren Erkennungs- und Verteidigungsfähigkeiten.

Das sind klassische Antäuschungsmanöver aus dem kalten Krieg, mit dem Ziel mehr über einen erklärten Feind zu erfahren und diesen zugleich zu provozieren und unter Druck zu setzen. Und die typische Reaktion auf solche Provokationen wäre es, mit genau dem gleichen Säbelgerasse zurück zu protzen - und genaus das will Putin imho:
Möglichst viele NATO-Manöver unmittelbar an russischem Territorium provozieren, damit das Märchen einer Bedrohungslage, auf das er seit längerem seine Außen- und Militärpolitik und auch seine innenpolitische Popularität aufbaut, endlich wahr wird.



> Die Diskussion ist nicht das Problem.
> Das einseitige Hetzen ohne Fakten, basiernd auf Glauben und Vermutungen



Um nochmal auf meine Aussage zurückzukommen, über du dich hier echauffierst:



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Oder um es anders zu beschreiben: Russland hat heute potential nuklearwaffentaugliche Waffensysteme (ungefähr) in Richtung eines NATO-Staates abgefeuert, deren Einsatz durch keinen anderen Zweck rational begründet werden kann.



Russland hat Waffensysteme abgefeuert - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
Marschflugkörper der 2 t Klasse könnten nuklear bestückte Modelle sein - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
Die Abschussroute vom kaspischen Meer nach Syrien divergiert kaum von der Abschussroute vom kaspischen Meer in die Türkei - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
Den IS kann man effektiv und sicher und ohne Verletzung staatlicher Hoheitsgebiete (naja...) mit luftgestützten Waffen bekämpfen - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
Das einzige, wo "Vermutung" zutrifft ist meine Aussage, dass der Einsatz von Marschflugkörpern nicht nur unnötig provokativ, sondern auch unnötig teuer war - wobei ich weiterhin keine schlüssigen Argumente gegen diese logische Schlussfolgerung sehe. Ansonsten fällt mir hier ehrlich gesagt nur ein Poster auf, der in seinen Posts auf Fakten verzichtet und stattdessen lieber Glauben, Vermutungen und Hetze (und zwar gegenüber Diskussionsteilnehmern) äußert...


----------



## acc (10. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst wer derartig gruden Verschwörungstheorie anhängt sollte zumindest realisieren, dass die USA im Irak nicht schlechter aufgestellt sind, als an der Grenze zu Syrien und dass der Luftraum zwischen Iran und Israel zu dem am besten durch US-Verbündete überwachten Gebiete gehört. Wenn man einen erfolgreichen Überraschungsangriff ohne US-Kenntnissnahme in Syrien fliegt, dann wohl eher mit einem Mach 2 schnellen Bomber mit kurzer Anflugroute von einer syrischen Basis aus, der auf etwaige Veränderungen im Zielgebiet kurzfristig reagieren kann, als mit einem Marschflugkörper, der 2,5-3 h vor Einschlag geortet wird und dessen Ziel sich nur in geringem Maße oder gar nicht korrigieren lässt - und das auch nur, wenn man zusätzlich eine Beobachtungsdrohne über dem Zielgebiet kreisen lässt.



wer die wahrheit für eine krude verschwörungstherapie hält, hat sowieso schon verloren. momentan wirft man ja den russen vor, die würden gar nicht gegen den is kämpfen, weil die angeblich boden gewonnen haben. was ist dann mit den riesigen bodengewinnen de ris unter den angeblichen bombardement? das lässt dann nur den schluss zu, das die usa den is eben nicht bekämpfen, sondern den is als hillfstruppe einsetzen um ihre politischen ziele zu erreichen. ist übrigens nicht das erste mal, sondern der übliche weg der usa, um ihre politik durchzusetzen.
im übrigen ist die aufklärungstechnik der usa überschätzt, die sind ja nicht mal in der lage zu sagen, wo die 4 marschflugkörper im iran runtergekommen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

Selbst wenn die Russen erstmal andere Rebellen abmurksen,
vollkommen egal. Den IS müssen sie früher oder später eh ausschalten, wenn sie
Assad helfen wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2015)

Wenn...



acc schrieb:


> wer die wahrheit für eine krude verschwörungstherapie hält, hat sowieso schon verloren. momentan wirft man ja den russen vor, die würden gar nicht gegen den is kämpfen, weil die angeblich boden gewonnen haben. was ist dann mit den riesigen bodengewinnen de ris unter den angeblichen bombardement? das lässt dann nur den schluss zu, das die usa den is eben nicht bekämpfen, sondern den is als hillfstruppe einsetzen um ihre politischen ziele zu erreichen. ist übrigens nicht das erste mal, sondern der übliche weg der usa, um ihre politik durchzusetzen.
> im übrigen ist die aufklärungstechnik der usa überschätzt, die sind ja nicht mal in der lage zu sagen, wo die 4 marschflugkörper im iran runtergekommen sind.



Russland wird vorgeworfen, nicht gegen die IS zu kämpfen, weil Russland Gebiete bombadiert, in denen es laut den Vorwerfern gar keinen IS gibt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. Oktober 2015)

Und?

Solange der Westen "Vorwürfe" ohne jeglichen Beweis verbreitet, sind es Verschwörungstheorien!
Sind das* für dich* etwa keine Verschwörungstheorien, weil der "*Westen*" diese Vorwürfe erhebt?

Wir haben in der Ukraine auf Beweise und Belege gewartet und jetzt in Syrien wieder - es wird keine geben!

Wem haben denn die Waffendepots und Ausbildungslager gehört, die die Russen nicht hätten bombardieren dürfen? - da du ja Russlands Handeln so verurteilst.

Wann beginnt die Nato denn endlich damit, ihre Bombardements völkerrechtskonform zu gestalten?


----------



## Beam39 (11. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Russen erstmal andere Rebellen abmurksen,
> vollkommen egal. Den IS müssen sie früher oder später eh ausschalten, wenn sie
> Assad helfen wollen.



Jaja, diese Frieden wollenden Rebellen.. Diejenigen die mit dem IS kooperieren, diejenigen die zum IS übergelaufen sind und diejenigen die genauso wie die Barbaren des IS mit dem Beiruf"Gott ist Groß" morden. Das sind genauso sunnitische Extremisten wie es die Hunde des IS auch sind, nur anders ausgelegt.

Aber die müssen natürlich unterstützt und gefördert werden vom Westen  Das große Erwachen kommt dann wieder wenn solche Rebellen tatsächlich übernehmen und doch gar nicht so auf Demokratie aus sind wie gedacht. Witzlos.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland hat das Kontigent für Einsätze in Syrien vor wenigen Wochen aufgebaut, sieht überhaupt erst seit wenigen Tagen Bedarf, aktiv zu werden. Und jetzt "müssen" auf einmal mehr Ziele bekämpft werden, als möglich ist?Genauer: Es müssen 11 Ziele zusätzlich mit maximal 13 Tonnen Kampfmittel bekämpft werden in einem gebiet, dessen längste Ausdehnung keine 600 km beträgt. Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Die von Russland eingesetzten Bomber schaffen selbst im Tiefflug 1200 km/h und tragen 8 Tonnen Waffen. Zwei Maschinen, eine Stunde - Mission mit konventionellen Freifallbomben erledigt.
> Selbst mit nur einer Maschine ist man bei guter Wegplanung schneller fertig, als mit Marschflugkörpern und kann obendrein auch noch auf kurzfristige Positionsänderungen um Zielgebiet reagieren.



Wow, scheinst in den letzten 2 Tagen zum Luftfahrtexperte mutiert zu sein.
2 Stunden Verzögerung != Gleichzeitig. 2 Stunden können bei je nach dem was man treffen wollte den Unterschied machen zwischen Treffer und Ups daneben.
Ich wiederhole... Solange wir nicht wissen welche Ziele, wo, welcher Hintergrund ist das alles vollkommen wertlos.

WikiWissen macht niemanden zum Militärexperten. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man nur der Welt im allgemeinen die Stärke der eigenen Waffensysteme demonstrieren möchte, kann man fernab aller Sicherheitsbereiche machen. Ein Bomber, der von Kamtschatka aus einmal um den halben Nordpazifik kreist, hat seine Fähigkeiten genauso demonstriert, wie ein Marschflugkörper, der einen weiteren Krater in Nova Semilja schlägt. Aber ein Bomber, der die gleiche Strecke an der Grenze zu NATO-Luftraum fliegt, hat darüber hinaus ausgetestet, wie NATO-Abwehrmaßnahmen gegen potentielle Gefahren aussehen. Ein Marschflugkörper, der einen potentiellen Anflugkurs auf die Türkei gewählt hat, liefert zusätzlich Informationen über deren Erkennungs- und Verteidigungsfähigkeiten.
> Das sind klassische Antäuschungsmanöver aus dem kalten Krieg, mit dem Ziel mehr über einen erklärten Feind zu erfahren und diesen zugleich zu provozieren und unter Druck zu setzen. Und die typische Reaktion auf solche Provokationen wäre es, mit genau dem gleichen Säbelgerasse zurück zu protzen - und genaus das will Putin imho:
> Möglichst viele NATO-Manöver unmittelbar an russischem Territorium provozieren, damit das Märchen einer Bedrohungslage, auf das er seit längerem seine Außen- und Militärpolitik und auch seine innenpolitische Popularität aufbaut, endlich wahr wird.



Und? Wie oft ist der Kalte Krieg heiss geworden?
Ist doch alles cool. Niemand zündelt hier mit was auch immer oder spielt mit dem Feuer. Wenns ganz dumm läuft sind diese Schläge sogar kommuniziert worden. Schliesslich fliegen da auch noch andere Flugzeuge in Syrien rum.
Und das Putin die NATO Manöver im Baltikum provoziert hat... Naja, jeder hat Phantasie...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland hat Waffensysteme abgefeuert - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
> Marschflugkörper der 2 t Klasse könnten nuklear bestückte Modelle sein - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
> Die Abschussroute vom kaspischen Meer nach Syrien divergiert kaum von der Abschussroute vom kaspischen Meer in die Türkei - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
> Den IS kann man effektiv und sicher und ohne Verletzung staatlicher Hoheitsgebiete (naja...) mit luftgestützten Waffen bekämpfen - Fakt oder Glauben, Hetze,...?
> Das einzige, wo "Vermutung" zutrifft ist meine Aussage, dass der Einsatz von Marschflugkörpern nicht nur unnötig provokativ, sondern auch unnötig teuer war - wobei ich weiterhin keine schlüssigen Argumente gegen diese logische Schlussfolgerung sehe. Ansonsten fällt mir hier ehrlich gesagt nur ein Poster auf, der in seinen Posts auf Fakten verzichtet und stattdessen lieber Glauben, Vermutungen und Hetze (und zwar gegenüber Diskussionsteilnehmern) äußert...



Die Hetze ist der SCHLUSS den du aus all dem ziehst.
Siehst du irgendwo panische Menschen in Schutzbunker laufen? Unsere Presse den Dritten Weltkrieg ausrufen? Unsere Politiker agieren? Oder mobilisiert die Bundeswehr?
Du hast keine "Fakten". Du hast Zahlen und Werte aus Wiki kopiert, oder ne Landkarte von Syrien aus dem Twitter Acc der Bildzeitung.
Fakten über diesen Einsatz hat hier niemand.  Logik... Das ich nicht lache. Das ist keine Logik sondern DEINE Wahrnehmung der Dinge. Wenn ich dir sage das Kosteneffizienz der kleinste Faktor ist über den man sich Gedanken machen wird...
Frag die Amis wie kosteneffizient es war 1998 ne Aspirinfabrik im Sudan mit Cruise Missles in Schutt und Asche zu legen. 

Du hast mal geschrieben du könntest es dir nicht anders vorstellen. Glaub ich dir.
Kannst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Bedeutet aber nicht dass deine Wahrnehmung die korrekte ist...

Zusammenfassung:
Ruhig Blut. Das Spiel ist altbekannt. Niemand zündelt.
Kein Grund hier Panik zu verbreiten (oder Youtube VIdeos... hoffentlich kommt hier niemand mit YT Videos...)


----------



## JePe (11. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Hetze ist der SCHLUSS den du aus all dem ziehst.



Der Schluss, zu dem er gekommen ist, ist derselbe, zu dem ich komme - Russland provoziert froehlich drauf los, um die Reaktionen dann als Bestaetigung der jahr(zehnt)elang gehegten und gepflegten Einkreisungsneurose auszulegen. Das kannst Du ofenwarm z. B. hier nachlesen. Das kann nach innen funktionieren, es kann aber auch eine gefaehrliche Eigendynamik entwickeln (als "Militaerexperte" von eigenen Gnaden ist Dir "Able Archer" sicher ein Begriff?).



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist altbekannt.



Der militaerische Schwanzvergleich vielleicht, Ja. Landnahme im Jahr 2014 ist dagegen eine neue Qualitaet und genuegt mir als Grund zur Besorgnis vollkommen.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Schluss, zu dem er gekommen ist, ist derselbe, zu dem ich komme - Russland provoziert froehlich drauf los, um die Reaktionen dann als Bestaetigung der jahr(zehnt)elang gehegten und gepflegten Einkreisungsneurose auszulegen. Das kannst Du ofenwarm z. B. hier nachlesen. Das kann nach innen funktionieren, es kann aber auch eine gefaehrliche Eigendynamik entwickeln (als "Militaerexperte" von eigenen Gnaden ist Dir "Able Archer" sicher ein Begriff?).



Man könnte die Einkreisungsneurose auch als echtes Empfinden der eigenen Verwundbarkeit bzw. des Gedankens der Unsicherheit wahrnehmen.

Man darf nicht vergessen dass jene Argumente für die man heute als PutinVersteher gebrandmarkt wird vor der Ukraine Krise (oder besser vor dem Georgien Krieg) als anerkannter Sachstand der Friedensforschung wahrgenommen wurden.
Die NATO Osterweiterung ist in der Wahrnehmung Russlands eine Bedrohung, ebenso die Pläne einen "Raketenschild" in Polen und der Tschechei aufzubauen. Diese Argumentation findet sich z.b. in politischer Forschung zwischen den Jahren 1995 und 2006 (nur hat damals niemand Putinversteher gebrüllt... komisch was...)
(Z.b.  die Forschung von Martin Malek, oder Heinz Timmermanns Beitrag zur Information zur politischen Bildung #291)
Das Wort der Wahl ist "Wahrnehmung". Gehen wir mal ein bisschen weiter und schauen uns die Realisten an, v.a. Waltz und Mearsheimer, dann erkennen wir dass jeder Staat in seiner eigenen Wahrnehmung Dinge begreift. Was für uns möglicherweise nur halb so wild wirkt (nach dem Motto, Mensch worüber regen die sich denn auf...) ist aus einem anderen Blickwinkel eine Bedrohung.

Nur hat der Westen es nicht geschafft sich objektiv in die Lage Russlands zu versetzen und das seit ca. 20 Jahren. Wir ignorieren die Russische Sicht auf die Dinge und sprechen Ihr damit eine Gültigkeit ab.
Das führt zu deutlichen Problemen in den Beziehungen mit Russland und gipfelt durchaus in gegenseitigen Provokationen. 

Nur sollte man sich davon derzeit nicht verrückt machen lassen. Provokationen sind seit 2008 Standard. Iskanderraketen nach Kaliningrad ist son Dauerbrenner, gabs seit 2007/2008 mehrere Male. 

Die Frage ist immer: Was will Russland. Krieg mit der NATO? Wozu denn? Macht ein Krieg das Land sicherer oder löst irgendeines der Probleme? Nein. Da Staaten immer am eigenen Überleben interessiert sind (Mearsheimer) fällt diese Option weg. 




JePe schrieb:


> Der militaerische Schwanzvergleich vielleicht, Ja. Landnahme im Jahr 2014 ist dagegen eine neue Qualitaet und genuegt mir als Grund zur Besorgnis vollkommen.



Ohne die Besetzung der Krim Völkerrechtlich zu verharmlosen muss man eingestehen dass hier ein spezieller Fall vorliegt.
Seit irgendwann 1790 liegt die Schwarzmeerflotte auf der Krim. Seitdem ist dort Infrastruktur gewachsen (Sewastopol als Beispiel) welche sich nicht kurzfristig ersetzen lässt.

Was hat eine Kündigung des Pachtvertrages der Krim für Auswirkungen auf Russland? --> Die Auflösung der Schwarzmeerflotte.
Das ist seit Jahrhunderten für Russland nicht akzeptabel.
Ausweichmöglichkeiten wurden gesucht in Libyen, Ägypten, Syrien. Man kann anhand der Ereignisse der Letzen 5 Jahre von selbst drauf kommen was daraus geworden ist. Bereits nach der Orangen Revolution hat die Ukraine angekündigt Russlands Pacht der Krim nicht zu erneuern. Es kam zu mehreren Vorfällen rund um die Krim während dieser Regierungszeit. Mit der Wiederwahl von Janukowitsch wurde der Krim Pacht um 100 Jahre erneuert.
Russland hat nach dem Sturz von Janukowitsch die Krim besetzt um den eigenen Anspruch auf das Schwarze Meer aufrecht erhalten zu können.

Davon kann man halten was man will, aber rein aus Sicherheitspolitischer Sicht Russlands, mit der Gefahr diesen Hafen ggf. zu verlieren und somit die Kontrolle über das Schwarze Meer, war dieser Schritt absehbar.

Ich wiederhole: Ich verurteile die Besetzung der Krim durch Russland. Völkerrecht muss für alle Staaten gelten.
Realpolitisch kann ich die Entscheidung diesen Schritt zu gehen jedoch nachvollziehen. Muss man trennen...

Nirgendwo anders auf der Welt hat Russland (auch wenn gerne gesagt wird in welchen Ländern jetzt eine russische Minderheit vertreten ist) eine ähnliche Konstellation. Wir sprechen hier über eine gewachsene Infrastruktur seit Jahrzehnten ("moderne" Technik) und zig Milliarden $. Oder glaubt man Russland könnte den ganzen scheiss einfach woandershin verlegen? In den nächsten 5-10 Jahren? (Die Antwort ist nein...)

Deshalb ist die "Angst", Russland könnte so etwas auch in anderen Staaten starten, überschaubar. Wozu? Lugansk kostet Geld und Internationale Reputation. Es ist aus Sicht Russlands aber wichtiger die Krim zu halten. Nur, wozu sollen jetzt weitere Nebenschauplätze, z.b. im Baltikum gut sein?

Oh und übrigens, ich bin nicht Militärexperte "eigener Gnaden". Auf all meinen Urkunden steht was von Bundesrepublik Deutschland...

Edith:
Kleiner Hinweis, ich weiß ja nicht wie du das so handhabst, aber wenn mir die Bildzeitung was sagt, dann nehme ich das zur Kenntnis. Aber bei kritischen Themen nehm ich das nicht als "die Wahrheit" hin.
Dein Link zum dailystar hat so viele Tittenlinks und pseudoprominews drumherum ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das noch als "Nachrichtenwebsite" durchgeht.

Darüberhinaus, genau solche Meldungen sind perfekt. Schaffen Angst vor einem Weltkrieg, haben 0 Inhalt und sind wunderbar geeignet um Stimmung zu machen. Schön verschleiern wo es denn eigentlich herkommt, irgendwelche Quellen, nicht näher benannt, passen wunderbar in die derzeitige Stimmung...



> British and Nato pilots have been told to take the drastic action if they are fired on by Vladimir Putin’s air force during missions over _*Iraq*_.



Ach echt... 
Ganz abgesehen davon das der Artikel auf den Irak zielt, Putin derzeit imho nur in Syrien bombt.
Genausogut könnte das Russische Staatsfernsehen ein Special senden:
"Russian pilots tell the drastic Action if they are fired upon by US or UK air force during missions over Syria!"


----------



## JePe (12. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Wort der Wahl ist "Wahrnehmung".(...)Nur hat der Westen es nicht geschafft sich objektiv in die Lage Russlands zu versetzen(...).



Was denn nun - verobjektivierte Betrachtung oder blickwinkelabhaengige Wahrnehmung?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man könnte die Einkreisungsneurose auch als echtes Empfinden der eigenen Verwundbarkeit bzw. des Gedankens der Unsicherheit wahrnehmen.



Ich weiss, die Bundeswehr muss sparen. Aber vielleicht findet sich irgendwo ja noch ein alter Atlas. Schau Dir an, wie es um die Einkreisbarkeit Russlands bestellt ist. Ich sehe da vor allem China, Kasachstan, die Mongolei und jede Menge Wasser. Die geographischen Beruehrungspunkte zur NATO hingegen muss man mit der Lupe suchen.

Kann man von Russland eigentlich auch Sensibilitaet fuer die Wahrnehmung seiner Umwelt fordern? Falls Ja, habe ich hier eine weitere Betrachtungsmoeglichkeit: nicht die NATO kreist Russland ein, sondern die ehemaligen Mitglieder des Warschauer Paktes konnten gar nicht schnell genug NATO-Mitglieder werden. Warum ist das so? In der Antwort auf diese Frage steckt mMn der Schluessel zur Loesung der Krise in den Beziehungen zu Russland.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer: Was will Russland. Krieg mit der NATO? Wozu denn? Macht ein Krieg das Land sicherer oder löst irgendeines der Probleme? Nein. Da Staaten immer am eigenen Überleben interessiert sind (Mearsheimer) fällt diese Option weg.



Rationales Agieren vorausgesetzt, Ja. Trotzdem gibt es Kriege auf der Welt (gegenwaertig, je nach dem wer gezaehlt hat, ueber dreissig).



hoffgang schrieb:


> Seit irgendwann 1790 liegt die Schwarzmeerflotte auf der Krim. Seitdem ist dort Infrastruktur gewachsen (Sewastopol als Beispiel) welche sich nicht kurzfristig ersetzen lässt.
> 
> Was hat eine Kündigung des Pachtvertrages der Krim für Auswirkungen auf Russland? --> Die Auflösung der Schwarzmeerflotte.
> Das ist seit Jahrhunderten für Russland nicht akzeptabel.



... ich bekomme ganz ploetzlich Appetit auf Koenigsberger Klopse.

Ansonsten ist das Schwarze Meer ein Binnenmeer. Ein Land, dass Marschflugkoerper ueber 1.500 Kilometer abfeuert, sollte in der Lage sein, den Verlust eines Hafens dort anderweitig zu kompensieren. Davon, dass der Pachtvertrag nicht gekuendigt wurde, mal ganz abgesehen. Oder faellt die Option, dass es dazu ja haette kommen _koennen_, auch unter "Wahrnehmung", die ich zu beruecksichtigen habe? Dann bewegen wir uns allmaehlich im Bereich der Traumdeutung und ist Russland als rational agierender Partner disqualifiziert. Und erlaube ich mir die Gegenfrage, warum ich mich von Russland nicht alleine dadurch bedroht fuehlen darf, dass dort ja morgen jemand auf den roten Knopf druecken _koennte_. Und nun? Praeventiv einmarschieren?

2015 sollen russische "Friedens"truppen den georgischen Grenzverlauf um bis zu einen Kilometer verschoben haben. Welche zwingende militaerstrategische Notwendigkeit koennte es dafuer gegeben haben?

Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht irgendwann ein Referendum in Alaska gibt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deshalb ist die "Angst", Russland könnte so etwas auch in anderen Staaten starten, überschaubar. Wozu? Lugansk kostet Geld und Internationale Reputation.



Und doch haelt man den dortigen Konflikt am Leben. Warum?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh und übrigens, ich bin nicht Militärexperte "eigener Gnaden". Auf all meinen Urkunden steht was von Bundesrepublik Deutschland...



Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schnuppe. Wir haben eine Parlamentsarmee. Uniformierte koennen gerne eine Meinung haben und duerfen diese auch vortragen, das bedeutet aber eben gerade nicht, dass die Lagebewertung und politische Entscheidungsfindung auf militaerische Wahrnehmungen (sic!) reduziert wuerde.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Was denn nun - verobjektivierte Betrachtung oder blickwinkelabhaengige Wahrnehmung?



Beides. 
Russland nimmt wahr, aber wir schaffen es nicht aus dem Blickwinkel Russlands zu denken. Dabei sollte man genau das tun.+
Du hast Able Archer angeführt. Super Beispiel. Die Russen haben es als Bedrohung wahrgenommen und der Westen war nicht in der Lage dies im Vorraus zu erkennen. Dabei hätte klar sein müssen dass eine solche Übung zumindest Beunruhigung im Osten auslöst.




JePe schrieb:


> Ich weiss, die Bundeswehr muss sparen. Aber vielleicht findet sich irgendwo ja noch ein alter Atlas. Schau Dir an, wie es um die Einkreisbarkeit Russlands bestellt ist. Ich sehe da vor allem China, Kasachstan, die Mongolei und jede Menge Wasser. Die geographischen Beruehrungspunkte zur NATO hingegen muss man mit der Lupe suchen.



Sind sie das?
Schau mal in welchen Ländern die Amerikaner dank Partnership for Peace so alles vertreten sind. Und welche Länder so alles Gedanken hegen der NATO beizutreten. Außerdem, ihr betrachtet das ganze viel zu kurzfristig. Russland hat keine Angst davor das Polen in der NATO ist.
Es hat aber Angst davor das in 10 Jahren jedes Land an seiner westlichen Grenze in der NATO ist. Und das die Amis ihren Raketenschirm ausbauen. Und Ihre Präsenz am Kaspischen Meer festigen. Und im Schwarzen Meer.

Du sprichst Kasachstan an, ist ja nur im Moment für beide Länder eines der interessantesten der Region schließlich habe die USA ihre Beziehungen und ihren Einfluss in diesem Land massiv verstärkt (9/11 machts möglich). 

Ich sehe also jede Menge Länder in denen Russlands Einfluss schwindet und der US Einfluss steigt.
Und das ist keine Einbildung, kann man nachlesen. Alleine was für den Krieg in Afghanistan los war. Militärbasis der Amis hier, die Russen ziehen nach und bauen dort...




JePe schrieb:


> Kann man von Russland eigentlich auch Sensibilitaet fuer die Wahrnehmung seiner Umwelt fordern? Falls Ja, habe ich hier eine weitere Betrachtungsmoeglichkeit: nicht die NATO kreist Russland ein, sondern die ehemaligen Mitglieder des Warschauer Paktes konnten gar nicht schnell genug NATO-Mitglieder werden. Warum ist das so? In der Antwort auf diese Frage steckt mMn der Schluessel zur Loesung der Krise in den Beziehungen zu Russland.



Gute Beobachtung und vollkommen korrekt.
Aber wir als NATO Mitglied müssen uns die Frage stellen ob wir es schaffen die Sicherheit in Europa zu gewährleisten OHNE eine der Parteien deutlich zu benachteiligen. Das schaffen wir nicht. Und warum dränge ich so auf einen Blick aus russischer Sicht?
Weil Russland nunmal in der Lage ist, sowohl militärisch als auch politisch, Dinge wie den Ukraine Konflikt vom Zaun zu brechen. Und das sieht nicht nach Frieden und Stabilität aus. 2003-2005 haben wir noch gesagt für ein friedliches miteinander in Europa brauchen wir Russland.
Davon ist nichts übrig.



JePe schrieb:


> Rationales Agieren vorausgesetzt, Ja. Trotzdem gibt es Kriege auf der Welt (gegenwaertig, je nach dem wer gezaehlt hat, ueber dreissig).



Es gibt immer Kriege. Das liegt am Menschen. Aber, wer führt Krieg?
Nimm Indien und Pakistan. Beide haben Atomwaffen. Warum gibt's keinen Krieg? Weil er irrational ist.
Nord und Südkorea? Krieg ist irrational denn er wird zum Zerfall Nordkoreas führen.




JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das Schwarze Meer ein Binnenmeer. Ein Land, dass Marschflugkoerper ueber 1.500 Kilometer abfeuert, sollte in der Lage sein, den Verlust eines Hafens dort anderweitig zu kompensieren. Davon, dass der Pachtvertrag nicht gekuendigt wurde, mal ganz abgesehen. Oder faellt die Option, dass es dazu ja haette kommen _koennen_, auch unter "Wahrnehmung", die ich zu beruecksichtigen habe? Dann bewegen wir uns allmaehlich im Bereich der Traumdeutung und ist Russland als rational agierender Partner disqualifiziert. Und erlaube ich mir die Gegenfrage, warum ich mich von Russland nicht alleine dadurch bedroht fuehlen darf, dass dort ja morgen jemand auf den roten Knopf druecken _koennte_. Und nun? Praeventiv einmarschieren?



0.5.) Ob Binnenmeer oder nicht, schau dir nur die historische Bedeutung der Dardanellen an. Das Schwarze Meer ist für Russland sehr wichtig (Und für die USA... Energie Juhuu...)
1.) als Poroschenko Präsident war hat er angekündigt den Vertrag über die Nutzung der Krim nicht zu verlängern
1.1) Russland hatte wohl allen Grund anzunehmen dass dieses Thema nach dem Sturz Janukowitschs erneut auf den Tisch kommt.
2.) Du nimmst an. Es gibt auch Berichte von 2009 dass Russland einen neuen Hafen bis 2016 fertiggestellt haben will. Wenn ich mir anschaue was diese Flotte derzeit so alles an Schiffen besitzt wünsch ich viel Spass dabei. Hafenanlagen, Tankanlagen, Trockendocks, Flugfelder, Lagerhäuser, Unterkünfte für die Soldaten etc etc... Nicht von heute auf morgen.

Zu deinem letzten Punkt:
Du kannst es probieren. Allerdings stehst du dann nicht als rationaler Akteur da. Oder glaubst du das Vorhaben hätte eine Chance auf Erfolg?
Außerdem hat als Nation kein NATO Staat diese Befürchtung. 




JePe schrieb:


> Und doch haelt man den dortigen Konflikt am Leben. Warum?



Weil es von der Krim Frage abhält. Niemand in der Ukraine stellt Forderungen die Krim zurückzugeben solange im Osten Krieg herrscht.
Worauf man sich meiner Meinung nach irgendwann einigt? Frieden im Osten und die Krim bleibt russisch.




JePe schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schnuppe. Wir haben eine Parlamentsarmee. Uniformierte koennen gerne eine Meinung haben und duerfen diese auch vortragen, das bedeutet aber eben gerade nicht, dass die Lagebewertung und politische Entscheidungsfindung auf militaerische Wahrnehmungen (sic!) reduziert wuerde.



Das ist richtig. Das ist hier auch nicht der Fall.
Es gibt verschiedene politische Theorien die das Handeln eines Staates erklären oder derart vereinfachen dass sich daraus Vorhersagen treffen lassen. Eine solche Theorie ist der Realismus nach Mearsheimer. Meine Argumentation beruht auf dieser Theorie.
(Siehe Mearsheimer: The Tragedy of Great Power Politics). Warum? Weil sie die Mittel zur Verfügung stellt das Verhalten von Großmächten und angehenden Großmächten zu erklären. Z.b. die Strategie der USA am Kaspischen Meer. (ich könnt jetzt ausholen und was von Offshore Balancing in den Raum werfen aber das führt zu weit.) 

Ich habe lediglich darauf verwiesen das eine Bewertung des Einsatzes von Marschflugkörpern aus rein ziviler Sicht einige Dimensionen abgehen und so falsche Schlüsse die zwangsläufige Folge sind.


----------



## JePe (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube, dass wir an dieser Stelle das zeilenweise Kommentieren einstellen koennen - dafuer sind unsere Standpunkte wohl zu verschieden (und hat das auch kaum noch etwas mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun), deshalb kurz und knapp:



hoffgang schrieb:


> Weil Russland nunmal in der Lage ist, sowohl militärisch als auch politisch, Dinge wie den Ukraine Konflikt vom Zaun zu brechen. Und das sieht nicht nach Frieden und Stabilität aus.



Stimmt. Russland _kann_ solche Dreiviertelkriege in Europa anzetteln - und _tut_ das auch. Damit waeren wir wieder bei "weil sie´s koennen" und den Affen im Urwald. Folgt der Westen / die NATO nun Deinem Ansatz und aendert sein / ihr Verhalten, mag das deeskalierend wirken ... oder es ist eine Bedienungsanleitung fuer Russland (und andere?), wie man Regeln zu seinen eigenen Gunsten ausser Kraft setzt. Und wenn ich nun verobjektiviert die Entwicklung betrachte (und so zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurueckkomme), dann konnte man hier dieselbe Entwicklung wie auf der Krim / in der Ostukraine beobachten - nur komprimiert in wenigen Tagen:



JePe schrieb:


> Was, russische Soldaten in Syrien? So ein "hysterischer" Quatsch. Flugzeuge? Was fuer Flugzeuge? Ach so. Die. Da sind "humanitaere Gueter" drin. Was, ihr wollt da mal reinschauen? Pfft. Fliegen wir eben einen Umweg. Na gut, sind eben doch Soldaten und Flugzeuge von uns dort. Aber damit wollen wir den IS bekaempfen. Echt jetzt!



Realitaet ist, dass das Gegenueber das Eine sagt - und dann etwas voellig Anderes tut. Das macht einen rationalen Umgang mit dem Gegenueber und das (Zurueck)Finden zu einem partnerschaftlichen Umgang bestenfalls nur schwierig.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wir an dieser Stelle das zeilenweise Kommentieren einstellen koennen - dafuer sind unsere Standpunkte wohl zu verschieden (und hat das auch kaum noch etwas mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun), deshalb kurz und knapp:
> 
> Stimmt. Russland _kann_ solche Dreiviertelkriege in Europa anzetteln - und _tut_ das auch. Damit waeren wir wieder bei "weil sie´s koennen" und den Affen im Urwald. Folgt der Westen / die NATO nun Deinem Ansatz und aendert sein / ihr Verhalten, mag das deeskalierend wirken ... oder es ist eine Bedienungsanleitung fuer Russland (und andere?), wie man Regeln zu seinen eigenen Gunsten ausser Kraft setzt. Und wenn ich nun verobjektiviert die Entwicklung betrachte (und so zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurueckkomme), dann konnte man hier dieselbe Entwicklung wie auf der Krim / in der Ostukraine beobachten - nur komprimiert in wenigen Tagen:



Abschliessendes Statement dazu:

Warum hats Jahrelang funktioniert?
Liegts vllt auch am Bruch der Aussenpolitik des Westens gegenüber Russland?

Denn die Betrachtung das NUR Putin Schuld sei an der MOMENTANEN Situation, das ist zu kurz. Und ohne Selbstkritik und dem Hinterfragen der eigenen Motive werden wir dieses Problem nicht lösen. Wir steuern seit Jahren auf eine immer schlechtere Beziehungen zwischen Ost und West zu. Und das nachdem Anfang der 2000er doch alles so gut ausgesehen hat. Doof halt dass die US Interessen so ziemlich exakt das Gegenteil der Russland Interessen darstellen. Sowas führt halt meistens zu Spannungen, diese gipfeln in Konflikten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum hats Jahrelang funktioniert?
> ...
> Wir steuern seit Jahren auf eine immer schlechtere Beziehungen zwischen Ost und West zu.




(Hervorhebung der Absurdität in reiner Zitatform, da du von mir formulierte Argumente ohnehin mit deiner allwissenden Bundeswehrausbildung abschmetterst und lieber lang und breit Unterstellungen zu Medienkonsum und -verständnis ausbreitest)


----------



## JePe (16. Oktober 2015)

Türken schiessen Fluggeraet im eigenen Luftraum ab.

Nachtrag um 15:45 Uhr:

Hier gibt es Bilder des abgeschossenen Objektes - das einer russischen Orlan 10-Drohne bemerkenswert aehnelt. Interessant auch die eilig vorgetragene Erklaerung Russlands:

_Alle russischen Flugzeuge in Syrien sind nach der Erfuellung ihrer Kampfauftraege auf den Stuetzpunkt Hmeimim zurueckgekehrt“, teilte Igor Konaschenkow, Pressesprecher des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums, am Freitag mit. Nach seinen Angaben funktionieren auch alle russischen Drohnen, die derzeit am syrischen Himmel im Aufklaerungseinsatz sind, ohne Beeintraechtigung._


Quelle.

Flugzeuge - sind vollzaehlig zurueckgekehrt. In der Luft befindliche Drohnen - funktionieren ohne Beeintraechtigung. Herr Konaschenkow koennte bei VW als Marketingchef anheuern ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2015)

Russland, Syrien (wie im Artikel vermerkt), Iran, Israel - da gibt es eine ganze Menge möglicher Drohnenopperatoren. Würde ich erstmal abwarten.
Das verlinkte Bild entspricht jedenfalls nicht dem im Wikipediaartikel. (Abschuss: Flügel und Lufteinlass auf der gleichen, vermutlich unteren Seite. Dort auch Abgasrohre. Wiki/Orlan 10: Hochdecker mit Flügel in Verlängerung der Propellerachse, seitlicher Abgasauslas.


----------



## JePe (24. November 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:



hoffgang schrieb:


> Diese Luftraumverletzungen, das war doch absehbar dass es zu solchen "Vorfällen" kommt. Mit der Ankündigung der Verlegung russischer Kampfflugzeuge war doch das Drehbuch für sowas schon geschrieben.



Tuerkei schiesst russisches Kampfflugzeug ab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2015)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt:

Türkei nützt Schwäche Griechenlands für Luftraum-Verletzungen– DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. November 2015)

Ohne den Artikel jetzt gelesen zu haben:

Ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob ein NATO-Mitglied unberechtigt den Luftraum eines anderen NATO-Partners verletzt, oder ein Staat wie Russland, der keine Gelegenheit auslässt um zu provozieren.

Sollte die Darstellung der Türkei stimmen und auch nach zehnmaliger Aufforderung zum Umkehren keine Reaktion erfolgte, kann ich die Türkei verstehen. (Was keinesfalls bedeutet, dass ich die generelle Haltung und Politik Erdogans gutheiße)

Zumal diese mit der Haltung Russlands in Bezug auf Assad nicht eingestanden sind.
Deeslalation wäre vielleicht klüger gewesen, kann aber auch verstehen, dass man sich nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen möchte.
Ist ja nicht die erste grenzwertige Handlung Russlands.

Bin mal gespannt, was weitere Ermittlungen ergeben und was mit den beiden Piloten ist.

Aber ich weiß: Putin beste Mann und ein lupenreiner Demokrat. 

---
Generell würde ich mir aber derzeit endlich mal mehr Zusammenhalt wünschen.
Egal ob Nato, UN oder einfach unter aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen verbundenen Ländern.
Einen weiteren Nebenkriegsschauplatz braucht doch wirklich niemand.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2015)

Über die Sache gibt es wie immer zwei Meinungen.
Eine von der Türkei und eine aus Russland.
Welche zutrifft, können wir sowieso nicht ermitteln. 
Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, dass man gleich alles abschießen muss.
Wenn der Pilot nicht reagiert und möglicherweise nicht mal weiß, dass er in einem fremden Luftraum unterwegs ist, kann man ihn auch anders mitteilen, dass er falsch abgebogen ist.
Kann ja sein, dass der Funk nicht ging, dass das Navi nicht ging, dass der Pilot Probleme hatte.
Vielleicht war er auch depressiv und hat Selbstmord begannen, in dem er sich abschießen lies. 
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2015)

Die Türkei hat Russland schon mehrfach beschuldigt, den eigenen Luftraum zu verletzen und jeder russische Pilot hätte mehrfach vorgewarnt und ermahnt worden sein sollen, nicht in den Grenzbereich zu fliegen. Von "Unwissenheit" kann da defintiv keine Rede sein, wenn dann von abgrundtiefer Blödheit. Und derart viel Blödheit in einem Kampfbomber wäre sogar noch bedenklicher, als Absicht.

Was man der Türkei definitv vorwerfen kann ist der Abschuss eines Flugzeuges, dass scheinbar dabei war, den Luftraum wieder zu verlassen (anders kann ich mir jedenfalls den Abstand zwischen Grenze und Absturzstelle nicht erklären). So ist die Rechnung von Putins Propagandamühlen voll aufgegangen...
Aber etwas ähnliches war mittelfristig fällig - wiederholte Verletzungen des eigenen Luftraumes durch fremdes Militär hinzunehmen bedeutet de facto den Anspruch auf die Vorherschaft im eigenen Luftraum abzugeben. Und was passieren kann, wenn man russischem Militär nicht von Anfang an Einhalt gebietet, hat man auf der Krim gesehen. Zumal Putin in den letzten Monaten auch alles andere als Friedensrhetorik gegenüber der NATO vom Stapel gelassen hat und nur weil ein militärischer Konflikt uns blöd erscheint, kann sich eine mit der Verteidigung des eigenen Territoriums betraute Armee nicht darauf verlassen, dass ein auf das eigene Territorium entgegen zahlreicher Warnungen vorstoßendes Kampflugzeug keine Gefahr darstellt. Das ist auf beiden Seiten einfach nicht der Sinn von Militär.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2015)

Die Terroristen benutzen halt gerne die türkische Grenze um Nachschub zu besorgen. 
Egal ob IS oder nicht, wie diese Rebellen drauf sind hat man ja ganz toll gesehen. Wenn Erdogan diese Leute beschützen will, ganz toll. 

Putin unterstützt in der Ukraine Leute die gegen einen Staat kämpfen. Erdogan unterstützt Leute die gegen die ganze Welt sind, das macht für mich die besondere Brisanz aus.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. November 2015)

@r.m.
Insgesamt soll sich das Flugzeug 17 Sekunden im türkischen Luftraum befunden haben.
Nicht lange, aber wie gesagt: Im Vorfeld wurde der Pilot zehnmal zum Abdrehen aufgefordert und es erfolgte keine Reaktion.

Außerdem ist das bereits mehrfach vorgekommen und auch im Baltikum wird scheinbar gerne mal die Früherkennung und Abwehrmaßnahmen der Luftabwehr von NATO-Staaten getestet.
Das sind keine Fehler im Navi oder Bräsigkeit der Piloten, sondern Säbelrasseln und Machtdemonstrationen, auch gegenüber der eigenen Bevölkerung.

Da unterscheiden sich Putin kein Stück von Erdogan. Beide wollen den Eindruck vermitteln,dass sie sich nix vorschreiben lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. November 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ohne den Artikel jetzt gelesen zu haben:
> 
> Ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob ein NATO-Mitglied unberechtigt den Luftraum eines anderen NATO-Partners verletzt, oder ein Staat wie Russland, der keine Gelegenheit auslässt um zu provozieren.



Ach wieder mal die gute alte Doppelmoral. Nein es ist kein Unterschied. Eine Verletzung des Luftraums, ist eine Verletzung des Luftraums.

Und da kommt die Türkei auf über 2000 Verletzungen des griechischen Luftraums in 2014.

http://static3.businessinsider.com/...-586/screen shot 2015-08-03 at 8.38.10 am.png

Also mehr als 5x mal täglich. Hätte Griechenland jedes Mal gefeuert, gäbe es keine türkische Luftwaffe mehr.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Sollte die Darstellung der Türkei stimmen und auch nach zehnmaliger Aufforderung zum Umkehren keine Reaktion erfolgte, kann ich die Türkei verstehen. (Was keinesfalls bedeutet, dass ich die generelle Haltung und Politik Erdogans gutheiße)



Es geht um ganze 17 (!!!) Sekunden.

Was hat eigentlich Kalif Erdogan 2012 gesagt, als ein türkischer Jet in Syrien von Syrien abgeschossen wurde?

Turkey PM Erdogan issues Syria border warning - BBC News

Zitat Erdogan: “A short-term border violation can never be a pretext for an attack”

Ein Heuchler vor dem Herrn. Aber es passt mal wieder super. Wenn es ein Nato-Mitglied macht ist es halt ok. Bei allen anderen nicht.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Zumal diese mit der Haltung Russlands in Bezug auf Assad nicht eingestanden sind.



Stimmt die Haltung der Türkei, die IS einfach weiter machen zu lassen, damit die IS schön die Kurden weiter abschlachtet, ist natürlich viel besser, als die von Russland, die rechtmäßige Regierung zu unterstützen 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Deeslalation wäre vielleicht klüger gewesen, kann aber auch verstehen, dass man sich nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen möchte.



Selbst jemand aus unserer Regierung sieht die Türkei als Risikofaktor:

Nach Flugzeugabschuss: Für Gabriel ist Türkei ein "unkalkulierbares" Risiko - DIE WELT



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht die erste grenzwertige Handlung Russlands.



Seit wie viel Jahren besetzt die Türkei jetzt noch mal völkerrechtswidrig Nordzypern? Ach ja ich vergas, ist ja ein Nato-Mitglied, ist ja was anderes.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß: Putin beste Mann und ein lupenreiner Demokrat.



Nicht mehr und nicht weniger als Erdogan.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Türkei hat Russland schon mehrfach beschuldigt, den eigenen Luftraum zu verletzen und jeder russische Pilot hätte mehrfach vorgewarnt und ermahnt worden sein sollen, nicht in den Grenzbereich zu fliegen. Von "Unwissenheit" kann da defintiv keine Rede sein, wenn dann von abgrundtiefer Blödheit. Und derart viel Blödheit in einem Kampfbomber wäre sogar noch bedenklicher, als Absicht.
> 
> Was man der Türkei definitv vorwerfen kann ist der Abschuss eines Flugzeuges, dass scheinbar dabei war, den Luftraum wieder zu verlassen (anders kann ich mir jedenfalls den Abstand zwischen Grenze und Absturzstelle nicht erklären). So ist die Rechnung von Putins Propagandamühlen voll aufgegangen...
> Aber etwas ähnliches war mittelfristig fällig - wiederholte Verletzungen des eigenen Luftraumes durch fremdes Militär hinzunehmen bedeutet de facto den Anspruch auf die Vorherschaft im eigenen Luftraum abzugeben. Und was passieren kann, wenn man russischem Militär nicht von Anfang an Einhalt gebietet, hat man auf der Krim gesehen. Zumal Putin in den letzten Monaten auch alles andere als Friedensrhetorik gegenüber der NATO vom Stapel gelassen hat und nur weil ein militärischer Konflikt uns blöd erscheint, kann sich eine mit der Verteidigung des eigenen Territoriums betraute Armee nicht darauf verlassen, dass ein auf das eigene Territorium entgegen zahlreicher Warnungen vorstoßendes Kampflugzeug keine Gefahr darstellt. Das ist auf beiden Seiten einfach nicht der Sinn von Militär.



Siehe meinen Absatz für Felgenfuzzi:

Turkey PM Erdogan issues Syria border warning - BBC News

Zitat Erdogan: “A short-term border violation can never be a pretext for an attack”

Aber da war es ja was anderes, da war ja ein Nato-Mitglied das “Opfer”.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Terroristen benutzen halt gerne die türkische Grenze um Nachschub zu besorgen.



Und die türkische Regierung lässt das zu. Was zumindest den Verdacht erhärtet, dass die türkische Regierung nicht gewillt ist, den IS zu bekämpfen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin unterstützt in der Ukraine Leute die gegen einen Staat kämpfen. Erdogan unterstützt Leute die gegen die ganze Welt sind, das macht für mich die besondere Brisanz aus.



Wäre Putin in der Nato, würde kein Hahn nach seinen Grenzverletzung krähen. Bist du in der Nato darfst du halt Angriffskriege führen, wie du magst.


----------



## CPFUUU (28. November 2015)

Ich glaub jeder sieht es gern wenn irgendwas militärisches mit Roten Stern drauf in flammen aufgeht.
Putins Problem ist doch jetzt das er auf jemanden trifft der aus dem selben Holz ist und einen **** drauf gibt. 

Ich bin zwar kein Erdogan Fan, aber wie er mit Scumbag Putin umgeht ist beispielhaft.  Der größte Witz ist ja noch die eingeforderte Entschuldigung. Sollen die Russen erst mal für die runtergeschossenen Zivilmaschinen gerade stehen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_abgeschossener_Flugzeuge_in_der_Zivilluftfahrt


----------



## behemoth85 (28. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Türkei hat Russland schon mehrfach beschuldigt, den eigenen Luftraum zu verletzen und jeder russische Pilot hätte mehrfach vorgewarnt und ermahnt worden sein sollen, nicht in den Grenzbereich zu fliegen. Von "Unwissenheit" kann da defintiv keine Rede sein, wenn dann von abgrundtiefer Blödheit. Und derart viel Blödheit in einem Kampfbomber wäre sogar noch bedenklicher, als Absicht.
> 
> Was man der Türkei definitv vorwerfen kann ist der Abschuss eines Flugzeuges, dass scheinbar dabei war, den Luftraum wieder zu verlassen (anders kann ich mir jedenfalls den Abstand zwischen Grenze und Absturzstelle nicht erklären). So ist die Rechnung von Putins Propagandamühlen voll aufgegangen...
> Aber etwas ähnliches war mittelfristig fällig - wiederholte Verletzungen des eigenen Luftraumes durch fremdes Militär hinzunehmen bedeutet de facto den Anspruch auf die Vorherschaft im eigenen Luftraum abzugeben. Und was passieren kann, wenn man russischem Militär nicht von Anfang an Einhalt gebietet, hat man auf der Krim gesehen. Zumal Putin in den letzten Monaten auch alles andere als Friedensrhetorik gegenüber der NATO vom Stapel gelassen hat und nur weil ein militärischer Konflikt uns blöd erscheint, kann sich eine mit der Verteidigung des eigenen Territoriums betraute Armee nicht darauf verlassen, dass ein auf das eigene Territorium entgegen zahlreicher Warnungen vorstoßendes Kampflugzeug keine Gefahr darstellt. Das ist auf beiden Seiten einfach nicht der Sinn von Militär.



Das ist die eine Sache, die andere dass die russische Luftwaffe auch seit Wochen gegen jede Warnung und Protest der Türken, türkischstämmige Dörfer in Nordsysrien bomdardieren. Das sind türkisch stämmige Minderheiten die als Rebbellen-Gruppen gegen Syrien kämpfen. 
So nah an der Grenze zur Türkei begibt sich Russland also freiwillig ins Risiko die Lage zuzuspitzen. Die Türkei hat auch unmissverständlich klar gemacht Grenzen und Luftraum mit aller Stärke zu verteidigen, weshalb der Spielball jetzt bei Putin ist. Wenn die Russen ihe Flüge im Norden weiter so koordinieren wie jetzt, dann war das nicht ihr letzter Verlust.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2015)

Russische Wunderwaffen doch nicht so praezise - Amnesty International geht von mindestens 200 zivilen Opfern in 2 Monaten aus. Bei den selben Angriffen sollen etwa ein Dutzend Kaempfer (des IS) getoetet worden sein. "Bomben"quote. In der russischen Systempresse, die doch sonst so darauf bedacht ist dem deutschen Mainstreamdurchschauer das "fehlende Fragment" zu liefern, ist der Bericht keine Silbe wert; stattdessen kokettiert man damit, in sechs Tagen 1.000 "Ziele" attackiert zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die anderen auch Zivilisten erwischen. 
Aber was soll man sonst ohne Bodentruppen machen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2015)

Das ist leider immer das Problem bei kriegerischen Handlungen, die Waffen können nicht zwischen Gut und Böse unterscheiden und somit wird es bis weiteres auch immer Kollateralschäden geben. Leider eben besonders häufig wenn keine Bodenaktivitäten erlaubt / möglich sind.


----------



## Pittermann (23. Dezember 2015)

Nicht nur Waffen können nicht zwischen „Gut“ oder „Böse“ unterscheiden.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2016)

hoffgang schrieb:


> In Syrien passiert im Moment weder etwas unvorhergesehenes, noch etwas bedrohliches für die NATO.



Russische Jets sollen US-Stuetzpunkt in Syrien angegriffen haben.

_Vertreter des amerikanischen Zentralkommandos in Katar haetten nach dem Angriff das russische Hauptquartier in Latakia darueber informiert, dass der Standort Teil der US-Praesenz gegen den "Islamischen Staat" (IS) sei. Rund 90 Minuten nach dieser Warnung habe es eine zweite Angriffswelle der russischen Jets gegeben, schreibt die Zeitung weiter._

Vermutlich mal wieder verflogen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Russische Jets sollen US-Stuetzpunkt in Syrien angegriffen haben.
> 
> _Vertreter des amerikanischen Zentralkommandos in Katar haetten nach dem Angriff das russische Hauptquartier in Latakia darueber informiert, dass der Standort Teil der US-Praesenz gegen den "Islamischen Staat" (IS) sei. Rund 90 Minuten nach dieser Warnung habe es eine zweite Angriffswelle der russischen Jets gegeben, schreibt die Zeitung weiter._
> 
> Vermutlich mal wieder verflogen.



Nein die waren da schon zimlich richtig.
Immerhin gibt es doch offiziell am Boden keine amerikanischen Soldaten im Süden von Syrien und überhaupt, wer hat den die Amerikaner eingeladen sich einfach mit Bodentruppen auf syrischen Staatsgebiet aufzuhalten? Assad denke ich doch mal nicht...
Naja, aber wer weiß, vieleicht waren es ja auch amerikanische Soldaten auf Urlaub die ihn zufällig im südlichen Syrien verbracht haben, genau wie die russischen Soldaten in der Ostukraine... 

Aber schon interessant, kaum bombadieren russische Flugzeuge eine offiziell nicht existente amerikansichen Basis in Syrien schon gibt es doch offziell amerikanische Einheiten dort und man beschwert sich das Russland die beschossen hat. 
Da soll noch einer sagen nur Russland würde über die Existenz seiner Truppen auf fremden Staatsgebiet die Unwahrheit sagen.


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2016)

Die USA haben ihr militaerisches Engagement um und in Syrien nie verheimlicht; Artikel 51 der Voelkerrechtscharta erlaubt einem angegriffenen Staat - hier dem Irak, der von syrischem Gebiet aus angegriffen wurde, waehrend Syrien dies wahlweise nicht unterbinden konnte oder wollte - ausdruecklich die auch kollektive Selbstverteidigung. Die UN wurden hierueber auch informiert. Ganz anders als der russische Baer, der manchmal in Nachbars Garten nach Honig sucht.


----------

